# حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط



## Muneer (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*هذه اسألة عقلية حول عقيدة الثالوث . نريد من الاخ My Rock أجوبة عقلية توضح هذه 

العقيدة ..لذالك لانريد اجوبة تحتاج الى يوم كامل لقرأتها .. الرجاء كل الرجـــــــــــأ نريد اجوبة مختصر .. 

نقطة اخرى : ليس الهدف من الأسألة التجريح في عقيدة المسيح , انما الهدف هو اظهار الحقيقة .. واذا الموضوع لم 

يعجبكم 

يمكنم حذفه في اي وقت ..

بسم الله نبدأ..*

*وحدة الثالوث *

س: هل الثلاثة واحد، والواحد ثلاثة؟ 

*مثلاً: هل ثلاثة  برتقالات، تكون واحدة؟ 

وهل البرتقالة الواحدة، تكون ثلاثة؟ 

إذا لم يعقل وحدة الثلاثة و لثلاثية الواحد فكيف يمكن ان تكون الاقاليم لثلاثة و لواحدة في وقت واحد؟ 

وهل هذا إلا اجتماع النقيضين؟ *


*وقفة مع التثليث *

*س: التثليث قديم أم حديث ؟ 

ألف: ان كان التثليث قديما ، فلماذا لم يأمر به الأنبياء السابقون ، ولم يعتقد به كان 

قبل المسيح (عليه السلام)؟ 

ب: وان كان حديثا، فهل الاله يتجدد، حتى تتجدد العقيدة تبعا لتجدده؟ *

*وحدانية اللّه* 

*س: لماذا ليس الاله واحداً فقط؟ 

لا اشكال في وجود الاله الواحد، فان وحدانية الخالق ضرورة فطرية وعرفية، إضافة الي الأدلة العقلية والنقلية، ولذلك تري الملحدين اندفاعاً من فطرتهم يقولون بان الطبيعة هي الخالقة فهم يعتقدون بالخالق ، لكنهم انحرفوا فجعلوا الخالق مالا يصلح ان يكون خالقا ، فان الطبيعة الجاهلة العاجزة ، البكماء العمياء الصماء ،لا تصلح ان تكون خالقة، كما لا يصلح ان يكون الانسان الجاهل الاشل ، بانيا لأفخم قصر ، أو مؤلفا لأحسن كتاب وهكذا. 

اذن: فمن يقول بأكثر من اله واحد هو الذي يحتاج، الى أقامه الدليل و لا دليل. *

*هل الاله أب؟ *

*س: ما معنى الأب؟ 

ألف: ان كانت الأبوة لفظية، أي: انه مجرد لفظ، لا حقيقة له في الخارج، فلماذا 

هذا اللفظ، فلنسمّه ـ على هذا ـ: اخوة، أو: أمومة أو: جدودة أو ما أشبه ذلك. 

ب: وان كانت الأبوة حقيقية، أي: والد وولد، فهل اللّه يلد، ويولد؟ انه محال، اذ 

الولادة تستلزم الحدوث، والحادث ليس الهاً. *

*هل الإله ابن؟ *

*س: ما معنى الابن؟ 

ألف: ان كانت بنوة بالتبني ـ أي: مجرد اللفظ، والتشريف ـ فلماذا اختار اللّه 

عيسى(عليه السلام) ابناً له، وما الدليل على 

ذلك، والحال أنا نرى في بعض الأنبياء الآخرين عليهم السلام، مزايا شبيهة بمزايا المسيح(عليه السلام)؟ 

ب: وان كانت بنوة بالولادة ـ أي: حقيقية وبالنسب ـ، فالابن لم يكن ثم كان، وما لم 

يكن، لا يكون الهاً، لان اللّه لا يعقل ان يكون حادثاً.

مع ثالث الآلهة 

س: من هو الاله الثالث؟ هل هو: 

ألف: روح القدس؟ 

ب: أو هو مريم الاُم؟ 

ان كان الأول، فلماذا؟ 

وان كان الثاني، فلماذا أيضا؟ 

ولماذا لا نقول: بالاله الاب، والاله الابن، والاله الاُم، والاله روح القدس، حتى تكون الأقاليم أربعة؟ 

* 


==========================================================


*نكتفي بهذا القدر من الأسألة  وننتظر الأجابة ..من الأخ My Rock فقط اكرر My Rock فقط.

وتحياتي للجميع 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام     [/B ]*


----------



## My Rock (16 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *وحدة الثالوث *
> 
> س: هل الثلاثة واحد، والواحد ثلاثة؟
> 
> ...


 
احاول اختصر الاجوبة:

نحن لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر
ان للاب اقنوما و للابن اقنوما و للروح القدس اقنوم , لكن للاب و للابن و للروح القدس لاهوت واحد, يعني كما هو الاب, كذلك هو الابن كذلك هو الروح القدس

يعني
الاب هو سرمد و الابن سرمد و الروح القدس سرمد, لكن ليسوا الثلاثة سرمديين بل سرمد واحد


*



وقفة مع التثليث 

س: التثليث قديم أم حديث ؟ 

ألف: ان كان التثليث قديما ، فلماذا لم يأمر به الأنبياء السابقون ، ولم يعتقد به كان 

قبل المسيح (عليه السلام)؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

اذا قلنا التثليث جديد هذا معناه ان الله يتغير و صفاته تتغير و هذا لا يتماشى اطلاقا مع الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله هو هو اليوم و امس و الى الابد, يعني لا يتغير

في اشارات الى الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم و ساذكر لك البعض منها لطلبك بعدم الاطالة

*قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .*

*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - *

*في سفر التثنية الثاني تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .*
*وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.*



*



وحدانية اللّه 

س: لماذا ليس الاله واحداً فقط؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الله واحد* وهذا موجود في العهد الجديد و القديم, واذا سمعت بقاونون الايمان فهو يبدأ نؤمن باله واحد, وهذا ما يشهد له الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام

*إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ - تثنية 6 :4 .*
*أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضاً. بلى للأمم أيضاً لأن الله واحد رو 3:29*


ف اليهود هم اول الموحدين بالله, و هذا ما يجده العاقل لو راجع التاريخ و الكتب


*



هل الاله أب؟ 

س: ما معنى الأب؟ 

ألف: ان كانت الأبوة لفظية، أي: انه مجرد لفظ، لا حقيقة له في الخارج، فلماذا 

هذا اللفظ، فلنسمّه ـ على هذا ـ: اخوة، أو: أمومة أو: جدودة أو ما أشبه ذلك. 

ب: وان كانت الأبوة حقيقية، أي: والد وولد، فهل اللّه يلد، ويولد؟ انه محال، اذ 

الولادة تستلزم الحدوث، والحادث ليس الهاً. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
كلمة الاله الاب هي مغلوطة, اذ نقول الاب اله
معني الاب هو ذات الله اي ان الله موجود بذاته أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  

فحاشا لله ان يلد او يولد!*

*



هل الإله ابن؟ 

س: ما معنى الابن؟ 

ألف: ان كانت بنوة بالتبني ـ أي: مجرد اللفظ، والتشريف ـ فلماذا اختار اللّه 

عيسى(عليه السلام) ابناً له، وما الدليل على 

ذلك، والحال أنا نرى في بعض الأنبياء الآخرين عليهم السلام، مزايا شبيهة بمزايا المسيح(عليه السلام)؟ 

ب: وان كانت بنوة بالولادة ـ أي: حقيقية وبالنسب ـ، فالابن لم يكن ثم كان، وما لم 

يكن، لا يكون الهاً، لان اللّه لا يعقل ان يكون حادثاً.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

ايضا كلمة الاله الابن مغلوطة اذ نقول الابن اله
و معنى كلمة ابن هو كلمة الله او فكره فالله ناطق بكلمته أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  


والشئ نفسه بالنسبة للروح القدس اذ هي روح الله

اذ نقول:

الاب اله, الابن اله, الروح القدس اله

لاكن ليسوا ثلاث اله بل اله واحد

واذا اعترضت على حرف الواو الذي في العربية هو للتعددية, بكل بساطة يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس ليس مكنوب بالعربي و ما موجود حاليا هو ترجمة فلو رجعة الى الكلمة الاصلية ستجدها لا تعني التعديدية مطلقا


اتمنى اني كنت مختصر بالاجابات و اتمنى ان لا يكون اختصاري هذا صعب عليك فهم الاجوبة, فلو حاب ممكن ارد بتفصيل اكثر


سلام  نعمة


----------



## Muneer (17 ديسمبر 2005)

احاول اختصر الاجوبة:

نحن لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر
ان للاب اقنوما و للابن اقنوما و للروح القدس اقنوم , لكن للاب و للابن و للروح القدس لاهوت واحد, يعني كما هو الاب, كذلك هو الابن كذلك هو الروح القدس

يعني
الاب هو سرمد و الابن سرمد و الروح القدس سرمد, لكن ليسوا الثلاثة سرمديين بل سرمد واحد.
==========

* كلام جميل جداً لكن هذا  الكلام  يأتي بسؤال  انتم تعتقدون بأن الصلب وقع على الأقنوم الثاني لله … بناء على عهد    

الفداء . بين الأب والابن . لأجل خلاص البشر . تؤمنون بإله واحد ذو ثلاث اقانيم .ولكل أقنوم شخصية مستقلة .

الصلب الذي وقع حسب زعمكم على الأقنوم الثاني والذي من الممكن أن يقع على بقية الأقانيم . مادامت الأقانيم كلها متساوية 

في القدرة . وفي المجد . وفي الاستقلال، وفي التصرف ، وفي التدبير ، كيف يكون المسيح إلهاً ويصلب  ؟.  *

==========
اذا قلنا التثليث جديد هذا معناه ان الله يتغير و صفاته تتغير و هذا لا يتماشى اطلاقا مع الكتاب المقدس, فالكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله هو هو اليوم و امس و الى الابد, يعني لا يتغير

في اشارات الى الثالوث المقدس في العهد القديم و ساذكر لك البعض منها لطلبك بعدم الاطالة

قال إلوهيم : نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا - تكوين 1 :26 - .

وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِله : هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا - تكوين 3 :22 - 

في سفر التثنية الثاني تلميح إلى وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله ,إذ يقول : إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَتِكَ - تثنية 6 :4،5 - .
وجاءت لفظة إلهنا في هذه الآية بصيغة الجمع ,مع العلم أن القصد منها بيان الوحدانية.

* سف على هذا الرد  

وأرجو السماح ..

*
==========
كلمة الاله الاب هي مغلوطة, اذ نقول الاب اله
معني الاب هو ذات الله اي ان الله موجود بذاته أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 

فحاشا لله ان يلد او يولد!

*فلماذا 

هذا اللفظ، فلنسمّه ـ على هذا ـ: اخوة، أو: أمومة أو: جدودة أو ما أشبه ذلك. *
==========

ايضا كلمة الاله الابن مغلوطة اذ نقول الابن اله
و معنى كلمة ابن هو كلمة الله او فكره فالله ناطق بكلمته أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. 


والشئ نفسه بالنسبة للروح القدس اذ هي روح الله

اذ نقول:

الاب اله, الابن اله, الروح القدس اله

لاكن ليسوا ثلاث اله بل اله واحد

واذا اعترضت على حرف الواو الذي في العربية هو للتعددية, بكل بساطة يا اخي, الكتاب المقدس ليس مكنوب بالعربي و ما موجود حاليا هو ترجمة فلو رجعة الى الكلمة الاصلية ستجدها لا تعني التعديدية مطلقا


اتمنى اني كنت مختصر بالاجابات و اتمنى ان لا يكون اختصاري هذا صعب عليك فهم الاجوبة, فلو حاب ممكن ارد بتفصيل اكثر


سلام نعمة
==========


*   اذاً لماذا خصص المسيح بالأبن دون غيره من الأنبياء *

يوجد بعض الأسألة لم يتم الرد عليها ..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااام


----------



## استفانوس (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب 
اسمح لي بالمشاركة
ان للمسيح طبيعتان ناسوتية ولاهوتية
والصلب وقع على الانسان يسوع المسيح
وهنا انت اخطأت ليس الله هو هو اليوم و امس و الى الابد
بل
يسوع المسيح هوهو امسا واليوم والى الابد
وفي الؤال الذي يليه اين المشكلة ؟؟؟؟
رجعنا للفكر المتحجر هذه التسمية ليست جسديا بل روحية
وهذه مشكلتك ترفض ام تقبل
المهم 
الشمس واضحة في السماء فمن يراها يحسها وام من جلس في مغارة الجهل فلن يراها
يانافخ القمر الزاهي لطتفه تفنى قواك ولايدري بك القمر*


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *كلام جميل جداً لكن هذا الكلام يأتي بسؤال انتم تعتقدون بأن الصلب وقع على الأقنوم الثاني لله … بناء على عهد *
> 
> *الفداء . بين الأب والابن . لأجل خلاص البشر . تؤمنون بإله واحد ذو ثلاث اقانيم .ولكل أقنوم شخصية مستقلة .*
> 
> ...


 
الفداء حصل بالابن, لكن هو حص بالاله الواحد ايضا, اذ ليس معنا الفداء حصل في جزء من الله, لانك لو تفهما بهذه الطريقة, اذا لساتك ما فاهم الثالوث, و ياريت لو تسمح المجال بالرد الطويل حتى تفهما!
اما كيف ان يصلب, نحن مع فكرة ان الله غير محدود, لكن فكر معي في مسألة ان المسيح له لاهوت و ناسوت ايضا, فالجسد الذي علق على الخشبة الذي فيه اللاهوت الذي حصل الفداء به, و هذه خطة الله المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس منذ العهد القديم!





> *مع احترامي لك ..*
> 
> *أرجوك ان توفر ادلة الكتاب المقدس لنفسك لأني أصلاً لا أعترف بصحتها ، وما لا أعترف بصحته لا يحق لك أن تحتج به *
> 
> *عليّ . *


 
اولا لا اخذ الكتاب المقدس حجة عليك, لكنك سألت سؤال كان لابد منه الايضاح بنصوص من الكتاب المقدس, فانت سألت اذا كان الثالوث جديد و قديم, فلا استطيع ان اكتفي بالقول انه قديم و امضي, بل علي ان ادرج الدليل, اما اذا كانت رافض اي ايات, بكل اسف هذا يدل على عدم فهمك للسؤال بالمرة, و قد يوحي بانك نسخت الاسئلة و وضعتها من موقع اخر, اي بمعنى اخر, لا لك فيها ولا عليها

ملاحظة اخرى مؤسفة جدا انك نزلت بمستوى الحوار الى درحة انك رفضت ابسط قوانينها, الظاهر انك جديد في عالم النقاش الذي يلزمك بان تتقبل النصوص من الطرف الاخر اذا جئت سائلا او مشككا, فكيف لك ان تناقش و تسأل الاسءلة و انت غير مستعد اصلا لسماع الرد؟ و مستعد لرفضه من اول نص!
تخيل لو قمنا بفعل المثل مع القران, داه حيكون مصيبة!



*



فلماذا 

هذا اللفظ، فلنسمّه ـ على هذا ـ: اخوة، أو: أمومة أو: جدودة أو ما أشبه ذلك. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اولا اشكر الرب يسوع المسيح انك وصلت الى هذه المرحلة, اذ سؤالك لم يعد في الثالوث و جوهره, بل اقتصر على لماذا التسمية بذلك, و هذا تقدم واضح اشكر الرب عليه, لان اسئلتك بدأت تكون ركيكة و ذو محتوى هش, اذ حتى الجواب او عدمه لا يمثل تلك الثغرة, فانا استطيع ان اسألك, لماذا سمي الهم بالله و لم يسمى الله او حتى شيحيبر؟

هي تسمية و مهما اختلفت يبقى المعنى واحد و لا يغير شئ من اللاهوت, فلو كانت التسمية تسمية اخرى, لكان جئت و سألت السؤال نفسه, اذ كما ذكرت التسمية هي ليست المشكلة, بل فهم الجوهر والايمان به

و الشئ نفسة بالنسبة للابن!


* 
*



امممممم اذاً لماذا خصص المسيح بالأبن دون غيره من الأنبياء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

سؤال غير مفهوم!!!



الموضوع يغلق حسب ما ذكر مسبقا انك نزلت بمستوى الحوار الى الحضيض, و رفضت ابسط قوانين المحاورة و هي احترام الجهة الاخرى و حجتها, فانا لو جئت سائلا عن اية في القران تدعوا الى الزنا, و قام الاخة بتفسير الاة بغير ذلك, و اتوا بنصوص اخرى تدل على عدم تحليله بل تحريمه, فلا استطيع بعد ان وصلت الى هذه المرحلة بالحوار ان ارفض النصوص و اقول انا لا اومن بالقران اصلا, مع العلم ان لا اؤمن باي شئ به, و اؤمن انه ليس محرف بل مزيف, اي ليس من عند الله بتاتا, لكن عند المناقشة علي ان اتقبله لاني جاي و في عندي سؤال او حجة

فانت سألت سؤال كان لابد الاجابة منه من الكتاب المقدس, فلا اسمح لنفسي بالرد دون دلائل, فاذا كنت لا تقبل الدلائل و البراهين, فلما المناقشة اصلا؟

اشكر الرب يسوع اننا لا نتحاور بتلك الطريقة, التي اشفها بشعة لعدم عدالتها و انصافها, لاننا عندما نرد بالدليل الشافي يبدا التنفر و الانهزاز!


يغلق و ليكن عبرة لذوي الالبــــــــــــــــاب!*


----------



## Muneer (18 ديسمبر 2005)

أولاً : اشكر الأخ My Rock  على فتح الموضوع.

نبدأ .......
الفداء حصل بالابن, لكن هو حص بالاله الواحد ايضا, اذ ليس معنا الفداء حصل في جزء من الله, لانك لو تفهما بهذه الطريقة, اذا لساتك ما فاهم الثالوث, و ياريت لو تسمح المجال بالرد الطويل حتى تفهما!
اما كيف ان يصلب, نحن مع فكرة ان الله غير محدود, لكن فكر معي في مسألة ان المسيح له لاهوت و ناسوت ايضا, فالجسد الذي علق على الخشبة الذي فيه اللاهوت الذي حصل الفداء به, و هذه خطة الله المعلنة في الكتاب المقدس منذ العهد القديم!

*انا لم اقل ان جزء من الله حصل له الفداء .. انأ قلت ان الأقنوم الثاني صلب  اذاً من الممكن أن يقع على بقية الأقانيم 

مادام انهم متساوون في  في القدرة . وفي المجد . وفي الاستقلال، وفي التصرف ، وفي التدبير ، كيف يكون المسيح إلهاً 

ويصلب ؟.*

* * *

اولا اشكر الرب يسوع المسيح انك وصلت الى هذه المرحلة, اذ سؤالك لم يعد في الثالوث و جوهره, بل اقتصر على لماذا التسمية بذلك, و هذا تقدم واضح اشكر الرب عليه, لان اسئلتك بدأت تكون ركيكة و ذو محتوى هش, اذ حتى الجواب او عدمه لا يمثل تلك الثغرة, فانا استطيع ان اسألك, لماذا سمي الهم بالله و لم يسمى الله او حتى شيحيبر؟

هي تسمية و مهما اختلفت يبقى المعنى واحد و لا يغير شئ من اللاهوت, فلو كانت التسمية تسمية اخرى, لكان جئت و سألت السؤال نفسه, اذ كما ذكرت التسمية هي ليست المشكلة, بل فهم الجوهر والايمان به

و الشئ نفسة بالنسبة للابن!

* * *

*ان الله واحد وكلمة ابن لا تكون لله ..عندكم انتم المسيحيين تسمونا العلماء عندكم بـ(الأب) وليس الأب بمعنى المفهوم بل اب 

روحي  كما تقولون  ..هذه مفهومه ..لكن بالنسبة الله لا اعتقد انها نفس الشيء  .. وانا رأيت نص  من الكتاب المقدس 

يقول ان الله  بما معنها :  ان الله ضحى بأبنه الوحيد ..<=== طبعاً هذا ليس هو النص هذا ماتذكرته ..

وانت تقول ان الله  سمية بهذا اللفظ لأنه هو أصل كل الوجود .يعني ان  الله اب كل البشر وليس المسيح ..

وفي النص يقول ان الله ضحى بأبنه الوحيد ..افهم من هذا ان الله ليس له ابن الا المسيح فقط .*

* * *

سأعود لاحقاً لأكمل بقية الردود

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> أولاً : اشكر الأخ My Rock على فتح الموضوع.


 
ولا يهمك, فنحن هدفنا النقاش و اظهار الحق اين ما كان, حتى لو في البوذية, و هدفنها هو ليس غلق المواضيع, بل بالعكس, و ليكن الموضوع هذا ابسط دليل



*



انا لم اقل ان جزء من الله حصل له الفداء .. انأ قلت ان الأقنوم الثاني صلب اذاً من الممكن أن يقع على بقية الأقانيم 

مادام انهم متساوون في في القدرة . وفي المجد . وفي الاستقلال، وفي التصرف ، وفي التدبير ، كيف يكون المسيح إلهاً 

ويصلب ؟.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

وضحت لك في الرد سابق بانها خطت الله, و المسيح لم ينقص شيئا بعد الصلب, بل هو هو اليوم , امس و الى الابد, يعني الصلب لم يغير اي شئ فيه, و هو كان الكفارة الكافية للعالم اجمع, اذ الذي لم يعرف خطية, اصبح خطية لاجلنا
يعني لا داعي النظر الى المسألة بأننا نقول ان الله نزل و صلب و مات, لا حبيبي, الله بحسب خطته, تجسد بالجسد البار الذي لم يفعل خطية, و حصل الفداء به, يعني لاهوت الله لم يصب باي تغيير و تنقيص

* 



> *ان الله واحد وكلمة ابن لا تكون لله ..عندكم انتم المسيحيين تسمونا العلماء عندكم بـ(الأب) وليس الأب بمعنى المفهوم بل اب *
> 
> *روحي كما تقولون ..هذه مفهومه ..*


 
كلمة الاب هي ليس لها نفس المعنى كما للرب يسوع المسيح, اذ كلمة الاب هنا بعيدة كل البعد, اذ المسيح اوصى ان لا ندعي احد غيره بالاب, ذلك يدل على ان لا ندعي غيره بالله و هي تفسر الفرق بين معنيين


*



لكن بالنسبة الله لا اعتقد انها نفس الشيء .. وانا رأيت نص من الكتاب المقدس 

يقول ان الله بما معنها : ان الله ضحى بأبنه الوحيد ..<=== طبعاً هذا ليس هو النص هذا ماتذكرته ..

وانت تقول ان الله سمية بهذا اللفظ لأنه هو أصل كل الوجود .يعني ان الله اب كل البشر وليس المسيح ..

وفي النص يقول ان الله ضحى بأبنه الوحيد ..افهم من هذا ان الله ليس له ابن الا المسيح فقط .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 

انا عارف عن فين بتتكلم , لكن حاب مستوى الحوار يكون عادل, يعني يا ريت لو تذكر النص مع الشاهد حتى اتأكد اولا ان قرأت النص بالكامل و على انك لا تمشي مع طريقة الدليل قالولوا




سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Muneer (19 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ولا يهمك, فنحن هدفنا النقاش و اظهار الحق اين ما كان, حتى لو في البوذية, و هدفنها هو ليس غلق المواضيع, بل بالعكس, و ليكن الموضوع هذا ابسط دليل
> 
> وضحت لك في الرد سابق بانها خطت الله, و المسيح لم ينقص شيئا بعد الصلب, بل هو هو اليوم , امس و الى الابد, يعني الصلب لم يغير اي شئ فيه, و هو كان الكفارة الكافية للعالم اجمع, اذ الذي لم يعرف خطية, اصبح خطية لاجلنا
> يعني لا داعي النظر الى المسألة بأننا نقول ان الله نزل و صلب و مات, لا حبيبي, الله بحسب خطته, تجسد بالجسد البار الذي لم يفعل خطية, و حصل الفداء به, يعني لاهوت الله لم يصب باي تغيير و تنقيص



لكن المسيح حين نزل الى الأرض  كان اله وهو احد الأقانيم  الثلاثة الأب الأبن الروح القدس. ما اريد ان اقوله اخي 

My Rock هو  من هو المسيح الذي صلب أليس هذا الله كما تعتقدون؟ ام هو شخص اخر؟ وهناك نص من الكتاب المقدس 

يذكر ان المسيح صرخ وهو مصلوب يشكي من نص من انجيل متى  [«إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لَمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: «إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا 

تَرَكْتَنِي؟»] انا لا اريد ان افسر النص على كيفي لكن هذا هنا المسيح يصرخ يستغيث بالله من شدة الصلب .. فكيف يكون الهاً

اذا قلت ان المسيح ذو طبيعتين فمن هذا المصلوب اذاً ؟؟ 



> كلمة الاب هي ليس لها نفس المعنى كما للرب يسوع المسيح, اذ كلمة الاب هنا بعيدة كل البعد, اذ المسيح اوصى ان لا ندعي احد غيره بالاب, ذلك يدل على ان لا ندعي غيره بالله و هي تفسر الفرق بين معنيين



عذراً لم افهم الكلام جيداً ممكن توضح ...





> انا عارف عن فين بتتكلم , لكن حاب مستوى الحوار يكون عادل, يعني يا ريت لو تذكر النص مع الشاهد حتى اتأكد اولا ان قرأت النص بالكامل و على انك لا تمشي مع طريقة الدليل قالولوا



انا رأيت هذا النص في توقيع احد الأخوان المسيحيين لا اعرف من هو بالظبط لكن سأبحث عنه ..

تحياتي لك 

سلاااااااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> لكن المسيح حين نزل الى الأرض كان اله وهو احد الأقانيم الثلاثة الأب الأبن الروح القدس. ما اريد ان اقوله اخي
> 
> My Rock هو من هو المسيح الذي صلب أليس هذا الله كما تعتقدون؟ ام هو شخص اخر؟ وهناك نص من الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...


 
بكل اختصار, المسيح هو الله وهو الذي صلب, كنت حاب اقربلك الفكرة انها مالها اي تنقيص من الله, اذا كان المسيح صلب و فدى البشرية

اما بالنسبة للمناداة المسيح, فهي لان الاب من كثرة تألم المسيح ادار وجهه, لذلك ناداه المسيح لماذا شبقتني, اي لماذا تركتني اي لما ادرت نظرك عني, ليس معناها ان الاب خذل الابن





> عذراً لم افهم الكلام جيداً ممكن توضح ...


 

معنى الاب تختلف, بين الاب الى نقولها لله و بين الاب للقديسين







> انا رأيت هذا النص في توقيع احد الأخوان المسيحيين لا اعرف من هو بالظبط لكن سأبحث عنه ..


 
وانا بانتظارك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (20 ديسمبر 2005)

قال:
			
		

> بكل اختصار, المسيح هو الله وهو الذي صلب, كنت حاب اقربلك
> 
> الفكرة انها مالها اي تنقيص من الله, اذا كان المسيح صلب و فدى البشرية
> 
> اما بالنسبة للمناداة المسيح, فهي لان الاب من كثرة تألم المسيح ادار وجهه, لذلك ناداه المسيح لماذا شبقتني, اي لماذا تركتني اي لما ادرت نظرك عني, ليس معناها ان الاب خذل الابن



*اذاً  الله المسيح هو الذي صلب ؟ واذا قلت لي انه ذو طبيعتين كما يقول الأخ فريد لاهوت وناسوت   

  ..المهم كيف يكون ذو طبيعتين ..وهو الذي صرح لليهود بأنه الأله ؟ 

وقرأت في احد المواقع ان الثالوث القدوس عندكم  لا يفهمه إلا الفلاسفة كما هو سر من اسرار الكنيسة .

واذا كان صعب الفهم ولايفهمه إلا الفلاسفة فكيف يفهمه البسطاء من الناس ؟ ويمكن ات قول لي ايضاً انه شيء فوق العقل..

اقول لك كيف تؤمن بما لا يصل اليه عقلك ؟ إذا اسمع ما يقول لوقا في 24: 36 – 41 وما قاله في سفر التثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ( أن من يصلب فهو ملعون) فهل يعقل أن يكون المسيح الذي 

رضي بالصلب أن يكون ملعون؟*






			
				  قال:
			
		

> معنى الاب تختلف, بين الاب الى نقولها لله و بين الاب للقديسين



*كيف تتختلف ؟ وهي تقريباً نفس الشيء عندما ننادي القديس بـ(الأب) لا نعني انها أبوة بمعنى البنوة بل اب روحي ..

وهذا ما لاحظته في كلامكم عن المسيح ابن الله ..انكم تقولن انها ليست بنوة بمعنى اب ووالده .. اي انها كلمة  ..اذا ً هذا هو 

نفس مايقال للقديس ..ما الفرق في هذا ؟ أو انك ستقول ان هذه العلاقة بين الله و المسيح شيء فوق  العقل ..

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 11 " هذا يسوع النبي" هذا يثبت انه نبي وليس ابن الله *


تحياتي


 سلاااااااام


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *اذاً الله المسيح هو الذي صلب ؟ واذا قلت لي انه ذو طبيعتين كما يقول الأخ فريد لاهوت وناسوت *
> 
> *..المهم كيف يكون ذو طبيعتين ..وهو الذي صرح لليهود بأنه الأله ؟ *


 
المسيح هو له الطبيعتين, اي الجسد الذي تجسد به الله فيه صفة الله اللاهوتية, و صفة الجسد الناسوتية, يعني ليس الله الذي هو ذو طبعيتين, و بتضريح المسيح انه الله لم ينكر الحقائق بل هو الله لوجود اللاهوت فيه




> *وقرأت في احد المواقع ان الثالوث القدوس عندكم لا يفهمه إلا الفلاسفة كما هو سر من اسرار الكنيسة .
> 
> واذا كان صعب الفهم ولايفهمه إلا الفلاسفة فكيف يفهمه البسطاء من الناس ؟ ويمكن ات قول لي ايضاً انه شيء فوق العقل..
> *


 

*شو دخلك انت بفلتان و علان, انا فاهم الثالوث و في ناس كثيرة بسيطة جدا فاهمته و مؤمنة بيه*



> *إذا اسمع ما يقول لوقا في 24: 36 – 41 وما قاله في سفر التثنية 21 : 22 – 23 ( أن من يصلب فهو ملعون) فهل يعقل أن يكون المسيح الذي
> 
> رضي بالصلب أن يكون ملعون؟
> *



*الكتاب المقدس قال, ملعون كل معلق على خشبة, اشارة الى ان الصلب هو العقاب للناس الخاطئة, لكن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان المسيح هو ملعون, بل بالعكس مذكور انه لم يفعل خطيئة قط, فذلك فيه اشارة و قصد الى انه نحن المستحقين الصلب, لكن المسيح بمحبته و خلاصه مات بدلا عنا*






> *كيف تتختلف ؟ وهي تقريباً نفس الشيء عندما ننادي القديس بـ(الأب) لا نعني انها أبوة بمعنى البنوة بل اب روحي ..
> *


 

*الكلمة تختلف في المنى, اذ هي اشبه بالمعنى العالمي, كاب و مرشد روحي, كما يقال للامام بمولاي و لا مولى غير الله, اذ هي للاخترام و التوقير لا للمجيد و اعلان الالوهية*





> *وهذا ما لاحظته في كلامكم عن المسيح ابن الله ..انكم تقولن انها ليست بنوة بمعنى اب ووالده .. اي انها كلمة ..اذا ً هذا هو
> 
> نفس مايقال للقديس ..ما الفرق في هذا ؟
> *



*انت اول ما ذكرت الامر قلت انك فاهم الفرق, و الان بدأت تكرر بالسؤال, وضحنالك ان المعنى ليس نفس المعنى*






> *أو انك ستقول ان هذه العلاقة بين الله و المسيح شيء فوق العقل ..
> *


 

*ليست استخدم الاسلوب الاسلامي*





> *-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 21 : 11 " هذا يسوع النبي" هذا يثبت انه نبي وليس ابن الله
> *




*يا خيبة, ذاكر ثلاث كلمات من النص, ليش ما ذكرته كله؟ لانك خايف ان تكشف و ما تصل الى ما ترميه, فخليني افتح عينيك و عينين الاخرين بوضع النص الكامل*



*10ولمّا دخَلَ يَسوعُ أُورُشليمَ ضَجّتِ المدينةُ كُلٌّها وسألَتْ: "مَنْ هذا؟" 11فأجابَتِ الجُموعُ: "هذا هوَ النَّبـيٌّ يَسوعُ مِنْ ناصرةِ الجليلِ".*

*مثل ما شايفين, انه حتى بدون تعليق ممكن تشوف معنى النص, الجمهور الذي يجهل يسوع كان يتسأل عن من هو و من يكون, فكانت اجابة الاجموع بالنبي, يعني لا المسيح و لا اي تلميذ من تلاميذ قال انه نبي*



*اتمنى انك تكون اكثر امانة في نقل النصوص و المحاورة المرة القادمة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Muneer (20 ديسمبر 2005)

> *يا خيبة, ذاكر ثلاث كلمات من النص, ليش ما ذكرته كله؟ لانك خايف ان تكشف و ما تصل الى ما ترميه, فخليني افتح عينيك و عينين الاخرين بوضع النص الكامل*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طيب

 أطلقت الاسفار ( ابن الله ) على كل شخص بار سواء كان نصرانياً أم غير نصراني ..ما رأيك بهذا الكلام ؟


----------



## My Rock (20 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> طيب
> 
> أطلقت الاسفار ( ابن الله ) على كل شخص بار سواء كان نصرانياً أم غير نصراني ..ما رأيك بهذا الكلام ؟


 
يعني من كلامك الشبهة الي فوق فنجت, المهم

انا بعلق على نصوص و شواهد لا على كلام من اشخاص, يعني هات النصوص و انا اعلق عليها


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (20 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يعني من كلامك الشبهة الي فوق فنجت, المهم
> 
> انا بعلق على نصوص و شواهد لا على كلام من اشخاص, يعني هات النصوص و انا اعلق عليها
> 
> ...



*ولا يهمك هذه هي النصوص ..

إنجيل متى : بالإصحاح الخامس عدد 9 ، قول المسيح ( طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون ) . 

فقد ورد بسفر التكوين في الاصحاح السادس ، عدد 1،2 قوله : ( وحدث لما ابتدأ الناس يكقرون على الأرض ، وولد لهم بنات أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات ) . 

( أحبوا أعداءكم ، باركوا لا عنيكم ، أحسنوا الى مبغضيكم ، وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسئون إليكم ويطردونكم ، لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات )

وهذه  رسالة بولس إلي أهالي غلاطية 3 / 13 " إن المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الشريعة إذ صار لعنة من اجلنا ، لأنه قد كتب ملعون كل من علق علي خشبة ".

مامعنى هذا الكلام عن المسيح عليه السلام ؟ 

*


----------



## My Rock (21 ديسمبر 2005)

لم ترجع لتفاسير مع العلم اكدنا اننا نريد العدل في المحاورة, اي الرجوع لمعنى النصوص و عدم التفسير بحسب المزاج, لكن راح اعتبر مداخلتك كأهنا اسفسارية



			
				Muneer قال:
			
		

> *ولا يهمك هذه هي النصوص ..*
> 
> *إنجيل متى : بالإصحاح الخامس عدد 9 ، قول المسيح ( طوبى لصانعي السلام لأنهم أبناء الله يدعون ) . *





*معاينة الله بالقلب النقي لا يعني مجرّد اكتشاف أسرار الله فكريًا، وإنما هو دخول إلى الحياة الإلهيّة، وتمتّع بالشركة مع الله، لنعمل عمل السيّد المسيح أي "السلام" بكوننا أبناء الله. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [نعم قد صار هذا هو عمل الابن الوحيد أن يُوحِّد المنقسمين ويصالح الغرباء.] لقد دعي السيّد "رئيس السلام" (إش 9: 6)، إنجيله هو "إنجيل السلام" (أف6 : 15)، وملكوته ملكوت "برّ وسلام وفرح في الروح" (رو 14: 17)، أمّا ثمن هذا السلام فهو دمه الثمين المبذول على الصليب. *
*ويرى القدّيس أغسطينوس أن صنع السلام ليس عملاً خارجًا يمارسه الإنسان، وإنما هو طبيعة ينعم بها أولاد الله في داخلهم، خلال السلام الداخلي الذي يحلّ بين الروح والجسد بالروح القدس في المسيح يسوع، فيظهر ملكوت السماوات داخلنا. *​*v يكون كمال السلام حيث لا توجد مقاومة. فأبناء الله صانعوا سلام، لأنه ينبغي للأبناء أن يتشبّهوا بأبيهم. إنهم صانعوا سلام في داخلهم، إذ يسيطرون على حركات أرواحهم ويخضعونها للصواب أي للعقل والروح، ويُقمعون شهواتهم الجسديّة تمامًا، وهكذا يظهر ملكوت الله فيهم فيكون الإنسان هكذا: كل ما هو سامٍِ وجليل في الإنسان يسيطر بلا مقاومة على العناصر الأخرى الجسدانيّة... هذا وينبغي أن يخضع ذلك العنصر السامي لما هو أفضل أيضًا، ألا وهو "الحق" ابن الله المولود، إذ لا يستطيع الإنسان السيطرة على الأشياء الدنيا، ما لم تَخضع ذاته لمن هو أعظم منها هذا هو السلام الذي يعطي الإرادة الصالحة، هذه هي حياة الإنسان الحكيم صانع السلام! القدّيس أغسطينوس *
*v السلام هو قوّة المسيحيّين: "سلام الله الذي يفوق كل (فهم) عقل" (في 4: 7). طوبى لصانعي السلام، لا بإعادة السلام بين المتخاصمين فحسب، وإنما للذين يقيمون سلامًا في داخلهم... فإنه إن لم يوجد سلام في قلبي ماذا يفيدني أن يكون الآخرون في سلام؟!*​*v المسيح ربّنا هو السلام... لنحفظ السلام فيحفظنا السلام في المسيح يسوع. القدّيس جيروم *
*v الكمال في السلام حيث كل شيء مقبول؛ ولذا فإن فاعلي السلامة هم أبناء الله، إذ لا شيء يخالف الله، وعلى الأولاد أن يتشبّهوا بأبيهم. *
*فاعلوا السلامة في نفوسهم هم الذين يسيطرون على جميع ميولهم النفسيّة ويخضعوها للعقل، أي للفكر والروح، وقد كبحوا جماح شهواتهم اللحميّة، وصاروا ملكوت الله، حيث انتظم كل شيء وراح ما هو سامٍ في الإنسان ورفيع يأمر ما دونه المشترك بين الإنسان والحيوان، ثم أن ما سما في الإنسان، أي الفكر والروح، هو عينه خاضع للأسمى منه، أي الله. *
*في الواقع يستحيل عليك أن تحكم من هم دونك، إن لم تخضع لمن هو أعلى منك، وذاك هو السلام الذي يهبه الله في الأرض لذوي الإرادة الصالحة... *
*أتريد السلام؟ اعمل برًا يكن لك السلام، "السلام والبرّ تعانقا" (مز 85: 10).*​*v ليكن السلام حبيبًا لك وصديقًا؛ واجعل قلبك مضجعًا له نقيًا. ولتكن لك معه راحة مطمئنة بدون مرارة، وعناق عذب، وصداقة لا تنفصم عراها. القدّيس أغسطينوس*
*v "سلامًا أترك لكم. سلامي أعطيكم" (يو 14: 27). لقد أعطانا هذا ميراثًا، فقد وعدنا بكل العطايا والمكافآت التي تحدّث عنها خلال حفظ السلام. إن كنّا ورثة مع المسيح فلنسكن في سلامه، إن كنّا أبناء الله يلزمنا أن نكون صانعي سلام... إذ يليق بأبناء الله أن يكونوا صانعي سلام، ذوي قلب حنون، بسطاء في الكلام، متّحدين في المحبّة، مترابطين معًا رباطًا وثيقًا بربط المودّة الأخويّة.*


*



فقد ورد بسفر التكوين في الاصحاح السادس ، عدد 1،2 قوله : ( وحدث لما ابتدأ الناس يكقرون على الأرض ، وولد لهم بنات أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات ) . 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هناك أربعة تفسيرات للتعبير أبناء الله (1) الشرفاء والنبلاء (2) الملائكة، ويؤيد هذا التفسير ما جاء في 2بطرس 2: 4 ويهوذا 6. وليس هذا هو المعنى المقصود هنا، فالملائكة لا يتزوجون (لوقا 20: 27_36) (3) أبناء شيث الصالح الذي وُلد بعد موت هابيل، عوضاً عن هابيل، وأن نسل هذا الرجل الصالح تزوج من بنات الناس أي نسل قايين القاتل. ولكن هذا التفسير لا يشرح كيف تكون مواليد هؤلاء جبابرة! (4) أبناء الله يعني الأقوياء، كما يُقال للجبل المرتفع جبل الله ولأشجار الأرز العالية أرز الله (خروج 3: 1). وأن هؤلاء تزوجوا من شريرات، فكان نسلهم متجبّراً في الأرض.
فليس لله الأبناء وللناس البنات! ولكن النبلاء تزوجوا من شريرات، والصالحون تزوجوا من غير صالحات. فجاء النسل بعيداً عن مخافة الله، يرفض توبيخ روح الله (راجع تكوين 6: 3) ووصفهم الله بأنهم زائغون، كثُر شرّهم في الأرض (تك 6: 5).
* 



*



وهذه رسالة بولس إلي أهالي غلاطية 3 / 13 " إن المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الشريعة إذ صار لعنة من اجلنا ، لأنه قد كتب ملعون كل من علق علي خشبة ".

مامعنى هذا الكلام عن المسيح عليه السلام ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يشهد الناموس ذاته (تث 26:27) أن الذين يسعون أن يتمموه هم تحت اللعنة، لأنه يطالبنا أن نعمل به مُفترضًا أن ننال البرّ بذلك بينما في الواقع تقودنا هذه الأعمال إلى الكبرياء عندما نُتممها، وهذا هو جوهر الخطية.
لا يقدر الناموس أن يهب البرّ بل يجلب موتًا على كل من لا يحفظونه (10:3). اللعنة هي حكم صادر ضد كل كاسرٍ للناموس بينما تحل البركة على كل من يعيش بالنعمة. بمعنى آخر من يحسبون أنفسهم أبرارًا بسبب أعمال الناموس يسقطون في الكبرياء، ويصيرون تحت اللعنة، والذين يعجزون عن تحقيق كل أعماله هم أيضًا تحت اللعنة، والآن كيف ينتشلنا السيد المسيح من هذه اللعنة؟
يمكننا القول بأننا خلال الخطية صرنا تحت اللعنة، بينما صار مخلصنا الذي بلا خطيه لعنة لأجلنا [13]، لا بارتكابه خطية ما، وإنما بتعليقه على خشبة، وهكذا احتضننا ونحن تحت اللعنة، وأنقذنا منها بنعمته. خلصنا المسيح المصلوب من اللعنة، إذ حقق في شخصه كل متطلبات الناموس بالكامل، وفي الوقت نفسه صنع كفارة كاملة وتامة عن كل تعديات اليهود (والبشرية بوجه عام) ضد الناموس. هكذا صار الناموس مرضيًا لا يطالب السيد المسيح ولا بقية الجنس البشري بشيء ماداموا متحدين معه بالمعمودية.
يقول القديس يوستين في حواره مع (تريفو اليهودي) أن العائلة البشرية كانت في حاجة أن تُفتدى من اللعنة بواسطة الصليب. [إن ظهر الذين هم تحت الناموس أنهم تحت اللعنة لعدم ملاحظتهم كل متطلباته، كم بالأكثر تكون كل الشعوب التي تمارس الوثنية ويُغوون الشباب ويرتكبون جرائم أخرى؟ إن كان أب الكل قد أراد لمسيحه أن يحمل لعنة الكل من أجل كل البشرية، عالمًا أنه يقيمه بعد صلبه وموته، فلماذا تجادلون بخصوصه هذا الذي خضع للأمم هكذا حسب مشيئة الآب وقبل اللعنة عوض أن تبكوا على أنفسكم؟]
v ها أنتم ترون كيف يبرهن أن الذين يلتصقون بالناموس هم تحت اللعنة، إذ يستحيل عليهم أن يتمموه [10-11]؛ ثم كيف جاء الإيمان يحمل قوة التبرير هذه…
مادام الناموس عاجزًا تمامًا عن أن يقود الإنسان للبر، فالإيمان هو العلاج الفعّال الذي يجعل ما كان مستحيلاً بالناموس ممكنًا (رو 8: 3)...​استبدل المسيح هذه اللعنة بلعنةٍ أخرى، "ملعونّ كل من عُلِّق على خشبة". إن كان مَنْ يُعلَّق على خشبة ومن يتعدّى الناموس كلاهما تحت اللعنة، وإنه كان من الضروري لذاك الذي يحرر من اللعنة أن يكون هو حرًا منها، إنما يتقبل لعنة أخرى (غير لعنة التعدي)، لذلك قُبِل المسيح في نفسه هذه اللعنة الأخرى. (خلال التعليق على خشبة) لكي يحررنا من اللعنة... لم يأخذ المسيح لعنة التعدي، بل اللعنة الأخرى، لكي يَنتزع اللعنة عن الآخرين. "على أنه لم يعمل ظلمًا ولم يكن في فمه غش" (إش 9:53). إذ بموته خلص الأموات من الموت، هكذا بحمله اللعنة في نفسه خلصهم منها.]القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v عند سماعنا "المسيح قد صار لعنة لأجلنا" [13]، و"لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا" (2 كو 5: 21)، لا نفهم من هذا ببساطة أن المسيح بكُليته صار خطية أو لعنة، إنما حَمل اللعنة التي علينا (إش 53: 4؛1 بط 2: 24).
v كما أن المسيح بذاته لم يصر لعنة، إنما قيل هذا لأنه أخذ على عاتقه اللعنة لحسابنا، هكذا صار جسدًا لا بتحوله إلى جسد، إنما اتخذ جسدًا من أجلنا وصار إنسانًا.​v إنه يُرشد اليهود وأهل غلاطية أن يضعوا رجاءهم لا في الناموس بل في الرب مُعطى الناموس.البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي
v صار خطية ولعنة لا لحسابه بل لحسابنا... صار لعنة لأنه حمل لعناتنا.القديس أمبروسيوس 
v كيف يمكن أن يكون خطية ذاك الذي يحررنا من الخطية؟ وكيف يمكنه أن يكون لعنة ذاك الذي يفدينا من لعنة الناموس؟ حدث هذا ليمارس تواضعه إلى هذه الدرجة، ولكي يُشكِلنا نحن بالتواضع الذي يجلب مجدًا.​v دُعي لعنة من أجلي، هذا الذي حطم لعنتي... صار آدم الجديد ليحتل مكان آدم الأول، وبهذا فقط يجعل عصياني عصيانه هو بكونه رأس الجسد كله.القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي
v صار مطيعًا ذاك الذي "أخذ أسقامنا وحمل أمراضنا" (راجع مت 8: 17)، فشفي عصياننا؛ إذ بجلداته شَفي جراحاتنا وبموته طرد الموت العام الذي سيطر على كل البشرية. من أجلنا أطاع حتى صار "خطية" و"لعنة" بتدبيره لحسابنا؛ لم يكن هكذا بالطبيعة، إنما صار كذلك من أجل حبه للإنسان.القديس غريغوريوس النيسي
v بالناموس صرنا تحت اللعنة، بينما بنعمة المسيح خلصنا منها.
v النعمة عادةً تُعلِن عما يفعله الله لأجلنا (1 كو 15: 3- 4)؛ أما الناموس فيُعلن عما يطلبه الله منا (خر 20: 1- 7).
v النعمة تهبنا حياة وقوة لكي نطيع الوصية ( يو 14: 23 ) ونتقدس ( رو 6: 14-22 )، أما الناموس فيأمر بالطاعة والقداسة الكاملة (تث 6: 24- 25) وإلا سقطنا تحت الموت (يع 2: 10).
v النعمة غالبًا ما تكشف عن حب الله لنا ( يو 3: 16)، أما الناموس فغالبًا ما يأمرنا بحب الله (مت22 : 37).
v بالنعمة أُعلِن لنا عن البركات الإلهية (غل 4:3)، بينما أُعلِنت اللعنة ونحن تحت الناموس (غل 3: 10).
v النعمة تهبنا الحرية في المسيح (غل 5: 1)، أما تحت الناموس فكنا عبيدً للخطية (غل 4: 1-3).
v النعمة هي قوة الله (رو 1: 16)، أما الناموس فقوة الخطية (1 كو 15: 56). 
v بالنعمة نلنا البنوة للآب (غل 4)، أما الناموس فيحرم الإنسان من الحضرة الإلهية (خر 18: 12-24).
v تُعِلن النعمة عن صورة الصالحات عينه، أما الناموس فله ظل الخيرات العتيدة (عب 10: 1).
v بنسل إبراهيم (يسوع المسيح) تصير البركة للأمم (14) (تك22: 18؛ 26: 4).




سلام و نعمة رب المجد​*


----------



## Muneer (23 ديسمبر 2005)

لم ترجع لتفاسير مع العلم اكدنا اننا نريد العدل في المحاورة, اي الرجوع لمعنى النصوص و عدم التفسير بحسب المزاج, لكن راح اعتبر مداخلتك كأهنا اسفسارية
=================

انا اسف , لو تكرمت واعطيتني مواقع لكي ارى التفسير بنفسي .. لكان هذا جيداً .




*
إن لفظ ( ابن الله ) اطلق في الكتاب المقدس على كل من له صلة بالله من الانبياء والشرفاء والمؤمنين وعلى كل مستقيم بار .

ان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله هم ( ابناء الله ) كما جاء في رسالة بولس لأهل رومية  فهو يقول (( لأن كل الذين ينقادون 

بروح الله فأولئك هم ابناء الله ))  [ رو 8 : 14 ] وكل من يعمل الخطايا والآثام ، فقد اطلق عليه ( ابن ابليس ) فقد جاء 

في سفر أعمال الرسل [ 13 : 10 ] أن بولس قال عن الساحر اليهودي الذي يدعي النبوة كذباً : (( أيها الممتلىء كل 

غش وكل خبث يا ابن ابليس ))

هنا نرى انه من كان قريباً من الله منقاداً له ويعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره فهو ابنه ومن كان قريباً من إبليس .

ويعمل المعاصي والآثام فهو ابن له .

شيء اخر انت ذكرت في هذه التفاسير ان الملائكة يطلق عليهم ابناء الله  فهل هذا يقتضي الألوهية ؟

وسمي آدم ابن الله فهل هذا يقتضي ألوهيته ؟؟

وايضاً سليمان سمي ابن الله فهل هذا يقتضي انه اله ؟؟

وسمت النصوص أيضاً آخرين أبناء الله، أو ذكرت أن الله أبوهم  فهل هذا يقتضي بألوهيتهم جميعاً ؟

إذاً ان لفظ ابن الله لا يقتضي الألوهية وإلا لكان المسيح وحده تفرد بهذا اللفظ عن غيره .

والمعنى المقصود للبنوة في كل ما قيل عن المسيح وغيره إنما هو معنى مجازي بمعنى حبيب الله أو مطيع الله.





وبالتالي فلا حجة ولا يلزم من إطلاق لفظ ابن الله على المسيح أن ندعي فيه الالوهية إنما غاية ما يرمي إليه ذلك الاطلاق أن 

المسيح عبد بار لله منقاد له يعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره . شأنه شأن باقي انبياء ورسل الله الكرام الذين بعثهم الله لهداية البشر .

تحياتي لك My Rock 

سلااااااااااااام*


----------



## whocares (26 ديسمبر 2005)

أخ Muneer، 

من واجب من يتبع المسيح أن يُعلن عنه في مواضيع جيده كهذه، فلا أرى أي سبب يمنع من أن أُضيف رأيي المتواضع بكل محبة لكل شخص هنا.

>>>> هنا نرى انه من كان قريباً من الله منقاداً له ويعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره فهو ابنه ومن كان قريباً من إبليس ويعمل المعاصي والآثام فهو ابن له . <<<<

هذا الكلام صحيح، و خير دليل علاقة الأبناء مع الآباء. و أضيف أنه عندما قال السيد المسيح: " إذهبوا ... و عمدوهم بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس،" في انجيل متى 28، فهذا السياق مختلف و له بُعد مميز عن مجرد القرب من الله و الإنقياد له و حسب، بل أنه يشير إلى "تعميد" أو "تأسيس" الناس في معرفتهم بالله في ثالوث الآب- الإبن-الروح القدس. هنا اختلف الأمر و لم يعد يحمل نفس معنى الطاعة و القرب فقط.

>>>>> شيء اخر انت ذكرت في هذه التفاسير ان الملائكة يطلق عليهم ابناء الله فهل هذا يقتضي الألوهية ؟ <<<<<

و قيل أيضاًً أنه ليس المعنيّ لأنهم لا يتزوجون ... لماذا تقرأ نصف الكلام يا أخي؟ أنت هيك ضيعت وقتك و مجهودك عالفاضي لأنك لا تقرأ الكلام كله.

<<<<< وسمي آدم ابن الله فهل هذا يقتضي ألوهيته ؟؟ <<<<

إذا كان آدم إلاهاً، فلماذا أقترف الخطأ؟ المسيح لم يُخطئ، و المعنى هنا هو أن الله آب الكل، و النص لم يشير إلى وجود وحدانية كما أُشير في متى 28 أعلاه.

<<< وايضاً سليمان سمي ابن الله فهل هذا يقتضي انه اله ؟؟ وسمت النصوص أيضاً آخرين أبناء الله، أو ذكرت أن الله أبوهم فهل هذا يقتضي بألوهيتهم جميعاً ؟ <<<<

أنا إبن لله فهل يقتضي ذلك ألوهيتي؟ و كل من وُلد مرتين على هذه الأرض يُدعى إبن لله. النص و السياق يحددان من التفسير العام. فتعال معي نقرأ كلمة الله الثاقبة بهذا الصدد: " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ هُوَ اللهُ . 2هُوَ كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3بِهِ تَكَوَّنَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا تَكَوَّنَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ. وَالْحَيَاةُ هَذِهِ كَانَتِ نُورَ النَّاسِ. 5وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظَّلاَمِ، وَالظَّلاَمُ لَمْ يُدْرِكْ النُّورَ.
6ظَهَرَ إِنْسَانٌ أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ ، اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا (النبي يحيى)، 7جَاءَ يَشْهَدُ لِلنُّورِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ يُؤْمِنَ الْجَمِيعُ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 8لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ، بَلْ كَانَ شَاهِداً لِلنُّورِ، 9فَالنُّورُ الْحَقُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ كَانَ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَبِهِ تَكَوَّنَ الْعَالَمُ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 11وَقَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى مَنْ كَانُوا خَاصَّتَهُ، وَلَكِنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوهُ. 12أَمَّا الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ، أَيِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاسْمِهِ، فَقَدْ مَنَحَهُمُ الْحَقَّ فِي أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، 13وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ رَغْبَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ رَغْبَةِ بَشَرٍ، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ.
14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ بَشَراً، وَخَيَّمَ بَيْنَنَا، وَنَحْنُ رَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدَ ابْنٍ وَحِيدٍ عِنْدَ الآبِ، وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِىءٌ بِالنِّعْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ."

بنوية المسيح مميزة، Muneer. لأنه كلمة الله، و الكلمة هو الله، فقد تجسد و صار بشراً، و بالتالي ابن وحيد عند الآب. أما نحن كبشر فلسنا كلمة الله، و بالتالي أبناء/أولاد محببون لديه و كلنا سوية.

>>>>>إذاً ان لفظ ابن الله لا يقتضي الألوهية وإلا لكان المسيح وحده تفرد بهذا اللفظ عن غيره.  والمعنى المقصود للبنوة في كل ما قيل عن المسيح وغيره إنما هو معنى مجازي بمعنى حبيب الله أو مطيع الله.>>>>>>

السيد المسيح تَفَرّد بكونه -كما يقول الكتاب أعلاه- كلمة الله. و الكلام يخص البشر وحدهم، فبنويته إذاً فريدة. و حيث أنه كلمة الله، و " إِنَّ اللهَ ، فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الْمَاضِيَةِ، كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا بِلِسَانِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ نَقَلُوا إِعْلاَنَاتٍ جُزْئِيَّةً بِطُرُقٍ عَدِيدَةٍ وَمُتَنَوِّعَةٍ. 2أَمَّا الآنَ، فِي هَذَا الزَّمَنِ الأَخِيرِ، فَقَدْ كَلَّمَنَا بِالابْنِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِهِ قَدْ خَلَقَ الْكَوْنَ كُلَّهُ! 3إِنَّهُ ضِيَاءُ مَجْدِ اللهِ وَصُورَةُ جَوْهَرِهِ. حَافِظٌ كُلَّ مَا فِي الْكَوْنِ بِكَلِمَتِهِ الْقَدِيرَةِ. وَهُوَ الَّذِي بَعْدَمَا طَهَّرَنَا بِنَفْسِهِ مِنْ خَطَايَانَا، 4جَلَسَ فِي الأَعَالِي عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ. وَهَكَذَا، أَخَذَ مَكَاناً أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، بِمَا أَنَّ الاسْمَ الَّذِي وَرِثَهُ مُتَفَوِّقٌ جِدّاً عَلَى أَسْمَاءِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ جَمِيعاً!
5فَلأَيِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ اللهُ مَرَّةً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ!» أَوْ قَالَ أَيْضاً: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَباً، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً؟» 6وَعِنْدَمَا يُعِيدُ اللهُ ابْنَهُ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ مَلاَئِكَةُ اللهِ جَمِيعاً!» 7وَعَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ يَقُولُ: «قَدْ جَعَلَ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحاً، وَخُدَّامَهُ لَهِيبَ نَارٍ!» 8وَلَكِنَّهُ يُخَاطِبُ الابْنَ قَائِلاً: «إِنَّ عَرْشَكَ، يَااللهُ، ثَابِتٌ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَصَوْلَجَانَ حُكْمِكَ عَادِلٌ وَمُسْتَقِيمٌ. 9إِنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. لِذَلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلَهُكَ مَلِكاً، إِذْ صَبَّ عَلَيْكَ زَيْتَ الْبَهْجَةِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ!» 10كَمَا يُخَاطِبُ الابْنَ أَيْضاً بِقَوْلِهِ: «أَنْتَ، يَارَبُّ، وَضَعْتَ أَسَاسَ الأَرْضِ فِي الْبَدَايَةِ. وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ صُنْعُ يَدَيْكَ. 11هِيَ تَفْنَى، وَأَنْتَ تَبْقَى. فَسَوْفَ تَبْلَى كُلُّهَا كَمَا تَبْلَى الثِّيَابُ، 12فَتَطْوِيهَا كَالرِّدَاءِ، ثُمَّ تُبَدِّلُهَا. وَلَكِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الدَّائِمُ الْبَاقِي، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَنْتَهِيَ!» 13فَهَلْ قَالَ اللهُ مَرَّةً لأَيِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ مَا قَالَهُ لِلابْنِ: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَجْعَلَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟» 14لاَ! فَلَيْسَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ إِلاَّ أَرْوَاحاً خَادِمَةً تُرْسَلُ لِخِدْمَةِ الَّذِينَ سَيَرِثُونَ الْخَلاَصَ.

إذا ما جمعناهم سوية فأعداد 3 ، 8 و 10 أعلاه يوضحوا كيف أن الله يحافظ على وحدة جوهره و ثنائية أقنومي الأب و الأبن في نفس اللحظة.
عدد 3:
-	ابن الله هو صورة جوهره.
-	ابن الله هو الحافظ لكل الكون بكلمتة المقتدرة فهو القدير، و الله هو الحافظ القدير.
عدد 8: 
-	الآب الله بجوهره يخاطب الأبن:" عرشك يا (ابن) الله ثابت ...لذلك مسحك الله ملكاً " أي جعله المسيح.
عدد 10:
-	المتعرّش الله بذاته يخاطب الأبن:" أنت يا رب الخالق." و لا خالق إلا الله.

من يجلس عن يمين الآب؟
أين سليمان؟ أين إبراهيم، أين آدم؟ أين الملائكة؟ أين داود؟ أين يحيى؟ أين نوح؟ أين محمد، و أين أنبياء الله العبيد له؟ لا أحد يُذكر سوى الله وابنه المسيح المجيد. 

" وبالتالي فلا حجة ولا يلزم من عدم إطلاق لفظ ابن الله على المسيح أن ندعي فيه الالوهية إنما غاية ما لا يرمي إليه ذلك الاطلاق أن المسيح عبد بار لله منقاد له يعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره . شأنه شأن باقي انبياء ورسل الله الكرام الذين بعثهم الله لهداية البشر."

شعرة بين الحق و الخطأ، و لا يكشفها سوى المنير.

محبتي لك أهديها بإسم الجالس عن يمين الآب. :smil11:


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> انا اسف , لو تكرمت واعطيتني مواقع لكي ارى التفسير بنفسي .. لكان هذا جيداً .


 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=510&highlight=%CA%DD%D3%ED%D1


*



 
إذاً ان لفظ ابن الله لا يقتضي الألوهية وإلا لكان المسيح وحده تفرد بهذا اللفظ عن غيره .

والمعنى المقصود للبنوة في كل ما قيل عن المسيح وغيره إنما هو معنى مجازي بمعنى حبيب الله أو مطيع الله.





وبالتالي فلا حجة ولا يلزم من إطلاق لفظ ابن الله على المسيح أن ندعي فيه الالوهية إنما غاية ما يرمي إليه ذلك الاطلاق أن 

المسيح عبد بار لله منقاد له يعمل بمشيئته ويمتثل أمره . شأنه شأن باقي انبياء ورسل الله الكرام الذين بعثهم الله لهداية البشر .


أنقر للتوسيع...

*اوضحنا لك فيما سبق معنى الابن التي جائت في الكتاب المقدس , فالكتاب المقدس لم يدعول المؤمنين و البارين بكلمته, فهذه ميزة يتميز بها المسيح و تدل على الفرق الشاسع بين الباريين اضافة الى لم يدعى البارون ما دعي فيه المسيح في كلا العهدين, فالفرق واظح اخي الحبيب, فلا تعتقد اننا بهذا الغباء اننا نعرف ان كلمة ابن تعني بار, و نقول ان المسيح هو الله تؤيلا و كلاما بددون ادلة, اعتقد مقل هيك هفوات تكون للاطفال الي ما مخلصين الابتدائية حتى...


----------



## Muneer (26 ديسمبر 2005)

> من يجلس عن يمين الآب؟
> أين سليمان؟ أين إبراهيم، أين آدم؟ أين الملائكة؟ أين داود؟ أين يحيى؟ أين نوح؟ أين محمد، و أين أنبياء الله العبيد له؟ لا أحد يُذكر سوى الله وابنه المسيح المجيد.




*جميل انك طرحت هذا السؤال  .. حتى لا تقول اني قرأة نصف النص وتركت الباقي  أليك النص

إنجيل لوقا [20 : 42 ] ( قال الرب لربي: اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطئا لقدميك )

الحقيقة أن من يتأمل تلك الجملة  التي استشهد بها السيد المسيح هي دليلاً  واضحا على نفي ألوهيته المسيح لا على إثبات 

ألوهيته !

عبارة المزامير تقول : قال الرب (أي الله) لربي (أي المسيح) اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطأً لقدميك ، و بناء 

على هذه الجملة لا يمكن أن يكون المقصود من كلمة ربي الثانية هو الله أيضا،  و ذلك لأن المعنى سيصبح عندئذ : قال الله 

لِلَّه اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطئا لقدميك !! و كيف يجلس الله عن يمين نفسه!؟

إذا كان ربي الثانية إلهاً فإنه لا يحتاج لأحد حتى يجعل أعداءه موطئا لقدميه ، بل هو نفسه يسخر أعداءه بنفسه و لا يحتاج إلى 

من يسخرهم له ! فتأمل …

أن مخاطبة الله لإلـه آخر تعني وجود إلهين اثنين و هذا يناقض عقيدة التوحيد التي هي أساس الرسالات السماوية ! فهذا كله 

يؤكد أن ربي الثانية ليس الله و لا بإلـه ثان بل لا بد أن يكون معناها شيئا غير ذلك، فما هو؟*



> أنا إبن لله فهل يقتضي ذلك ألوهيتي؟ و كل من وُلد مرتين على هذه الأرض يُدعى إبن لله. النص و السياق يحددان من التفسير العام. فتعال معي نقرأ كلمة الله الثاقبة بهذا الصدد: " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ. وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ هُوَ اللهُ . 2هُوَ كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3بِهِ تَكَوَّنَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا تَكَوَّنَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ. وَالْحَيَاةُ هَذِهِ كَانَتِ نُورَ النَّاسِ. 5وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظَّلاَمِ، وَالظَّلاَمُ لَمْ يُدْرِكْ النُّورَ.
> 6ظَهَرَ إِنْسَانٌ أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ ، اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا (النبي يحيى)، 7جَاءَ يَشْهَدُ لِلنُّورِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ يُؤْمِنَ الْجَمِيعُ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 8لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ، بَلْ كَانَ شَاهِداً لِلنُّورِ، 9فَالنُّورُ الْحَقُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ كَانَ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَبِهِ تَكَوَّنَ الْعَالَمُ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 11وَقَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى مَنْ كَانُوا خَاصَّتَهُ، وَلَكِنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ لَمْ يَقْبَلُوهُ. 12أَمَّا الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ، أَيِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاسْمِهِ، فَقَدْ مَنَحَهُمُ الْحَقَّ فِي أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، 13وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ رَغْبَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ رَغْبَةِ بَشَرٍ، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ.
> 14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ بَشَراً، وَخَيَّمَ بَيْنَنَا، وَنَحْنُ رَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدَ ابْنٍ وَحِيدٍ عِنْدَ الآبِ، وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِىءٌ بِالنِّعْمَةِ وَالْحَقِّ."





*(( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله ..)) 

هذا هو النص كما في أنجيل يوحنا ..

ثم إذا كانت الكلمة هي الله والكلمة صارت جسداً فهذا يعني صيرورة الله جسدا وهذا تغيير في الله وكتابهم يقول أن الله لا يتغير 

[ ملاخي 3 : 6 ] 

إذا كانت الكلمة هي الله والكلمة صارت جسداً كما هو ظاهر النص فهذا يعني أن كل ما وقع لهذا الجسد من قبل اليهود من 

ضرب وجلد هو واقع على الكلمة لأن الكلمة صارت جسدا ، وهذا لا يليق  في حق الله الكامل المنزه عن كل نقص ! 

هل يوجد في الاناجيل الاربعة دليل واحد على ان المسيح اشار إلى نفسه بأنه الكلمة ؟  

والمعنى على أن المسيح قد حل فيه الله !! و ذلك أن المراد بالحلول حلول مجازي كما جاء في حق غيره ..

فقد أفادت عدت نصوص  حلولاً إلهياً في كل المؤمنين، وهذا الحلول هو حلول مجازي بلا خلاف، أي حلول هدايته وتوفيقه، 

ومثله الحلول في المسيح. 

 ما معنى كلمة "البدء"؟

الكلمة وردت في الدلالة على معانٍ منها:

- وقت بداية الخلق والتكوين كما جاء في " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض" (التكوين1/1).

- وترد بمعنى وقت نزول الوحي، كما في قول متى "و لكن من البدء لم يكن هذا" (متى 19/8).

ما المقصود بالكلمة؟ هل هو المسيح؟ أم أن اللفظ يحتمل أموراً أخرى، وهو الصحيح. فلفظة "الكلمة" لها إطلاقات في الكتاب 

المقدس، منها الأمر الإلهي الذي به صنعت المخلوقات، كما جاء في المزامير" بكلمة الله صنعت السماوات" (المزمور 13/6).

وأما المعنى الذي يريده النصارى بالكلمة، وهو الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث، فلم يرد في كتب الأنبياء البتة.

"والكلمة كان عند الله"، والعندية لا تعني المثلية ولا المساواة. إنما تعني أن الكلمة خلقت من الله .*

تحياتي لك اخي الكريم 


سلااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Zayer (27 ديسمبر 2005)

ما دام انه تم حذف موضوعي واتوقع انه تم حذفه لانكم تعتقدو انه نفس هذا الموضوع 

اوكي , نكمل هنا 



> المسيح هو له الطبيعتين, اي الجسد الذي تجسد به الله فيه صفة الله اللاهوتية, و صفة الجسد الناسوتية, يعني ليس الله الذي هو ذو طبعيتين, و بتضريح المسيح انه الله لم ينكر الحقائق بل هو الله لوجود اللاهوت فيه



ابي دليل من الانجيل على هذا الكلام  < نص واضح يشرح هذا الكلام > 




> شو دخلك انت بفلتان و علان, انا فاهم الثالوث و في ناس كثيرة بسيطة جدا فاهمته و مؤمنة بيه



نبي دليل او نص من الانجيل يوضح و يشرح ما هو الثالثوث بضبط و يوضحه  توضيح يستطيع اي شخص ان يفهمه 




> الكتاب المقدس قال, ملعون كل معلق على خشبة, اشارة الى ان الصلب هو العقاب للناس الخاطئة, لكن الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر ان المسيح هو ملعون, بل بالعكس مذكور انه لم يفعل خطيئة قط, فذلك فيه اشارة و قصد الى انه نحن المستحقين الصلب, لكن المسيح بمحبته و خلاصه مات بدلا عنا



كيف مات ؟  هل الجسد هو الذي مات ام انه مات كما يموت البشر ؟ 

ابي الجواب من الانجيل < تجيب لي النص الي يقول انه مات و كيف مات >  

نص يقدر اي شخص ان يفهمه 



> 10ولمّا دخَلَ يَسوعُ أُورُشليمَ ضَجّتِ المدينةُ كُلٌّها وسألَتْ: "مَنْ هذا؟" 11فأجابَتِ الجُموعُ: "هذا هوَ النَّبـيٌّ يَسوعُ مِنْ ناصرةِ الجليلِ".
> 
> مثل ما شايفين, انه حتى بدون تعليق ممكن تشوف معنى النص, الجمهور الذي يجهل يسوع كان يتسأل عن من هو و من يكون, فكانت اجابة الاجموع بالنبي, يعني لا المسيح و لا اي تلميذ من تلاميذ قال انه نبي



شكرا لانك وضعت النص كامل 

ولكنها تتكلم عن فئتين الفئة الاولى تقول من هذا  والفئة الثانية جاوبتها وقالت لها هذا هو النبي يسوع من  ناصرة الجليل

والمعنى واضح جدا ناس تقول من هذا و ناس تجاوب 

ولو كانو كلهم مثل ما قلت انت ان الجمهور يجهل من هو  فأذن سيجهلون انه نبي  و انه من ناصرة الجليل  

واحب اشكرك مرة اخرى لوضعك الاية كاملة لانها وضحت المعنى اكثر و اكثر 


واكتفي بهذا القدر  الى الان


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *جميل انك طرحت هذا السؤال .. حتى لا تقول اني قرأة نصف النص وتركت الباقي أليك النص*
> 
> *إنجيل لوقا [20 : 42 ] ( قال الرب لربي: اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطئا لقدميك )*
> 
> ...



اولا الشاهد الي ذكرته خطأ, لان اصحاح 20 لمتى لا يحتوي على اكثر من 34 عدد

الشاهد الصحيح للنص المذكور هو متى 22 العدد 44 فياريت تنتبه لذكر النصوص.

اتفقنا مسبقا ان يبقى الحوار عادل و منطقي, اي لا يحق لك تفسير النص بما تشتهي, بل الرجوع الى التفاسير, لكنك زغت في ردك هذا, و جع لي الامر في تقويمه:

*إن كان قادة الفكر اليهودي قد قاوموا الملكوت بكل الطريق، فإن السيِّد أفحمهم بكشفه عن حقيقة شخصه كرب داود، إذ سأل الفرّيسيّين: "ماذا تظنّون في المسيح، ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود. قال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربًا، قائلاً: قال الرب لربِّي اِجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئًا لقدميك. فإن كان داود يدعوه ربًا، فكيف يكون ابنه؟ فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة" [42-46]. *
*لم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه إذ كشف لهم أن المسيّا ابن داود إنّما هو ربُّه الذي يخضع مقاوموه تحت قدميه. وكأن السيِّد كان يُحذّرهم من المقاومة، إذ جاء ليُخلّص لا ليدين. إنه يفتح الباب لقبولهم حتى لا يوجدوا في يوم الرب العظيم كأعداء مقاومين. *​*v *​*المسيح هو ابن داود وربُّه. إنه رب داود على الدوام وابنه حسب الزمن... هو رب داود المولود من الآب، وابن داود المولود ابنًا للعذراء مريم الذي حُبل به منها بالروح القدس. فلنتمسَّك بكليهما بشدة... فلو لم يهبنا ربّنا يسوع المسيح أن يصير إنسانًا لهلك الإنسان. *​ 

*قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ * مزمور 110: 1 .*
*ونقول مكررين أن وجود هذه الآية في هذا المزمور تؤكد تأكيداً باتاً أن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرفه أو يعبث بمحتوياته أحد.. لأنه لو أن اليهود حرفوا العهد القديم لكانت أولى الآيات التي حذفوها هي هذه الآية. فداود النبي، وهو يهودي يؤمن بوحدانية الله، يكتب بوحي الروح القدس فيقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك *
*كان داود النبي ملكاً ثيوقراطياً، لا تعلوه سلطة أرضية فعن من يقول قال الرب لربي ومن هو ذاك الذي يدعوه داود الملك ربي ؟*
*الجواب نجده في حوار المسيح مع الفريسيين: *
*وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟ قَالُوا لَهُ: ابْنُ دَاوُدَ . قَالَ لَهُمْ: فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابنَهُ؟ * متى 22: 41-45 .*
*هذه الآيات المضيئة تعلن وحدانية الله الجامعة.. وتقرر أن المسيح ابن الله قد صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ * رومية 1: 3 ومع أنه صار من نسل داود، لكنه أصل داود .. لأنه خالق داود... وقد قال المسيح عن نفسه: *
*أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ * رؤيا 22: 16 .*
*ولأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله الأزلي.. يدعوه داود بالروح القدس ربّي *
*قال الرب الآب الأزلي*
*لربي الابن الأزلي*
*والكلام نطق به داود النبي بالروح الأزلي .*
*هذه هي إعلانات كتاب العهد القديم عن الله.. لم يبتدعها اليهود أو المسيحيون، بل أوحى بها الروح القدس إلى أنبياء الله..*
*والمسيحيون يقبلون إعلان الله عن ذاته بكل إيمان ويقين.. ومن يتهم المسيحيين بالشرك جاهل.. لا يعرف المسيحيّة الحقيقية، ولا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس الكريم - كتاب المسيحيين - عن الله الواحد في ثالوثه العظيم.*
*ونرى لزاماً علينا ونحن في ختام الحديث عن إعلان الله عن ذاته في العهد القديم أن نذكر هنا كلمتين وردتا باللغة العبرية في كتاب العهد القديم للتعبير عن الوحدة...*
*الكلمة الأولى هي كلمة يَحَد وهي تعني الواحد البحت.*
*الكلمة الثانية هي كلمة احَد وهي تعني الوحدانية الجامعة.*
*ففي سفر التكوين نقرأ: *
*وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً * تكوين 1: 5 .*
*وكلمة واحداً المذكورة في الآية هي كلمة احَد وهي تعني أن المساء والصباح وهما متميزان لكنهما يكونان يوماً واحداً.. فكلمة احَد لا تعني هنا الواحد البحت.. بل تعني الوحدانية الجامعة . وفي سفر التكوين نقرأ أيضاً: *
*لِذ لِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً * تكوين 2: 24 .*
*وكلمة واحداً هي هنا أيضاً كلمة احَد وهي ترينا بصورة بارزة أنها تعني وحدانية جامعة .. فالرجل والمرأة متميزان الواحد عن الآخر لكنهما بالزواج يكوّنان وحدة جامعة...*
*أما الواحد البحت يحَد فقد ذكر في سفر التكوين في هذه الكلمات: *
*فَقَالَ: خُذِ ابنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الذِي تُحِبُّهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمُرِيَّا، وَأَصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ الْجِبَالِ الذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ * تكوين 22: 2 .*
*وكلمة وحيدك في العبرية في هذه الآية هي كلمة يحَد التي تعني الواحد البحت.. كان اسحق هو الابن الوحيد الذي بقي مع إبراهيم بعد ذهاب إسماعيل.*
*عندما قال موسى لبني إسرائيل: *
*اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ * تثنية 6: 4 .*
*جاءت كلمة واحد في العبرية احَد التي تعني الوحدانية الجامعة..*
*ولعل القرآن حين ذكر في سورة الإخلاص قل هو الله أحد استعار ذات اللفظ العبري احَد .. فالأرقام في العربية تبدأ بواحد وليس بأحد.. وقد استعار القرآن لفظ التوراة وهي كلمة عبرية.. كما استعار كلمة الإنجيل وهي كلمة يونانية، وفي القرآن كلمات كثيرة ليست عربية.*



*



عبارة المزامير تقول : قال الرب (أي الله) لربي (أي المسيح) اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطأً لقدميك ، 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*كلام متناقض, لان داود ذكر ان المسيح هو ربه , وقول قال الرب لربي يوضح ان وحدة الله شاملة جامعة*


*



و بناء 

على هذه الجملة لا يمكن أن يكون المقصود من كلمة ربي الثانية هو الله أيضا، و ذلك لأن المعنى سيصبح عندئذ : قال الله 

لِلَّه اجلس عن يميني حتى أجعل أعداءك موطئا لقدميك !! و كيف يجلس الله عن يمين نفسه!؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
داود ذكر ان المسيح هو ربه, و ان الله ربه ايضا, اذ المقصود هو المسيح هو الله كما ذكرنا في الوحدة الشاملة الجامعة, و هذه اشارة الى الثالوث كما في النصوص الاخرى التي سبق ذكرها


* 

*



إذا كان ربي الثانية إلهاً فإنه لا يحتاج لأحد حتى يجعل أعداءه موطئا لقدميه ، بل هو نفسه يسخر أعداءه بنفسه و لا يحتاج إلى 

من يسخرهم له !

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بالطبع لا, لانه هو اله واحد, و ليس اكثر من اله, فهمك للموضوع ناتج عن فهمك لوجود اكثر من اله, و هذا ما رفضناه و عللنا امره مسبقا

* 

*



 فتأمل …

أن مخاطبة الله لإلـه آخر تعني وجود إلهين اثنين و هذا يناقض عقيدة التوحيد التي هي أساس الرسالات السماوية ! فهذا كله 

يؤكد أن ربي الثانية ليس الله و لا بإلـه ثان بل لا بد أن يكون معناها شيئا غير ذلك، فما هو؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مخاطبة الله موجودة في نصوص اخرى في الكتاب المقدس, و هي لا تعني تعدد الالهة, بل بالعكس فهي تشير الى اللاهوت, اذ الله هو واحد ذو اقانيم فالكتاب المقدس كما اشرنا في ردودنا الاولى يقصد بالكلمة الجوهر الواحد

بالمناسبة ردك مقتبس من الموقع التالي
http://www.alhakekah.com/jesus/answers/5.htm
* 

*يتبع...
*


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

*



(( في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله ..)) 

هذا هو النص كما في أنجيل يوحنا ..

ثم إذا كانت الكلمة هي الله والكلمة صارت جسداً فهذا يعني صيرورة الله جسدا وهذا تغيير في الله وكتابهم يقول أن الله لا يتغير 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لا يا عزيزي, تفسيرك الشخصي غير مقبول, الكلمة تجسدت, اي الكلمة لم تتغير, الفكر عندما يتجسد في قصة او رواية او قصيدة, الفكر يبقى كما هو لكنه تجسد على هيئة ما*

*



[ ملاخي 3 : 6 ] 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش فاهم, لماذا تستشهد بملاخي 3 : 6  ؟

فأشهد ملاك الرب على يهوشع قائلا

المهم نرجع الى تفاسير :

يبدأ الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا بافتتاحية أو مقدمة تختلف عن افتتاحية بقية الأناجيل الإزائية. افتتاحية مرقس الرسول تقدم وصفُا للقديس يوحنا المعمدان وعمله كملاكٍ يهيئ الطريق أمام السيد المسيح الذي طالما اشتهى الآباء والأنبياء أن يروا يوم مجيئه. وافتتاحية متى البشير تقدم تسلسل يسوع المسيح عن إبراهيم، وقصة ميلاده بكونه الملك الفريد الذي جاء ليقيم مملكة داود الساقطة، ويجعل من مؤمنيه شعبًا ملوكًيا. ويفتتح لوقا الرسول إنجيله بمقدمة أدبية رسمية (1:1-4)، يتبعها عرض لميلاد المعمدان ثم ميلاد يسوع المسيح الذي يشبع بحبه الباذل وصداقته الفريدة كل قلبٍ، ويملأ كل فراغ في الداخل. أما يوحنا فيبدأ بالكشف عن شخص ربنا يسوع قبل التجسد بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، لكي نتخطى كل زمن وننطلق إلى حضن الآب الأزلي، فنتعرف على خطة الله من نحونا ومشيئته لخلاصنا ومجدنا الأبدي. يعرفنا على ذاك الذي نشاركه مجده ونعيش معه إلى الأبد. أبرزت المقدمة (1-18) ما ورد في السفر ككل أن اللَّه يعلن عن نفسه خلال كلماته (1-13) كما خلال أعماله (2-5)، وأخيرًا خلال التجسد الإلهي لمجد الآب (14-18).
كُتبت الافتتاحية في أغلبها كقطعة شعرية متميزة من جهة الأسلوب والمفردات عن بقية السفر مما جعل بعض الدارسين يتساءلون إن كانت هذه الافتتاحية هي لحن كنسي اقتبسه الرسول، أو إضافة قدّمها الرسول بعد أن كتب بقية السفر كملخص يكشف عن هدف السفر ويفسر معناه. أو هي مقدمة كتبها ليُعلن عن موضوع كتابته مقدمًا. لكن الحقيقة هي أن غاية الافتتاحية أن تقدم للقارئ شخص يسوع المسيح موضوع السفر، بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، العامل مع الآب في الخليقة. بكونه اللَّه نفسه يعلن عن الآب، ويقدمه لنا كما يقدم نفسه لنا. إنه حكمة اللَّه المتحدث معنا، والذي يقدم ذاته كلمة اللَّه لكي نقتنيه سرّ حياة أبدية. إنه حياة الكل، ونور كل إنسان. هذا الأزلي صار جسدًا وعاش كإنسانٍ، رفضه خاصته اليهود بالرغم من شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان له. لكن وُجدت بقية أمينة قبلته فصاروا أبناء الله وأعضاء في العائلة الإلهية.
في كل صباح نتغنى بهذه المقدمة وما يليها (يو1:1-17)، لكي ما ندرك أن بدايتنا اليومية الجديدة مصدرها الالتقاء بذاك الذي وحده يرفعنا إلى ما فوق الزمن ليدخل بنا إلى حضن أبيه، دون أن يحتقر الزمن أو يستخف به، بل يقدسه كطريق للعبور إلى ما وراء الزمن. في صلاة باكر نتذكر أن مسيحنا المخلص هو الألفا والأومجا، البداية والنهاية، فنتمتع ببداية مقدسة ونهاية مجيدة. 
يقول القديس أغسطينوس أن صديقه سمبليشيوس Simplicius أخبره بأن فيلسوفًا أفلاطونيًا قال بأن هذه العبارات التي جاءت في بداية إنجيل يوحنا تستحق أن تُكتب بحروفٍ من ذهبٍ.​وذكر متى هنري عن فرنسيس جوني Francis Junius الذي فقد كل القيم الدينية في شبابه، وقد استعادها بنعمة اللَّه خلال قراءته لهذه الأعداد عن غير قصدٍ منه، قدمها له والده. شعر بقوتها وسلطانها عليه فقضى يومه كله لا يُدرك أين هو ولا ما كان يفعله، وكان جسمه مرتعبًا. وكان ذلك اليوم هو بداية حياته الروحية.تقدم لنا العبارات (1-13) ثمان حقائق عظمى عن شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، وهي:
أ - كان ولا يزال الأزلي: "في البدء كان الكلمة" (1).
ب - كان ولا يزال الأقنوم المتمايز عن أبيه: "وكان عند اللَّه" (1).
ج - كان الكلمة ولا يزال هو اللَّه (2).
د - هو شريك مع الآب في الأزلية (2).
ه - هو خالق المسكونة (3).
و - هو مصدر كل حياة ونور (4، 5، 9).
ز - الإله الذي يعلن عن ذاته للعالم الساقط (10).
خ - دخل إلى عالم الإنسان، وخاصته لم تقبله (11)، أما الذين قبلوه فنالوا ميلادًا جديدًا (12-13).​ 

تحليلك (او تحليل الموقع) غير مقبول بتاتا و غير منطقي و غير عادل, فلا استطيع ان افسر القرأن بحسب مزاجي, فياريت ان تكف عن التفسير بحسب رأيك عزيزي...

سلام و نعمة
*


----------



## george007 (29 ديسمبر 2005)

دى حاجة فوق فهمك مش هقول حاجة تانى


----------



## Muneer (29 ديسمبر 2005)

george007 قال:
			
		

> دى حاجة فوق فهمك مش هقول حاجة تانى



*سلام سلام سلام ..*


----------



## Muneer (29 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> تحليلك (او تحليل الموقع) غير مقبول بتاتا و غير منطقي و غير عادل, فلا استطيع ان افسر القرأن بحسب مزاجي, فياريت ان تكف عن التفسير بحسب رأيك عزيزي...
> 
> سلام و نعمة
> [/B]



*اعتذر على هذا .. 

المهم سنكمل الموضوع حول التثليث ..

انتم تعتبرون دليكم على التثليث من الكتاب المقدس هو هذا النص ..

من رسالة يوحنا الاولى الاصحاح الخامس العدد 7 :  فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.

صح ؟ 

مارأيك في هذه الصورة  

النص الذي تستدلون به على صحة التثليث موضوع بين قوسين , وهذا يعني انه ليس موجود اصلاً كما في التنبيه*






*وهذه صورة التنبيه ..*






*اذا كنت مخطأ  أرجو منك ان توضح لي الخطأ 

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2005)

لا يا عزيزي, فالثالوث المقدس مذكور في الكتاب المقدس في عدة نصوص, (وسأتي من العهد الجديد لاسهل الامر عليك) منها:

*"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 19)*

*الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " ( لوقا 1 :35 )*

*" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء . وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأي روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه . وصوت من السموات قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت " ( متي 3 : 16 ، 17 )*

*سيرسله الأب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شئ" ( يوحنا 14 :26 )*

*" ومتي جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا إليكم من الأب روح الحق الذي من عند الأب ينبثق " (يوحنا 15 :26)*

*" ولكن تاتي ساعة وهي الان حين الساجدون الحقيقيون يسجدون للاب بالروح والحق " (يوحنا 4 :23 )*

* " ونحن شهود له -(للابن )- بهذه الامور والروح القدس ايضا الذي اعطاه الله – (الاب)- للذين يطيعونه". (اعمال 5 : 32 *

فيا عزيزي منير, ان لم تكن لك المعرفة الكاملة في النصوص فرجاء محبة يا صديقي ان تطرح تسؤلاتك و ما في جعبتك على شكل استفسار, لا على شكل حقائق مدمغة, فلك كل الحق بالسؤال و الاستفسار, لكن ليس لك الحق بالجزم بامور ليس لك المعرفة الكافية فيها, فقولك اننا نعتمد على مبدأ التثليث من النص الذي اتيت به هو شئ غير صحيح و بدعة, فلا يجوز ان تطرحها بصيغة انها حقيقة...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (30 ديسمبر 2005)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> لا يا عزيزي, فالثالوث المقدس مذكور في الكتاب المقدس في عدة نصوص, (وسأتي من العهد الجديد لاسهل الامر عليك) منها:





			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> *"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 19)*



*أنا وجدت ان هذا النص هو اوضح نص على الثالوث  مع النص الذي ذكرته انت .. والمشكلة لو اني فسرت النص على 

فهمي ستقول لا لا لاتفسر على كيفك  وهذا بالرغم ان النصوص لاتحتاج إلى تفسير ولاتعقيد كما فهمتموها انها تعني التثليث . *




> *الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله " ( لوقا 1 :35 )*
> 
> *" فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء . وإذا السموات قد انفتحت له فرأي روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة واتيا عليه . وصوت من السموات قائلا : هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت " ( متي 3 : 16 ، 17 )*
> 
> ...



*جميل توضيحك لهذه النصوص.. لكن كل هذه النصوص اعتقد انكم 

تسمونها انتم اشارات على التثليث فهي ليست اوضح من النص فالنص السابق هو الوحيد الصريح الذي يأمر بالتثليث

الذي ذكرته , أنا لم اقل انكم تعتمدون  قلت"  تستدلون به على صحة التثليث " 

عزيزي My Rock من الجيد ان يكون هناك تساؤلات اثناء الحوار انا شخصياً استفيد من هذه التساؤلات ..

وتساعدني في الرد .. السؤال هو  لاحظ قلت سؤال ولم اقل استفسار  الرجاء ان تفرق ..

هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس نص اخر مثل هذا النص الذي ذكرته انا وغير الذي ذكرته انت ؟ اقصد امر صريح بالثالوث هل 

يوجد ؟

السؤال الثاني لم أراى تعليق  على الصور الموجودة في الرد السابق ؟


ولماذا ذكر في التنبيه ان الكلمات والتعبير التي بين القوسان الكبيران لاوجود لها في الأصل ؟

سؤال اخر هل الروح والماء والدم واحد ؟ 

لي هدف من وراء هذه الساؤولات ..

تحياتي 

سلاااااااااااااااام*


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2005)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *أنا وجدت ان هذا النص هو اوضح نص على الثالوث مع النص الذي ذكرته انت .. والمشكلة لو اني فسرت النص على *
> 
> *فهمي ستقول لا لا لاتفسر على كيفك وهذا بالرغم ان النصوص لاتحتاج إلى تفسير ولاتعقيد كما فهمتموها انها تعني التثليث . *




انا عارف لاين تريد ان ترمي, تعليقك الوحيد الذي سيخص حرف الواو الذي هو في العربية للتعددية, لكن صديقي العزيز, لاحظ معي ما هو مكتوب, مكتوب بأسم و ليس بأسماء, اي الثلاثة هم مشار لهم بواحد, فلو كان مكتوب بأسماء الاب و الابن و الروح القدس لكان كلامك فيه صحة, لكن ما مكتوب هو بأسة الاب و الابن و الروح القدس, و واو التعددية هنا ليس لها مكان, اذ اللغة الاصلية للكتاب المقدس هي ليست العربية, و اللغة المكتوب بها الكتاب المقدس في هذا النص, ليس لها معنى التعددية




*



جميل توضيحك لهذه النصوص.. لكن كل هذه النصوص اعتقد انكم 

تسمونها انتم اشارات على التثليث فهي ليست اوضح من النص فالنص السابق هو الوحيد الصريح الذي يأمر بالتثليث

الذي ذكرته , أنا لم اقل انكم تعتمدون قلت" تستدلون به على صحة التثليث " 

عزيزي My Rock من الجيد ان يكون هناك تساؤلات اثناء الحوار انا شخصياً استفيد من هذه التساؤلات ..

وتساعدني في الرد .. السؤال هو لاحظ قلت سؤال ولم اقل استفسار الرجاء ان تفرق ..

هل يوجد في الكتاب المقدس نص اخر مثل هذا النص الذي ذكرته انا وغير الذي ذكرته انت ؟ اقصد امر صريح بالثالوث هل 

يوجد ؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اخي منير, النصوص التي ذكرتها لك هي ليست اشارات مبهمة و مخفية للثالوث, بل هي نصوص واظحة و صريحة على ماهية الثالوث و صدقه, فهي في وضحها وضح النصوص الاخرى*



*



السؤال الثاني لم أراى تعليق على الصور الموجودة في الرد السابق ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*لاني رديت في موضوع اخر عليه, لكن نرد مرة ثانية:*

*لنأتي بالنص الكامل:*

*



 
مَنْ يُؤمِنُ بِأَنَّ يَسوعَ هوَ المَسيحُ، فهوَ مَولودٌ مِنَ الله، ومَنْ أحبَ الوالِدَ أحَبَ المَولودَ مِنهُ. 2ونحنُ نعرِفُ أنَّنا نُحِبُّ أبناءَ الله إذا كُنا نُحِبُّ الله ونَعمَلُ بِوَصاياهُ، 3لأنَّ مَحبَّةَ الله هِيَ في أنْ نَعمَلَ بِوَصاياه. وما وَصاياهُ ثَقيلَةِ. 4فالذي يُولَدُ مِنَ الله يَغلِبُ العالَم. وإيمانُنا اَنتصارُنا على العالَمِ. 5مَنِ الذي يَغلِبُ العالَمَ إلاّ الذي آمَنَ بِأنَّ يَسوعَ هوَ اَبنُ الله؟
الشهادة ليسوع المسيح
6هذا الذي جاءَ هوَ يَسوعُ المَسيحُ، جاءَ بِماءٍ ودَمِ، جاءَ لا بِالماءِ وحدَهُ، بَل بِالماءِ والدَّمِ. والرُّوحُ هوَ الذي يَشهَدُ، لأنَّ الرُّوحَ هوَ الحَقُّ. 7والذينَ يَشهَدونَ هُم ثلاثةِ. 8الرُوحُ والماءُ والدَّمُ، وهَؤُلاءِ الثَّلاثَةُ هُم في الواحدِ. 9إذا كُنا نَقبَلُ شَهادَةَ الناسِ، فشَهادَةُ الله أعظَمُ. وهذِهِ هِيَ شهادَةُ الله التي شَهِدَها لاَبنِهِ: 10مَن يُؤمِنُ باَبنِ الله، فَلهُ تِلكَ الشَّهادَةُ. ومَنْ لا يُصَدِّقُ الله جعَلَهُ كاذِبًا، لأنَّهُ لا يُؤمِنُ بالشَّهادَةِ التي شَهِدَها لاَبنِهِ. 11وهذِهِ الشَّهادَةُ هِيَ أنَّ الله أعطانا الحياةَ الأبدِيَّةَ، وأنَّ هذِهِ الحياةَ هِيَ في اَبنِهِ 12مَن يكونُ لَه الاَبنُ فلَهُ الحياةُ. مَنْ لا يكونُ لَه اَبنُ الله، فلا تكونُ لَه الحياةُ.


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

من يقرأ الكتاب المقدس سيعرف الاشارات في الروح و الماء و الدم, التي هي اشارة الى الروح القدس, الاب و الابن, وهذا ما هو مكتوب ان الكلمات التي بين قوسين هي كلمات غير موجودة, لكن معناها يفهم من النص
* 


*سؤال اخر هل الروح والماء والدم واحد ؟ *

كما قلت مسبقا هي اشارة الى الاب, الابن و الروح القدس, بجلالة الماء و الدم لهم نفس الصفة السائلة, و بحسب الكتاب المقدس هي اشارة الى الاقانيم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Muneer (7 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> *شو دخلك انت بفلتان و علان, انا فاهم الثالوث و في ناس كثيرة بسيطة جدا فاهمته و مؤمنة بيه*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*



انت تقول انك تفهم التثليث جيد .. ماذا سترد على هذا الكلام الذي وجدته في موقع مسيحي وليس مسلم لاحظ مسيحي 

تفضل..

*12 - هل عدم فهمنا سر التثليث يثبت أنه مستحيل أو أنه ضد العقل السليم، فنرفضه؟*
** إن صحَّ أن نرفض التثليث لأنه فوق عقولنا ,  فيلزم أن نرفض غيره من معلَنات الله التي تفوق إدراكنا *

هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام الموقع .. ولاحظ السؤال قال سر الثالوث وهذا يعني انه سر ايضاً والسر صعب الفهم ..

وقال لانه فوق عقولنا ..هذا يعني انه صعب الفهم على العامة.


النص الثاني ..

* - كيف يعبّر الكتاب المقدس عن العلاقة الأزلية بين الأقنوم الأول والأقنوم الثاني؟*

** يُعبِّر عن العلاقة بالاسمين: الآب والابن، وبأن الابن مولود من الآب لأنه يُسمى «ابن الله الوحيد» و«المولود منه» فعلاقة الابن بالآب هي علاقة البنوة. والظاهر أن كلمة «ابن» تشير إلى وحدة الطبيعة، لأن للمولود دائماً طبيعة والده، أو تشير للمشابهة، أو تشير إلى عظمة المحبة، أو تشير إلى معنى مكتومٍ عنا يفوق إدراكنا.*


هذا الكلام يشرح العلاقة بين الأب والأبن  الأقنوم الأول والثاني .. و يقول مولود من الله  ويقول ان العلاقة هي علاقة البنوة

وفي النهاية قال انها تشير الى معنى مكتوم يفوق إدراكنا ..

حتى لاتقول اني اخذا كلام من مواقع مسلمين .. لقد بحثت في موقع مسيحي.

تحياتي

سلااااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

عجبي, ارى ان المحاورة انتقلت من ماهية اللاهوت و صحته بضمن الكتاب, الى كيفية فهمه و مدى صعوبته!




			
				Muneer قال:
			
		

> *12 - هل عدم فهمنا سر التثليث يثبت أنه مستحيل أو أنه ضد العقل السليم، فنرفضه؟*
> ** إن صحَّ أن نرفض التثليث لأنه فوق عقولنا , فيلزم أن نرفض غيره من معلَنات الله التي تفوق إدراكنا *


 
اولا يا ريت تعطيني الرابط للموقع, و ثانيا النقطة تحاور في مسألة عدم فهم اللاهوت, فالنقطة لم تقل ان فهم اللاهوت مستحيل, و لم تقل ان لا يوجد احد يفهم اللاهوت, و لم تقل ان فهم اللاهوت هو غير ممكن, لكن النقطة تنص على ان في حالة عدم فهم الثالوث, هذا لا يدعوا لرفضه, اذ ما دامه معلن من الله (كما اثبتنا سابقا) اذ يجد الايمان به و الا فيجب رفض الكثير من معلنات الاخرى, و الجملة هنا شرطية يا عزيزي, اذ هي تتكلم في حالة عدم الفهم, اي لم تقل بتاتا ان الثالوث غير مفهوم او مبهم او غير قابل للفهم




> هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام الموقع .. ولاحظ السؤال قال سر الثالوث وهذا يعني انه سر ايضاً والسر صعب الفهم ..


 
ليس بالضرورة بالسر ان يكون ضعب الفهم, السر هو ما مكتوم لبعض و معلن لبعض اخر!




> وقال لانه فوق عقولنا ..هذا يعني انه صعب الفهم على العامة.


 
لا تقطع الكلام حبيبي, هو قال * إن صحَّ أن نرفض التثليث لأنه فوق عقولنا*




*



- كيف يعبّر الكتاب المقدس عن العلاقة الأزلية بين الأقنوم الأول والأقنوم الثاني؟

* يُعبِّر عن العلاقة بالاسمين: الآب والابن، وبأن الابن مولود من الآب لأنه يُسمى «ابن الله الوحيد» و«المولود منه» فعلاقة الابن بالآب هي علاقة البنوة. والظاهر أن كلمة «ابن» تشير إلى وحدة الطبيعة، لأن للمولود دائماً طبيعة والده، أو تشير للمشابهة، أو تشير إلى عظمة المحبة، أو تشير إلى معنى مكتومٍ عنا يفوق إدراكنا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا اعتقد انه يوجد في النص ما تقول, فهنا تعبير العلاقة بين الاب و الابن و ليس لها اي جخل بصعوبة فهم الثالوث و تقبله! و بالرغم من ان النقطة لا يقول ان الثالوث صعب الفهم, الا لاحظ مع أو, اذ تعبير العلاقة ممكن ان يكون كما هو معروف الى الوحدة او المشابهة او عظمة المحبة او الى معنى مكتوم, فالمكتوم هنا (بالرغم من وجود أو) هو تعبير العلاقة و ليس الثالوث اخي العزيز
* 




> حتى لاتقول اني اخذا كلام من مواقع مسلمين .. لقد بحثت في موقع مسيحي.


 
اهنيك في هذه الخطوة, لكن اتخذت من كل هذا الوقت لتأتي بهذين النصين من موقع ما؟ و حتى النصوص لا تحتوي على ما قلت يا عزيزي, فأين التعليقات لعى الامور الاخرى؟ اعتقد اننا اجتزناها؟



سلام و نعمة رب المجد


----------



## Muneer (8 يناير 2006)

ولا يهمك روكي هذا الموقع ..

http://answering-islam.org.uk/Arabic/Books/Theology/chapter13.html

افهم من كلامك ان المسألة اصبحت مسألة لاهوتيه  ..

بجيبلك نص يقول ان الثالوث فوق العقل .. من مواقع مسيحية .

تحياتي لك 

سلااااااااام


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

يبدو ان الماور متلخبطة عندك و للتوضيح دعني اسألك كم سؤال

هل تفهم عقيدة أن الله قائم بنفسه وأزلي وعلة العلل وغير معلول وموجود في كل مكان في وقت واحد وعالم بكل شيء وبكل ما يحدث منذ الأزل إلى الأبد في كل وقت، وأن علمه لا يقبل الزيادة أو النقصان؟

هل تدرك ما هية الله و ما هو الاله اصلا؟

هل تدرك شكل الله او حجمه؟

هل تدرك ماهية الله؟

هل تدرك مدى رحمة الله؟

هل تدرك مدى عطاء الله؟

هل تدرك مدى قداسته؟

هل تدرك خطط الله؟

هل تدرك تدبير الله للبشرية؟

هل تدرك طريقة خلق الله للانسان؟

هل تدرك عرش الله؟

هل تدرك سلام الله؟ الي بحسب الكتاب المقدس يقول يفوق عقل و فكر

الكثير من الاشياء الخاصة بالله لا يمكن ادراكها ادراكا تاما, لكن نعرف عنها ما يكفي لنؤمن به و لا تستطيع قول الشئ الا بالايمان «وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول إن يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس» (1كو 12: 3).

اذن المقصود به يا عزيزي, ان الثالوث ليس مبهما, و ليس مخفيا, بل معلن و معروف و مؤنين به, فالمقصد هو ماهية الثالوث الحقيقية الغير معلنة التي سترى في الملكوت, ماهية الاب و الابن و الروح القدس المطلقة التي سترى في الملكوت السماوي

بلقارئ النص الذي ذكرته كل البساطة لمعرفة القصد من حالة اذا لم نفهم الثالوث



سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (8 يناير 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> يبدو ان الماور متلخبطة عندك و للتوضيح دعني اسألك كم سؤال
> 
> هل تفهم عقيدة أن الله قائم بنفسه وأزلي وعلة العلل وغير معلول وموجود في كل مكان في وقت واحد وعالم بكل شيء وبكل ما يحدث منذ الأزل إلى الأبد في كل وقت، وأن علمه لا يقبل الزيادة أو النقصان؟
> 
> ...



*انا عارف انت ليش تسأل هذه الأسألة ..
حتى تقارنها بالثالوث كما ان الله تعالى لاتدرك ماهيته ولا ماهو ..لانه فوق التصور البشري لان عقل الأنسان وتفكيره محدود 
لايستطيع ان يصل إلى ماهيت الله ..ستقول ان الثالوث هكذا ..
هناك فرقا بين ما يحكم العقل باستحالته كالتثليث ، وبين مالا يستطيع العقل إدراكه ..
مثلاُ تقولون بان الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد وهم ثلاث اقانيم  وان ذات الابن غير ذات الابن والروح القدس غير الابن والاب ..أليست هذه استحالة ..
والحقيقة انكم تقبلون عقيدة التثليث بدون تفسير  اي تقبلونها كحقيقة لاهوتية..

لدي اسألة لك ..
1- هل هناك دليل من الأنجيل على ان المسيح ذو طبيعتين ؟
2- هل هناك نص من الأنجيل يشرح ان الله ذو ثلاث اقانيم وان لكل اقنوم شخصية مستقلة ؟
3- هل هناك نص من الأنجيل يوضح العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة ؟
4- هل قال المسيح نفسه اني إله ذوثلاث اقانيم فاعبدوني ؟*


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *انا عارف انت ليش تسأل هذه الأسألة ..*
> *حتى تقارنها بالثالوث كما ان الله تعالى لاتدرك ماهيته ولا ماهو ..لانه فوق التصور البشري لان عقل الأنسان وتفكيره محدود *
> *لايستطيع ان يصل إلى ماهيت الله ..ستقول ان الثالوث هكذا ..*
> *هناك فرقا بين ما يحكم العقل باستحالته كالتثليث ، وبين مالا يستطيع العقل إدراكه ..*




عفوا اخي, لكنك بدأت بالزوغان, في مداخلاتك السابقة قلت ان الثالوث لا يستطيع العقل ادراكه, لكن الان ترجع و تقول انه يحكم العقل بأستحالته, فاراك تزييف النصوص و تسيرها عن مسارها, فهات لي ب نص يقول ان العقل يحكم باستحالة التثليث


*



مثلاُ تقولون بان الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد وهم ثلاث اقانيم وان ذات الابن غير ذات الابن والروح القدس غير الابن والاب ..أليست هذه استحالة ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اذا هذا كان هو جوابك, فاين انت من ردودي الاول لهذا الموضوع عن ماهية اللاهوت و شرحه؟

بكل بساطة هي ليست استحالة لا, بل كما نشببها احيانا بالشمعة, التي لها كيان الشمعة, و نورها و الحرارة المندفعة منها, فالشمعة تبقى واحدة لكنها متعددة الصفات





> *والحقيقة انكم تقبلون عقيدة التثليث بدون تفسير اي تقبلونها كحقيقة لاهوتية..
> *


 
يا عزيزي, ليس من حقك ان تحكم بما نحن مؤمنون!




> *1- هل هناك دليل من الأنجيل على ان المسيح ذو طبيعتين ؟
> *


*

نعم, فنرى في العهد الجديد ان المسيح يقول تارة انه ابن الانسان (نظرا لناسوته) و تارة انه ابن الله (نظرا ل لاهوته)


**



2- هل هناك نص من الأنجيل يشرح ان الله ذو ثلاث اقانيم وان لكل اقنوم شخصية مستقلة ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اوردت لك في ردود سابقة نصوص من العهد الجديد الدالة على اشارات اللاهوت و اذا حاب ممكن اعطيك نصوص من العهد القديم ايضا



> *3- هل هناك نص من الأنجيل يوضح العلاقة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة ؟
> *


*

يا ريت لو تكون واضح اكثر بالسؤال, الا ان الاقانيم كما في الكتاب المقدس هي واضحة, اذ الاب في الابن و الابن في الاب, و الاب و الابن هم واحد*





> *4- هل قال المسيح نفسه اني إله ذوثلاث اقانيم فاعبدوني ؟
> *


*

المسيح قال اني انا و الاب واحد, والمسيح شهد انه الله وبحكم الشريعة اليهودية, العبادة تقدم لله وحده, لذلك حمق عليه اليهود و ارادوا رجمه لاشهاره انه معادل لله و بالرغم من ان المسيح لم يقل بالحرف الواحد انه اله ذو ثلاث اقانيم فاعبدوني, الا انا الثالوث و الوهية المسيح واظحة جدا في الكتاب المقدس اذ لو راجعت النصوص المذكورة على لسان السيد المسيح التي وضعتها لك, و منها "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس" (الإنجيل بحسب متى 28: 19) فيها دلالة واظحة على الثالوث بلسان السيد المسيح نفسه , و قد اوضحنا في موضوع مع الاخ نذير لماذا لم يقل هذه الجملة في بالذات في ذلك الوقت

سلام و نعمة رب المجد*


----------



## Muneer (8 يناير 2006)

> عفوا اخي, لكنك بدأت بالزوغان, في مداخلاتك السابقة قلت ان الثالوث لا يستطيع العقل ادراكه, لكن الان ترجع و تقول انه يحكم العقل بأستحالته, فاراك تزييف النصوص و تسيرها عن مسارها, فهات لي ب نص يقول ان العقل يحكم باستحالة التثلي



*مرحبا ..

لست ازوغ ولا شيء ولا ازيف لان كل شيء موجود امامك ..

تريد نص ؟ اذا قلت لك ان السفينة لايصلح لها قائدين ..لماذا بالتأكيد لانها ستغرق وهذا واضح .. هل يحتاج هذا إلى دليل ؟

إن الثالوث كما تقولون ثلاث اقانيم في واحد وكل اقنوم له صفة خاصة مختلفة عن الأخر .. أليس هذا اختلاف فيما بينهم أو 

 وظائف لكل اقنوم ؟

طيب هات لي دليل عقلي من فهمك للثالوث  ان الله ذو ثلاث اقانيم وليس دليل من الكتاب المقدس..

انا في انتظارك..

تحياتي لك روكي

سلاااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> *مرحبا ..*
> 
> 
> *تريد نص ؟ اذا قلت لك ان السفينة لايصلح لها قائدين ..لماذا بالتأكيد لانها ستغرق وهذا واضح .. هل يحتاج هذا إلى دليل ؟*
> ...




لا عزيزي, نحن نقول ان الاقنوم هي جوهر او صفة من صفات الله, و لا يختلف فيها عن الاخر, فان قلنا ان الله محبة و ان الله قدوس, هذا لا يعني عندما يكون الله محب لا يكون قدوس و العكس كذلك


*



طيب هات لي دليل عقلي من فهمك للثالوث ان الله ذو ثلاث اقانيم وليس دليل من الكتاب المقدس..

انا في انتظارك..

تحياتي لك روكي

سلاااااااااااااااااام

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اعتقد الاخ مكا كولا اجاب عليك من قبل*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=5468&postcount=1


سلام و نعمة


----------



## amitabh (8 يناير 2006)

*اسمحوا لى بالتدخل*
*و لى سؤال الى الاخ منير*
*هل الروح و الجسد و النفس هم ثلاث اشخاص ام انسان واحد؟*

*شكرا*


----------



## Muneer (8 يناير 2006)

وهذا ردي على كلامه ..



			
				Muneer قال:
			
		

> السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> مرحبا بك اخي العزيز makakola واسف على التأخير ..
> 
> ...


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> وهذا ردي على كلامه ..
> 
> انتم تعتقدون ان ذات الابن غير ذات الأب وهما معا غير الروح القدس .. وبذالك تخالفوا ماتعتقدونه من انهم اله واحد في
> 
> ثلاث اقانيم حيث تجعلون جوهر البدن شيأ معبود وليس من الثلاثة , فتثبتون تربيعاً لاتثليثاً .





اجتهادك اخي غير مقبول, فنحن لا نقول ان الاقانيم مختلفة و ذات الاب هو غير ذات الابن, بل نقول الاقانيم هي متساوية كل التساوي و كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس



" نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله ( الاب ) وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم امين " (2 كورنثوس 13 :14 ) هنا ذكر الابن ، ثم الاب ، ثم الروح القدس .

" أما انتم آيها الأحباء فابنوا أنفسكم علي إيمانكم الأقدس مصلين في الروح القدس واحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله (الأب ) منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الأبدية" (يهوذا 20 : 21 ) هنا ذكر الروح القدس في الأول ، ثم الأب ، ثم الابن .

اذن ليست هناك أفضلية ولا اختلاف بين الاقانيم الثلاثة .





> نقطة اخرى اذا كان الأب والابن والروح القدس غير مختلفة ، بل هي واحد ، فإذا كان هذا فالأب هو الابن وهما مع الروح
> 
> القدس شئ واحد . وقلتم :هذا توحيد . فلم خصصتم المسيح بالابن ولم تقولوا هو الأب وقد قلتم : أن الأب والابن والروح
> 
> القدس شئ واحد ؟


 

 ( الأب ) و (الابن ) و (الروح القدس )- فالله الواحد –واجب الوجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، حي بروحه, 

يعني كلمة الله هي المسيح و هي فكر الله كما اسلفنا ذالك مرارا و تكرارا, اذ فكر الله تجدي في المسيح, كما يجسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر. يعني الله هو الاب و الابن و الروح القدس, اما المسيح فهو كلمة الله و فكره







> بالنسبة لمثالك عزيزي makakola عن أحمد وشركته ..
> 
> مثال جميل جداً ..لكن احمد هذا هو عبارة عن شخص واحد ذو مهام متعددة..وهل احمد ذو شخصيات مستقلة ؟
> 
> ...





يا عزيزي, كيف يجوز ان تحكم بما نؤمن؟ من قال ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هي شخصيات مستقلة مختلفة؟

عفوا, لكن هذا كلام لا يمد للحقيقة بأي صلة, الابو الابن و الروح القدس هم لاهوت واحد وليس كما تقولنا انهم شخصيات مختلفة مستقلة!

هل استطيع ان اقول ان الله الجبار هو ليس الله الرحيم؟

طبعا ليس من حقي او اقولك دينك بما اشتهي, لذلك عزيزي انتبه اكثر في مدخلاتك


سلام و نعمة


----------



## amitabh (8 يناير 2006)

الاخ الفاضل منير
لاجيب انا على السؤال
اخى النفس و الروح و الجسد هم انسان واحد
و هذا مثال بسيط اوجده لنا الله لكى نستوعب بعقولنا المحدوده هذه الفكرة
كى يثبت ايماننا
فالاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم اله واحد
لا نقول الروح القدس الاله ولا الاب الاله ولا الابن الاله
و الا لاصبح ثلاثه الهه
بل نقول ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هو اله واحد
فحين نطق الابن تترجم لمحبة الله لنا حينما رضى ان ياخذ شكل الجسد ليبرهن محبته
و حينما نذكر الاب تترجم الى قوة و عطاء من خلقنا فكلمه الاب او الاب هو من يحمى اولاده
كما ان الاب هو حامينا 
اما الروح القدس فهى وعد الله انها تكون دائما مع المختارين و من يتحدثوا عن الله فان الروح القدس هى التى تتحدث كما ان الروح القدس (روح الله ) هى التى نشرت كلام الله و حافظت عليه

هنا يحضرنى سؤال
ما هو الروح القدس فى المفهوم الاسلامى؟
شكرا


----------



## Muneer (9 يناير 2006)

amitabh قال:
			
		

> الاخ الفاضل منير
> 
> هنا يحضرنى سؤال
> ما هو الروح القدس فى المفهوم الاسلامى؟
> شكرا



*هذه هي الأجابة على سؤالك ...

و قوله: «فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا» ظاهر السياق أن فاعل «تمثل» ضمير عائد إلى الروح فالروح المرسل إليها هو المتمثل لها بشرا سويا و معنى تمثله لها بشرا ترائيه لها، و ظهوره في حاستها في صورة البشر و هو في نفسه روح و ليس ببشر.

و إذ لم يكن بشرا و ليس من الجن فقد كان ملكا بمعنى الخلق الثالث الذي وصفه الله سبحانه في كتابه و سماه ملكا، و قد ذكر سبحانه ملك الوحي في كلامه و سماه جبريل بقوله: «من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك»: البقرة: 97 و سماه روحا في قوله: «قل نزله روح القدس من ربك»: النحل: 102 و قوله: «نزل به الروح الأمين على قلبك»: الشعراء: 194» و سماه رسولا في قوله: «إنه لقول رسول كريم»: الحاقة: 40»، فبهذا كله يتأيد أن الروح الذي أرسله الله إليها إنما هو جبريل.*

تحياتي 


سلاااااااااااااام


----------



## amitabh (9 يناير 2006)

*شكرا اخى العزيز لاجابتك على سؤالى*
*"
هل عدم تعليقك عن ما سبق يعنى اقتناع؟"​
**من خلال الاجابة ناخذ هذه النتيجة*
*- ان الروح القدس هى روح الله و التى ميزت عن ارواح البشر بانها الروح القدس*
*- لم يتم تاكيد ان الروح القدس هى جبريل حيث لم يتم ذكرها فى القرأن*
* و قد ذكر جبريل فى القرأن فى ثلاث مواضع*
* 1-  التحريم4*
*   {إِن تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا وَإِن تَظَاهَرَا عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلَاهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلَائِكَةُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ }*
* 2-  البقرة98*
*    {مَن كَانَ عَدُوّاً لِّلّهِ وَمَلآئِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِّلْكَافِرِينَ }*
*3- البقرة97*
*    {قُلْ مَن كَانَ عَدُوّاً لِّجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى   *
*     وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ }*

*اذن لا توجد ايه صريحة تجزم ان الروح القدس المنزل على العذراء مريم هو جبريل*
*لهذا لا بد ان نبحث عن البديل الذى يؤكد لنا حقيقة هذه الروح المقدسة*

*نرى الكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا صراحة حقيقة هذه الروح المقدسة حيث يقول*
*هوذا العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و يدعون اسمه *​*عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (مت 1 : 23)*
*و قد اكد هذا النبؤة التى اتت فى العهد القديم*​*و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه *​*عمانوئيل (اش 7 : 14)*

*اذا عزيزى*
*النتيجة النهائية*
*الروح القدس هى روح الاب الفادى فى صورة الابن*
*فالعهد القديم تنبأ بها و العهد الجديد اكدها*

و من هنا نؤمن باله واحد مثلث الاقانيم
​


----------



## amitabh (9 يناير 2006)

اسمح لى اخ منير العوده لجزء صغير و لن احاول الرجوع سوى هذه المرة
و لكن فقط ادهشتنى هذه العبارة


> * هل ثلاثة برتقالات، تكون واحدة؟ *
> 
> *وهل البرتقالة الواحدة، تكون ثلاثة؟ *
> 
> ...


 
اشعر انك تسرعت فى ضرب المثال
او ان الموضوع تداخل عندك
بمعنى كيف تقارن
نعم برتقاله + برتقاله + برتقاله = ثلاث برتقالات
لانهم من نفس الفاكهة

لكن تعالى و قل لى كيف يكون جمع هذه

برتقال , تفاح , طماطم

هل هم ثلاث برتقالات؟
ام انه *طعام *
*و الطعام واحد و لكن المائدة متنوعة*
اشعر ان المثال صعب فى ان نشبه به هذه الفكرة العظيمة
و لكن اجبتك بنفس المثال الذى اعطيته


----------



## Muneer (10 يناير 2006)

amitabh قال:
			
		

> شكرا اخى العزيز لاجابتك على سؤالى
> 
> هل عدم تعليقك عن ما سبق يعنى اقتناع




*لاشكر على واجب ..

اخي العزيز عدم تعليقي ليس اقتناع كم تقول ..

لا اريد ان اتسرع في الرد يجب ان ابحث حتى ارد على تعليقك..

واقول لك شيء   اخر ليس عيباً ان اقول " لا اعرف " لكن العيب ان اقول مالا  اعرف ..

أرجو ان تفهمني ..

تحياتي لك وشكراً على أسلوبك الجميل في الحوار ..

سلااااااااااام*


----------



## amitabh (15 يناير 2006)

شكرا لك اخى الفاضل على صراحتك
و منتظر فعلا ان تكمل الحوار
و كل سنه و انت طيب (متاخرة شويه ) بس لظروف عندى
شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## Muneer (15 يناير 2006)

amitabh قال:
			
		

> شكرا لك اخى الفاضل على صراحتك
> و منتظر فعلا ان تكمل الحوار
> و كل سنه و انت طيب (متاخرة شويه ) بس لظروف عندى
> شكرا لمحبتك



مافي مشكلة حتى لو متاخرة 

وكل عام وانت بألف خير عزيزي ..

بالنسبة لتكملت الموضوع لا اعتقد اني سأكمله 

فالموضوع الأول الذي كان بيني وبين مكاكولا هو عبارة عن نفس الموضوع عن الثالوث 

واذا حبيت تشارك تعال هناك ..

تحياتي لك اخي العزيز

سلاااااااااااااام​


----------



## Muneer (15 يناير 2006)

اوكيه نكمل الموضوع ولاتزعل علينا​... :sile  





			
				amitabh قال:
			
		

> اذن لا توجد ايه صريحة تجزم ان الروح القدس المنزل على العذراء مريم هو جبريل
> لهذا لا بد ان نبحث عن البديل الذى يؤكد لنا حقيقة هذه الروح المقدسة



من قال انه لاتوجد ايات صريحة ؟

جبريل عليه السلام هو من الملائكة المكرمين هو المكلف بعملية الوحي من الله الى الأنبياء عليهم السلام ..

وقد سماه الله تعالى في القرآن الكريم   بأسماء منها :

الروح الأمين والدليل قوله تعالى  { نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ * عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنذِرِينَ }سورة الشعراء ( 26 ) ، الآية : 193 ـ 194 .

قال نزل به الروح الأمين  على قلبك..

طيب من هو الروح الأمين ؟ اليك الجواب بالأية التي ذكرتها انت وشكراً لانك ذكرت الأية ...


قال عزَّ مِنْ قائل : { قُلْ مَن كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِّجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ }سورة البقرة ( 2 ) ، الآية : 97 .

انظر ماذا قال فإنه نزله على قلبك لاحظ اخي العزيز نفس المقصود بالوح الأمين هو جبريل عليه السلام..

وهذه صراحة واضحة .

تحياتي لك 


سلاااااااام


----------



## My Rock (16 يناير 2006)

اولا يا اخ منير, تفسير الروح القدس اختلف فيه المفسرون, فمن قال انه الانجيل و من قال انه روح الله و من قال شيئأ اخر, لكن عزيزي, هذا ليس صلب الموضوع, فيا ريت لو نرجع الى الموضوع الاصلي و تطرخ اي استفسارات من عندك و نحن مستعدين للاجابة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (18 يناير 2006)

amitabh قال:
			
		

> اسمح لى اخ منير العوده لجزء صغير و لن احاول الرجوع سوى هذه المرة
> و لكن فقط ادهشتنى هذه العبارة
> 
> 
> ...



سنبدأ بالرد على المثال الذي تسرعت فيه ..

البرتقاله لها صفات والتفاحة لها صفات والطماطم لها صفات 

فلكل منهم صفاته الخاصة به وبالتالي هم يمثلوا أجزاء من الطعام وطبعا الله ( وحاشا 

لله) لا يمكن أن يتجزأ.

والبرتقالة + تفاحة+ طماطم =  ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟

طبعاً اشياء مادية مختلفة عن بعضها وليس شيء واحد ..​
تحياتي 

سلااااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (18 يناير 2006)

حبيب إن كنت انا اعبد ثلاث آله أو أكثر من إله مالذي يجعلني انكر شيء أنا مؤمن به هل أنا خائف منك أو خائف من اي شخص آخر أو خائف من الهك وأخاف أن لا يحموني الثلاث ألهة خاصتي البوذي يعبد بوذا ويجاهر بهذا هل رايت بوذي يقول لك لا لا أعبد بوذا بل اعبد المسيح او محمد او موسى او الله 
الشغلة ليس أني شئت ام أبيت الشغلة هي أن تستوعب أنت ماتقرأ 
وتفهمه جيدا عندما يقول المسيحيون بقانون ايمانهم نؤمن بإله واحد فهذا اعتراف صريح ولا يقبل أي شك وعندما وضع قانون الإيمان كانت السلطة للمسيحيين أي لم يكونوا يخافون احد حتى ينكرا ألهتم الثلاث كما تدعي انت 
نحن حبيب  نؤمن بإله واحد قادر على كل شيء


----------



## My Rock (18 يناير 2006)

الامثل الذي وضعه الاخ الحبيب هو محاولة لتقريب الثالوث الى عقلك, اذ اتخذ من الطعام الصفة الكلية, و بالتفاحة و البرتقال الصفة الخاصة و بذلك يكون المعنى مشابه نوعا مان

و مثله كمثل الشمعة التي هي واحدة في كياها, تبعث نور و تبعث حرارة, زلكنها بتقى شمعة, نحن لا نقول الله كالطعام او الشمعة, فالله لا يشبهه شئ, لكن محاولة لتقريب الصورة الى الاذهان, فان كان المثل قريب ام لا, فهو لا يلغي وحدانية الله في الثالوث المقدس


----------



## Muneer (20 يناير 2006)

اهلاً My Rock 

اذاً لايوجد شيء يفسر الثالوث او ليس هناك مايقربه للعقل ..

مسألة التقريب في المثل بعيدة جداً عن مفهوم الثالوث اذا فسرنا المثال ..

هذا دليل الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس عندكم ..

إنجيل متى 28 : 19 ( فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأمم وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ باسم الآب وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ))

اخ روكي لن افسر النص على كيفي اوكيه .. مادام انكم ضربتم مثال لتقريب التثليث سأضع مثال يشبه هذا النص .

"على الجيوش العربية أن تقاتل باسم العروبة والإسلام والشرف والكرامة والعدل ".

هل هذا يعني الوحدة بينا هذا الذي ذكرته ؟

طبعاً لا.


----------



## Muneer (20 يناير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> حبيب إن كنت انا اعبد ثلاث آله أو أكثر من إله مالذي يجعلني انكر شيء أنا مؤمن به هل أنا خائف منك أو خائف من اي شخص آخر أو خائف من الهك وأخاف أن لا يحموني الثلاث ألهة خاصتي البوذي يعبد بوذا ويجاهر بهذا هل رايت بوذي يقول لك لا لا أعبد بوذا بل اعبد المسيح او محمد او موسى او الله
> الشغلة ليس أني شئت ام أبيت الشغلة هي أن تستوعب أنت ماتقرأ
> وتفهمه جيدا عندما يقول المسيحيون بقانون ايمانهم نؤمن بإله واحد فهذا اعتراف صريح ولا يقبل أي شك وعندما وضع قانون الإيمان كانت السلطة للمسيحيين أي لم يكونوا يخافون احد حتى ينكرا ألهتم الثلاث كما تدعي انت
> نحن حبيب  نؤمن بإله واحد قادر على كل شيء



اولاً ارحب بك اخ محبة لاني من زمااااااان ماشفتك في المنتدى..

كلامك جميل جداً ..انا لم اقل انك تخاف بل انتم تقولنها بكل صراحة نعبد اله واحد .

لكن المشكلة في هذا الاله الواحد الذي يتكون من ثلاث اقانيم !!

حبيبي لنتكلم بصراحة انا وانت 

افرض انا وانت ولدنا من غير دين اي لا نعبد احد ونظرنا الى السماء والجبال والبحار وكل خلق الله ..

ماذا سنقول في انفسنا ؟ من كون هذا  اي من خلق هذه الأشياء ؟ صح كلامي ولا خطأ..

ام هل  نقول من هذا الاله ذو الثلاث اقانيم الذي خلق هذه الأشياء ؟

ماذا ستختار ؟

تحياتي 

سلااااااااااام


----------



## ma7aba (20 يناير 2006)

حلو كلامك اعجبني أخ منير أنت تقر اننا نعترف بإله واحد وهذا جيد حبيب نحن الأثنان سنقول هناك أله واحد ولكن عندما نبحث بذات الله  الإلهية سنجد أن لها صفات الصفة الأوله أنه موجود والصفة الثانية أن له إرادة ومشيئة وكلمة ناطقة والصفة الثالثة أن له روح مقدسة منها خلق كل شيء هل تعارضني بأي شيء من ماقلته الآن بأنتظار جوابك


----------



## ديديموس (20 يناير 2006)

*المناظرة*

*التي دارت بين الأنبا يوساب الأبح أسقف جرجا (1735م – 1826م ) وبين أحد العلماء المسلمين*
*حول التثليث*
​
لما كان الأب المذكور يطوف بأنحاء المدينة والبلاد التابعة لها في ابروشيته في كل سنة للافتقاد الشعب، وبينما هو يطوف في تلك البلاد في إحدى جولاته السنوية، نزل في بيت أرخن كبير، وكان ذلك الأرخن الكبير يباشر أعمال حاكم تلك البلاد.
وفي مدة ضيافة الأرخن للأسقف لم يتوجه إلى مقر عمله ليباشر أعمال الحاكم كالعادة لكونه لم يرض أن يترك الأب الأسقف في ضيافته ويمضي ليباشر عمله.
ولما توجه الأرخن بعد ذلك لعمله عاتبه الحاكم قائلاً: " لماذا في ظرف ثلاثة أيام لم تباشر عملك ولم تحضر؟ " فأجاب الأرخن: " يا سيدي كان أبونا الأسقف حاضراً عندي ولذلك لم أستطع الحضور " .
وفي ذلك الوقت كان جالساً مع الحاكم عالم، فلما سمع هذا العالم كلام الأرخن مع الحاكم قال العالم للحاكم: " سيدي أعطني الأمان لأبدي رأياً".فأجاب الحاكم قائلا له: " أعطيناك الأمان أن تتكلم بما خطر لك. " أجاب العالم قائلاً له يا سيدي إنني سألت كثيراً وبحثت عن اعتقاد النصارى ودينهم فلم أهتد إلى أحد يقنعني عن حقيقة دينهم، فإذا راق لمولانا الحاكم أن يعطيني إجازة لأتوجه إليه وأتكلم معه عن عقيدتهم وحقيقة دينهم."، فأجاب الحاكم وقال له: " امض إليه وخذ معك عدة رجال من دولتي وتكلم معه كما تريد".
فأخذ ذلك العالم المذكور أربعة من الجند ومقدم الحاكم وصحبته خمسة آخرون غيره مع ذلك الأرخن الكبير وتوجهوا جميعاً إلى المنزل الذي كان يقيم فيه الأب الأسقف.
ولما دخلوا بين يدي الأسقف سلموا عليه، وبعد أن جلسوا هنيهة، بدأ العالم وجعل كلامه لذلك الأرخن قائلاً له: " لماذا لم تجلس بالقرب منا، وقد جلست بعيدا، تعال قربنا وعرفنا من تعبد؟".
أجاب الأسقف وقال لذلك العالم: " يا حضرة العالم إن كلامك هذا ما هو إلا لنا!".
أجاب العالم وقال: " بالحق إني ما تكلمت إلا لأجل حضرتكم وقصدت إثارة هذا الموضوع لمناسبة حضوركم لكي أعرف حقيقة دينكم لأني أجد النصارى يعتقدون بإله واحد ثم يقرون في ذات الوقت بثلاثة آلهة ويقولون الآب والابن والروح القدس، ويقولون بل ويعتقدون أن الآب إله والابن إله والروح القدس إله. ثم يغيرون الحديث قائلين: أن الثلاثة واحد والواحد ثلاثة، ونحن يا أسقف عندنا وعند كل العالم أن الواحد غير الثلاثة والثلاثة غير الواحد، ولم نسمع قط في كتب الفلسفة أن الثلاثة واحد والواحد ثلاثة إلا منكم! وتقولون بل وتعتقدون أن الآب غير الابن، والابن غير الروح القدس، والروح القدس غير الآب والابن! ولفظة (غير) هي في اللغة إضافة، ودخول الإضافة هي افتراق. ثم بعد ذلك تقولون: أن الآب والابن والروح القدس جوهر واحد، إله واحد، رب واحد، سلطان واحد، فعل واحد يصدر عن الثلاثة. ولم يتهيأ لي ذلك أنه اعتقاد حقيقي بل قولي أن النصارى قليلوا الحساب لكونهم لم يعرفوا حد الواحد من حدود الثلاثة لأن معنى الثلاثة غير الواحد، ولم نسمع قط أن الواحد ثلاثة، والثلاثة واحد".
ولما انتهى العالم من سؤاله أجاب الأسقف الجليل قائلاً له: " يا عالم، إن أردت الكلام في هذا الموضوع السامي الجليل الخطير فأوسع عقلك ولا تجعل للغضب سبيلا إليك، ليصفوا ذهنك وتستوعب ما أنا متكلم به معك عن حقيقة اعتقادنا".
أجاب العالم وقال للأب الأسقف:" لك ذلك يا جناب الأسقف لأني أريد ذلك وغرضي أن أتحقق من اعتقادكم. "
حينئذ أخذ الأسقف في الشرح عن اعتقاد النصارى في التثليث والتوحيد قائلاً: " يا عالم. إني أسألك: هل تعتبر أن الله ذات موجود أم غير موجود؟ "
أجاب العالم وقال: " إني إن قلت أن ذات الله غير موجودة فقد نسبت إلى الله العدم، لأن كل ما هو غير موجود ينسب إلى عدم الوجود. وإني أقر أن ذات الله موجودة دائمة البقاء".
قال الأب الأسقف: " يا عالم. ماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة، هل هي حية أم عديمة الحياة؟".
أجاب العالم: " يا أسقف إن كل شيء موجود غير حي فهو جماد غير متحرك وإني أقر وأعتقد أن ذات الله حية معطية الحياة لكل حي".
قال الأب الأسقف: " يا عالم.ماذا تقول عن ذات الله الموجودة الحية هل هي ناطقة أم غير ناطقة؟".
أجاب العالم: " أن كل شيء موجود حي غير ناطق فهو حيوان ناهق، فإن قلت أن ذات الله غير ناطقة، فقد دخلت في باب الكفر وصيرت ذات الله كحيوان ناطق، وحاشا لله من ذلك، لكني أعترف وأعتقد أن ذات الله الحية ناطقة، وإلا لما كان يوجد من المخلوقات من هو حي ناطق كالملائكة والبشر ".
قال الأب الأسقف: " يا عالم. إذن ماذا تقول عن ذات الله، هل هي النطق ؟ ، هل هي الحياة ؟أم هي غير النطق والحياة. أم تقول أن النطق غير الذات والحياة، وأن الحياة غير الذات والنطق؟"
أجاب العالم: " يا أسقف. نحن نعرف من العلم والمنطق أن الذات غير النطق والحياة. وأن النطق غير الذات والحياة. والحياة غير الذات والنطق، ونعرف كذلك أن الذات علة للنطق والحياة، والنطق والحياة معلولين من للذات".
قال الأب الأسقف:" يا عالم. ماذا تقول عن الذات؟. ، هل هي والدة للنطق والنطق مولود منها. أم النطق والد للذات والذات مولود من النطق، وماذا تقول عن الحياة؟. هل هي مبعوثة من الذات والذات باعثة لها. أم هي باعثة للذات والذات مبعوثة منها؟ "
أجاب العالم وقال: " إن العقل والشرع يقر لنا على أن الذات علة للنطق والحياة. وأن الذات والد للنطق وباعث للحياة، وأن النطق مولود من الذات والد له، وأن الحياة مبعوثة من الذات وأن الذات باعثة للحياة ".
على أثر ذلك انتقل الأسقف إلى النتيجة الحتمية من هذا البحث وقال: " يا عالم. عندنا وعندكم وعند جميع الطوائف إن الوالد لمولود يسمى أباً لذلك المولود، والمولود يسمى ابنا للوالد له، والمنبعث من شيء يسمى روحاً له.
وبعبارة أخرى نقول: أن الذات والد للنطق فهو أب حيث أنه والد، وقلنا إن النطق مولود من الذات فهو ابن حيث أنه مولود من الذات. وقلنا إن الحياة روح للذات حيث أنها منبعثة منها. "
وقال الأب الأسقف: " فعرفّني يا عالم. ماذا تقول عن الذات والنطق والحياة. هل الذات قائمة بالنطق أم بالحياة أم بذاتها. وهل النطق قائم بالذات أم بالحياة أم بذاته. وهل الحياة قائمة بالذات أم بالنطق أم بذاتها؟ " 
أجاب العالم وقال:" يا أسقف. لماذا تغالطني في الكلام؟ . أنا أقول وأعتقد أن ذات الله قائم بذاته ناطق بخاصية النطق حي بخاصية الحياة، وأن النطق قائم بالذات ناطق بخاصيته وحي بخاصية الحياة، وأن الحياة قائمة بالذات ناطقة بخاصية النطق حية بخاصيتها. "
ومن تلك الإجابة خرج الأب الأسقف بالنظرة المسيحية في الثالوث المقدس وقال للعالم: " هذا هو قولنا، وبعينه هو اعتقادالقدس.النصارى. إن الذات والد للنطق فنقول هو الآب، والنطق مولود من الذات فنقول هو الابن، والحياة منبعثة من الذات فنقول هي الروح القدس .
وبعبارة أخرى تقول: أن الآب قائم بذاته، ناطق بخاصية الابن الذي هو النطق، وحي بخاصية الحياة الذي هو الروح القدس. وأن النطق قائم بخاصية الذات الذي هو الآب، ناطق بخاصيته، حي بخاصية الحياالابن،هو الروح القدس. وأن الحياة قائمة بخاصية الذات الذي هو الآب، ناطقة بخاصية النطق الذي هو الابن ، وحية بخاصيتها الذي هو الروح القدس .
وهذا هو قولنا الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد ".
أجاب ذلك العالم وقال:" صدقني يا أسقف أنك أظهرت الآن أن ذات الله موجودة حية ناطقة، وعرفتني أن الذات علة للنطق والحياة. وأن النطق مولود من الذات والحياة منبعثة من الذات وأن الذات والد للنطق وباعث للحياة. فبهذا تحققنا أن الذات تدعونه الآب لكونه والد للنطق، والنطق تدعونه الابن لكونه مولود من الذات. والحياة تدعونه روحاً لكونه منبعث من الذات. 
بهذا تحقق أن الإله جوهر واحد أعني ثلاث صفات وإن شئت ثلاث خواص تعني الذات والنطق والحياة. وإن شئت الأبوة والبنوة والانبعاث أعني الآب والابن والروح القدس.
فالآن تحقق عندي أنكم معتقدون بالله اعتقادا حقيقياًُ. ولكن عرفني يا أسقف ما الذي كان يحوج إلى هذا التفتيش كله في ذات الله تعالى، والبحث من الذات الإلهية".
أجاب الأسقف:" يا عالم. أحوجنا إلى ذلك بل أحوج الآباء والعلماء والقدماء كثرة الهرطقات التي علّم بها المفسدون لقلوب أهل العالم وشيوع هذه الهرطقات في الأرض كلها من قديم الزمان. حيث أن قوماً قالوا عن ذات الله خاصية واحدة ووجه واحد. ونسبوا لله عدم النطق والحياة ( أي بغير صورته الحقيقية التي خلقنا بها وعلى مثالها ).
وآخرون قالوا أن نطق الذات المدعو ابن الله مخلوق. ثم قال آخرون أن حياة ذات الله الذي هو الروح القدس محدث وصيروا في الجوهر خالق ومخلوق.
وقال آخرون إن في الله ثلاثة آلهة ويدعونهم عظيم وأعظم والأعظم.
وقال آخرون أنهما إلهان من السماء ويدعون أحدهم إله النور والآخر خالق الظلمة.
لذلك لما رأى آباؤنا وعلماؤنا كثرة هذه الأباطيل والهرطقات اضطرهم الحال إلى البحث في وحدانية الله وتثليث أقانيمه حتى أمكنهم بنعمته تعالى أن يحققوا لنا معتقدنا هذا الذي شرحناه لكم تحقيقاً منطقياً مقبولاً عقلاً ونقلاً وشرعاً "
---------------------
المصدر :
كـتـاب : كنيستي عقيدة وإيمان جـ1 ، جـ2
المـؤلـف : القمص مينا جاد جرجس كاهن بمدينة إسنا
الـنـاشـر : مكتبة المحبة
رقم الإيداع : 7363 / 2002
الترقيم الدولي : 977-12-0656-7


----------



## ديديموس (20 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> افرض انا وانت ولدنا من غير دين اي لا نعبد احد ونظرنا الى السماء والجبال والبحار وكل خلق الله ..
> 
> ماذا سنقول في انفسنا ؟ من كون هذا اي من خلق هذه الأشياء ؟ صح كلامي ولا خطأ..
> 
> ...


اسمح لي يا أخ منير أن أدخل معكم بالحوار 
اجابتي إني سأختار ما يمليه علىّ عقلي ، أن أعبد الإله الواحد الموجود بذاته والناطق بكلمته والحي بروحه
يقول الكتاب : " فخلق الله الانسان على صورته على صورة الله خلقه ذكرا و انثى خلقهم. " ( تك 1 : 27 )
يعني الإنسان أقرب مثل لله ، فالله خلق الانسان على صورته
والانسان كما تعلم هو واحد ، ولكن له جسد وروح ونفس ، هل تقدر أن تستمتع بالطعام بروحك أو بنفسك ؟؟ أم فقط بجسدك؟
هكذا الحال مع الله ، فهو إله واحد لا شك في هذا ، موجود بذاته ، ناطق بكلمته ، وحي بروحه.
والتثليث لم يبدأ من العهد الجديد بل هو قديم قدم العهد القديم ذاته


----------



## ma7aba (20 يناير 2006)

شرح جميل ومناظرة أجمل شكرا سايروس


----------



## almanse (21 يناير 2006)

تحية للجميع. الزميل سايروس المناظرة جميل مع "احد الشيوخ الغاضبين" لكنها غير واقعية وفيها ثغارات بعدد سطورها. فما رأيك في مناظرة واقعية حقيقة بيني وبينك نعيد فيها النقاش حول ما جاء في المناظرة الافتراضية اعلاه؟ تحياتي.


----------



## ديديموس (21 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> تحية للجميع. الزميل سايروس المناظرة جميل مع "احد الشيوخ الغاضبين" لكنها غير واقعية وفيها ثغارات بعدد سطورها. فما رأيك في مناظرة واقعية حقيقة بيني وبينك نعيد فيها النقاش حول ما جاء في المناظرة الافتراضية اعلاه؟ تحياتي.


لتعرض ما تراه ثغرات أولا لنناقشه


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> اهلاً My Rock
> 
> اذاً لايوجد شيء يفسر الثالوث او ليس هناك مايقربه للعقل ..
> 
> ...


 
توجد امثلة كثيرة لتقريب الثالوث, و رفضك لها هو رأي شخصي لا يعمم, فهناك الملايين من المسيحيين الذين منهم علماء و عباقرة يؤمنون بالثالوث, فهل يؤمنون بشئ لا يفهمونه؟

أعطيناك اكثر من مثال و انت تركت الامثلة كلها و نطيت على مثل الطعام لكن ماذا عن الانسان؟

الذي لديه جسد و نفس و روح, هل اصبح الانسان ثلاث اشخاص؟



> هذا دليل الثالوث في الكتاب المقدس عندكم ..
> 
> إنجيل متى 28 : 19 ( فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأمم وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ باسم الآب وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. ))
> 
> اخ روكي لن افسر النص على كيفي اوكيه .. مادام انكم ضربتم مثال لتقريب التثليث سأضع مثال يشبه هذا النص .


 
بحسب ما اذكر انت طرحت النص من قبل و انا شرحت لك, فقلت لك الكتاب المقدس ليس مكتوب باللغة العربية وبذلك لا تنطبق عليه حكم واو التعددية كما في النص, لكن غفلت عن شئ وهو

لم يقل فاذهبوا و تلمذوا جميع الأمم و عمدوهم باسماء الاب و الاب و الروح القدس, بل قال بأسم, يعني يدل على الوحدانية اما عن مثلك:





> "على الجيوش العربية أن تقاتل باسم العروبة والإسلام والشرف والكرامة والعدل ".
> 
> هل هذا يعني الوحدة بينا هذا الذي ذكرته ؟


 
فقد ذكرتك لك تكرارا, الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب باللغة العربية و قواعد اللغة العربية لا تنطبق عليه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## almanse (21 يناير 2006)

الزميل ماي روك لماذا لا يسمح لي  بفتح اي موضوع جديد؟ ولماذا حذف هذا الموضوع قبل ان يظهر؟
 حوار مع الزميل Saweres عن التثليث والمنطق.


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2006)

almanse قال:
			
		

> الزميل ماي روك لماذا لا يسمح لي بفتح اي موضوع جديد؟ ولماذا حذف هذا الموضوع قبل ان يظهر؟
> حوار مع الزميل Saweres عن التثليث والمنطق.


 

اطرح موضوعك في قسم الحوارات الثنائية و سوف يفعل من قبل المشرف

اما عن الرد فليس لي دخل فيه, فانا لست المشرف الوحيد الذي يستطيع حذف او نقل المواضيع

المهم بلاش تشتيت, اطرح محاورتك في قسم الحوارات الثنائية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Muneer (22 يناير 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> حلو كلامك اعجبني أخ منير أنت تقر اننا نعترف بإله واحد وهذا جيد حبيب نحن الأثنان سنقول هناك أله واحد ولكن عندما نبحث بذات الله  الإلهية سنجد أن لها صفات الصفة الأوله أنه موجود والصفة الثانية أن له إرادة ومشيئة وكلمة ناطقة والصفة الثالثة أن له روح مقدسة منها خلق كل شيء هل تعارضني بأي شيء من ماقلته الآن بأنتظار جوابك



عزيزي محبة اسمحلي انت تناقض نفسك..

مرة تقولون انها اقانيم والان اصبحت صفات !!

هذا جيد جداً 

اذا الروح صفة والكلمة صفة والوجود صفة والأرادة صفة واضف العلم صفة وووووو.....الخ..

تعددت الأقانيم 

اخ محبة هل الأشياء التي ذكرتها انت  صفات  ام اقانيم ؟

تحياتي للجميع 

سلاااااااااااااام


----------



## ديديموس (23 يناير 2006)

Muneer قال:
			
		

> عزيزي محبة اسمحلي انت تناقض نفسك..
> 
> مرة تقولون انها اقانيم والان اصبحت صفات !!
> 
> ...


معنى كلمة أقنوم 
أقنوم هي صفة جوهرية تختص بها الطبيعة الالهية 
ما أنت ذكرته ليس صفات بل أحوال 
فهو الخالق والعالم والواجد والقادر ..... الخ
وعلى فكرة كلمة أقنوم في الإنجليزية ليست Person بل هي Hypostasis


----------



## kingsoft (5 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الاّب و الابن و الروح القدس​
أسمحوا لي أن أقدم هذا الشرح المبسط المفصل نوعاً ما
منذ بدء البشرية و الإنسان يدرك حقيقة وجود الإله .. من هو وكيف هو .. لكن بعد آدم بدأت البشرية في البعد عن الفهم الصحيح للإله فعبدوا الكواكب و الكائنات كرمز لهذا الخارق الذي يستحق إن يكون اله .. و لكن على مر تلك الأجيال كان الإله الحقيقي يعلن عن ذاته و من هنا أعلن عن ذاته لإبراهيم ونسله (شعب الله المختار ) حتى جاء في ملئ الزمان و صار للكل إن يعرف 
و قد مرت البشرية بمراحل عديدة من التدرج و النضوج الفكري و الروحي و من ثم فكان من الجائز أن يعتقد الإنسان في وجود الإله بشكل مبهم (فقط اسمه الله ) وهو " الله .. كبيييير و مالي الدنيا " لكن بنضوج البشرية صار من غير المعقول الاكتفاء بهذه الصورة القاصرة 
فدونما أن نفهم .. من هو الإله و كيف هو .. فلا فرق بين من يؤله الله و من يؤله الشمس مثلا 
*فمثلا *
لو ذهبت إلي احد أقاربك و هو في الثالثة من عمرة و قلت له "أنا بحبك " فكل ما سيفكر فيه هذا الطفل هو " أد إيه ؟" و سيكتفي بردك عليه " أاااااااااااد كده " مشيرا بيدك علامة على الكثرة 
إما إذا كبر هذا الطفل و صار قادر على الفهم و التفكير و قلت له "أنا بحبك " فلن يكون من المقبول إن تقول له " أاااااااااااد كده " لان ذلك سيكون استخفافاً بعقله كما انه لن يتفهم حبك له لأنه سيفكر في أمور جديدة و هي ما سبب هذا الحب .. و ما طبيعته .. و ما هي جوانب إظهار هذا الحب ... الخ 
كل هذه الأسئلة لم تنتج عن تغير مشاعر الحب منك إلى هذا الطفل لكنها نتجت عن نضوج هذا الطفل 
*كذلك قولنا في الإله* .. ففي طفولة البشرية جاز القول " الله .. كبيييير و مالي الدنيا " لكن بنضوج البشرية أصبح الاكتفاء بهذه ألصوره إنقاصا من كمال الوهية الإله
لأنه يجب أن أكون مؤمنا إيماناً كاملاً أن من أسيدة علي حياتي هو مستحق بل وأكثر من مستحق أن يكون سيداً علي حياتي 
*لذلك* يجب أن نعرف ونفهم من هو الله .. وكيف هو الله .. هل هو مجرد فكرة ؟ .. هل هو موجود ؟.. ومنذ متي وهو موجود؟ .. هل تحكمنا حكمته الكاملة ؟.. هل حقا هو من وهبنا الحياة ؟.. هل هو حقا أصل الحياة ؟.. الــــــخ
*فلنبدأ إذاً في أن نتأمل في حقيقة وطبيعة الله *
في البداية هل الله أصلا موجود.. لكي يكون وجود الله حقيقة كاملة ومطلقة التحقق ( أي فعلاً موجود ) لابد وأن يكون لذلك دليل 
*فمثلاً* ( الحرية .. الديمقراطية .. الصداقة ) هي أفكار أو مبادئ لكن هل يعقل أن تجلس لتتحدث مع الديمقراطية أو أن يحدث بينك وبين الصداقة حوار فتقول " أهلاااااااااا الصداقة .. عاملة أية وحشتيني " طبعا لا يمكن لأن تلك المبادئ لا تتصف بوجود محقق أي ليس لها نفس أو ذات 
أما الله فهو موجود وجود كامل مطلق ( أي وجود الله أزلي بأزلية الله وأبدي بأبديته وكامل بكماله ) ويظهر وجود الله حين نخاطب ذاته الإلهية فذات الله هي دليل وجوده 
*فمثلا* حينما أقول لأحدهم "رأيت فلان" فيقول "معقول !" فأقول له " أيوة هوة بذاته " فالذات هنا هي دليل علي تحقق صفة الوجود 
ونخلص إلى 

*أن الله موجود وجود فعلي محقق مطلق ( كامل ) ودليل ذلك ذات الله أصل الوجود*​
*والآن* لنتحدث عن الله الموجود هل هو حكيم ؟ .. وله فكره الكامل الذي يظهر في حياتنا .. وما دليل ذلك ؟ 
إن الله هو كامل الفكر والحكمة والنطق .. ودليل ذلك هو كلمته الدائمة التجدد والتي تعبر عن تحقق حكمة الله وفكره 
*فمثلا* بفرض أننا ننوي اليوم أن نخرج في رحلة ولكن حينما نظرت في الصباح الباكر إلي السماء فقلت لنفسي " شكلها ستمطر "فاقترحت على أخي أن نأخذ معنا مظلة (شمسية) .. لكنه قال "لا داعي" فذهبنا دون أن نأخذ شمسية .. وفي وسط النهار أمطرت فقال أخي " أخويا كلمته متنزلش الأرض أبداً .. هو قال ستمطر " 
*هنا* حينما استعملت كلمة ( قلت لنفسي ) قصدنا بها أني فكرت وكان نتاج ودليل فكري هو أن تولدت عني كلمة تعبر عن اكتمال فكري وتوصلي إلي نتيجة وهذه الكلمة هي " شكلها ستمطر " 
كذلك حينما قال أخي " أخويا *كلمته* متنزلش الأرض أبداً هو قال ستمطر " لاحظ استخدام كلمة *(كلمته) *وقصد أخي بها الفكر الذي تجلي وظهر في صورة كلمة 
من هنا نخلص ألي أن الكلمة هي دليل تحقق الفكر .. فكلمة الله إذاً هي دليل فكر وحكمة الله وهي كاملة بكماله 
ونخلص ألي

*أن الله مفكر وفكره هو فعلي محقق مطلق ( كامل) ودليل ذلك أنه ناطق بكلمته الكاملة بكماله*​
*والآن* إن كان الله كامل الوجود وكامل الفكر والحكمة بقي أن نعرف هل هو أيضا كامل الحياة ؟.. 
*إن* الله كامل الحياة أي أزلي أبدي ( أي منذ الأزل حي وألي الأبد حي ) وهو أيضا واهب الحياة لكل حي .. لكن ما الدليل علي أن الله حي أي في ماذا تظهر هذه الحياة؟
أن روح الله الكاملة هي دليل تحقق صفة الحياة في الله .. أي انه لو كان الله بلا روح فهو بلا حياة 
ونخلص ألي 

*أن الله حي حياة كاملة مطلقة ودليلها روح الله أصل الحياة*​
و الان لنلخص ما سبق فيما يلي
لكي يكون الله اله أكثر من مستحق أن يكون سيداً على حياتي (أي اله حقيقي كامل )
لابد وان يكون :
*- الله موجود وجود فعلي محقق مطلق ( كامل ) ودليل ذلك ذات الله أصل الوجود*
*- الله مفكر وفكره هو فعلي محقق مطلق ( كامل) ودليل ذلك أنه ناطق بكلمته الكاملة بكماله*
*- الله حي حياة كاملة مطلقة ودليلها روح الله أصل الحياة*
*و السؤال الان* هل صفات الله كاملة أم هي بعض من كل ( أي ناقصة و تكتمل بأي شيء أخر) ؟
*إن* كمال الله من كمال صفاته .. 
فأي نقص في *ذات* الله هو نقص في صفه الوجود لله .. أي صار الله بوجود ناقص .. و هذا يخالف ما لله من كمال الوجود في الزمان والمكان و الدرجة
و أي نقص في *كلمة* الله هو نقص في صفه العقل لله .. أي صار الله بعقل و فكر ناقصين .. و هذا يخالف ما لله من كمال العقل و الفكر
و أي نقص في روح الله هو نقص في صفة الحياة لله .. أي صار الله بحياة ناقصة .. و هذا يخالف ما لله من كمال الحياة
*إذن* ذات الله و كلمته و روحه كاملين بكماله 
أي أن ذات الله كاملة أذليه و أبديه كما أن الله هو كذلك
و كلمة الله كاملة أزليه أبديه كما لله من كمال
و روحه أيضاً كاملة أزليه أبديه كما هو
*و الآن* يجب أن نعرف هل كل صفه من هذه الصفات تعتبر تمثيلاً كاملاً لله أم هي أبعاض من الله ( أي أجزاء منه )
*إن* صفات الله و كما سبق أن ذكرنا هي كاملة بكماله .. أي أن صفات الله هي كامل من كامل (صفه كاملة من اله كامل )
- فمن يريد أن يؤكد أنه يخاطب الله يقول " أني أخاطب الله .. أخاطبه ذاته " علامة على التأكيد .. فالذات إذن هي تمثيل كامل لله بل و هي تأكيد لوجوده لأننا أكدنا أننا نخاطب الله بأننا نخاطب ذاته
و يمكننا أن نخلص إلى هذا القول : *الله الذات = الله*
- و أما عن كلمة الله فلنعود إلى المثال الذي تحدثنا فيه عن معنى (*الكلمة*) حيث قال أخي " أخويا كلمته متنزلش الأرض أبداً .. هو قال ستمطر " 
*لاحظ* انه استخدم عبارة " كلمته متنزلش الأرض أبداً " وكما سبق و ذكرنا أن *كلمته *تعني دليل تحقق الفكر و العقل بتولد الكلمة .. و أضيف على ذلك أنه قال " هو قال ستمطر" و لم يقل " كلمته قالت ستمطر " لان كلمته هي تمثيل لتحقق الفكر و الذي هو تمثيل للشخص ذاته فلا داعي لان أقول " كلمته قالت " لان كون كلمته قالت تعني انه هو قال .
و بالنسبة لكلمة الله نقول أن كلمة الله هي تمثيل كامل لفكر الله و الذي هو تمثيل كامل لله ذاته .. فوصاياه و تعاليمه و وعودة و أوامره ( و التي هي كلماته ) هي نتاج فكر الله الكامل و التي هي تمثيل لله ذاته
و يمكننا أن نخلص إلى هذا القول : *كلمة الله = الله*
- و بالنسبة لروح الله .. فإن قلنا أن روح الله يبارك أمراً ما .. فأن هذا يعني أن الله يبارك هذا الآمر .. و أيضاً إن قلنا أن روح الله حاضر في مجلسنا .. فأن هذا يعني أن الله حاضر في هذا المجلس .. لأن كمال روح الله هي دليل تحقق كمال صفة الحياة في الله . و هي الصفة الكاملة بكماله 
فروح الله هي تمثيل كامل لحياة الله الكاملة و التي هي تمثيل كامل لله ذاته
و يمكننا أن نخلص إلى هذا القول : *روح الله = الله*
و الان لنلخص ما سبق فيما يلي
*- الله الذات = الله*
*- كلمة الله = الله*
- *روح الله = الله*
أي أن كل من هذه الصفات هي تمثيل كامل لله الكامل دونما أي تجزئة لله أو انتقاص من كمال هذه الصفات أو كمال الله
*و الان* يجب أن نفهم ما هي علاقة هذه الصفات بعضها ببعض ؟
*فلأن* هذه الصفات متحدة في الله ليظهر بهم كماله المطلق .. فلابد وان يكون هناك الاتحاد و من ثم هناك علاقة بين تلك الصفات 
*فمثلاً* لا يمكن أن يكون الإنسان عادل و ظالم في وقت واحد و أمر واحد .. لكن يمكن أن يكون عادل و رحيم في وقت واحد و أمر واحد
و ذلك لان إتحاد صفه العدل و الظلم في نفس الوقت و الأمر هو مستحيل لان علاقة كلا الصفتين ببعض علاقة تضاد .. لكن يمكن إتحاد صفتي العدل و الرحمة في وقت واحد و أمر واحد و ذلك لان علاقة كلا الصفتين ببعض علاقة تكامل ( و ذلك لان الإنسان نسبي في صفاته فيجوز أن تتكامل صفاته بعضها ببعض )
و أما عن الله فصفاته المطلقة لا تحتاج إلى أن تتكامل بعضها ببعض لأنها مطلقة (أي كاملة ) ( أي كل منها صفة كاملة من اله كامل)
لذا يجب أن نعرف الان ما هي العلاقة بين صفات الله المطلقة
- إن ذات الله هي ذات الوجود أصل كل الصفات .. فلو كان الله غير موجود فلا يمكن أن يكون عاقل أو غير عاقل كما لا يمكن أن يكون حي أو ميت . لأنه أصلاً غير موجود .. لذا فنحن نعتبر ذات الله هي آب لكل الصفات و عله لها (أي سبب لها )
- أما كلمة الله فهي تولد دائم من ذات الله الدائم الفكر .. لذا فنحن نسمي كلمه الله بالابن .. لأنها تتولد من ذات الله الدائم الفكر ( كما يقول التعبير الشائع " بنات أفكاري" )
- أما روح الله فهي دليل تحقق حياة الله (أي أن ذات الله هي ذات حيه تحيى بصفه الحياة ) .. و هذه الروح هي منبعثة من صفه الوجود ( الذات ) و التي هي أصل كل الصفات .. لذا فنحن نسمي روح الله بالروح القدس ( لان الله هو قدوس)
و الان نخلص إلى القول التالي :
الله الكامل قائم و موجود وجود كامل بذاته الكاملة *الآب* و ناطق مفكر بفكر كامل بكلمته الكاملة *الابن* الدائمة التولد من ذاته و حي حياة كاملة *بالروح القدس* الكاملة و التي هي منبعثة من وجوده
و أن كل من الآب و الابن و الروح القدس هي صفات كاملة متحدة متساوية في الجوهر ( لان كل منها مساوية لله و كاملة بكماله ) وهي أيضاً الله الواحد .. دون تقسيم له لكن بفهم لطبيعة الله .
نحن نعرف الان لماذا نقول *باسم* الآب و الابن و الروح القدس .. و ليس *باسماء* الاب و الابن و الروح القدس


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

طيب 


أخبرني يا مسيحي ،،،،،،،


المسيح كلمة الله تدل على من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ومن ثم نتشعب ......


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

تدل على من ؟؟؟ 

يعنى ايه على من ؟؟ 

المسيح كلمه الله .... ( فكر الله , عقل الله , اراده الله ) 

ملحوظه مهمه ... من انجيل معلمنا يوحنا 

وكان الكلمه الله 

اى ان الكيان الالهى ككل ( الله ) هو الكلمه هو النطق والاراده الازليه 

ولا نعتبر الكلمه هنا جزء من الله بل هى الله وفقا للنص الانجيلى 

بينما فى الانسان الفكر هو جزء منه نابع من عقله (  brain  )


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

ما عنيته ....


كلمة الله .............تدل على من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هذه الكلمة تدل على من ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اذا قلت الله

فكيف يكون الله دالا ومدلولا في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

المسيح كلمه الله = المسيح هو الله 

واوضحت ان الكلمه هى الله كما فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا 

اما عن قول كيف يكون الله هو الدال والمدلول فهذا ياتى من باب التغاير الاقنومى 

مابين الاب والابن والروح القدس


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

وضح كلامك ..............

التغاير الأقنومي ما هو ؟؟؟؟

ثم انك تعلم أن التغاير لا يكون الا بين اثنين منفصلين متغايرين والا ما سمي ( تغايرا ) ........

كيف يكون المسيح دالا ومدلولا ؟؟؟ في نفس الوقت .....؟؟؟ نقرب ذلك بمثال من الحياة العامة لتستوعب أكثر ...






مثال :::

أنت في الشارع في سيارتك ،، وتلاحظ لافتة مرسوم عليها  ( دوار ) على شكل أسهم فهي ( دالة ) على الدوار .......

والدوار ( مدلول ) عليه من قبل اللافتة الموجودة التي شاهدتها ....


هل الدوار واللافتة شيء واحد أم شيئين مختلفين ؟؟؟؟؟

هل الدوار المرسوم ( الدال ) هو نفسه الدوار الموجود على الحقيقة ( المدلول ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ننتظر ،،،،،


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

*تمام اوضح معنى التغاير الاقنومى بين الاب والابن والروح القدس 

الاب والابن والروح القدس هم دوال للذات الالهيه 

فالله موجود بذاته ( هذا الوجود الذاتى يسمى الاب ... فالاب هو الله اشاره الى الوجود الذاتى له ) 
الله ناطق بفكره اى كيان عاقل ( وهذا مايسمى بالابن او الكلمه ... فالابن او الكلمه هو الله اشاره الفكر او النطق )
الله حى بروحه ( وهذا مايسمى الروح القدس ... فالروح القدس هى روح الله .. والله روح 
( يو 4:24  الله روح.والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي ان يسجدوا. ) 

نظره سريعه .... الله روح .. هذه الروح موجوده بذاتها وناطقه اى عاقله 

هذه الصفات الاساسيه او الكينونات هى الاسس التى تقوم عليها الذات الالهيه 
وهذا مفهوم كلمه اقنوم 

اما التغاير الاقنومى فهو الفرق بين الاقانيم من جهه عمل كل اقنوم 

فمثلا الابن هو من سيدين العالم .. الروح القدس هى التى توحى الى الانبياء فنقول وحى الروح القدس 

مثال شائع : شخص يعمل مدرس ومتزوج وله ابناء اى انه اب 

عندما يشرح هذا الشخص فى المدرسه فهو يشرح بصفته مدرس وليس اب 
ولكن فى نفس الوقت لايمكننى ان انفى انه اب .... لان المدرس هو الاب هو نفس الشخص 

هذا لمثال يوضح ان التعدد فى الذات الاهيه ليس تعدد الهه بل وحدانيه جامعه 

ففى المثال الشخص المذكور له شخصيتين متمايزتين الاب والمدرس ولكنه فرد واحد *


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (24 فبراير 2007)

لم تجب كيف يكونا لمسيح دالا ومدلولا في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يمكن أن يكون الأنسان مدرسا وأبا في نفس الوقت 


لكن لا يمكن أن يكون أبا وابنا في نفس الوقت ...................


----------



## kimo14th (24 فبراير 2007)

*ده يتوقف على مفهومك 

المسيح ابن الله .... هل فهمت انه ابن لله بالولاده البشريه مثلا !!! 
*


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (25 فبراير 2007)

طيب يا اخ 

يبدو أنك لم تفهمني جيدا ......


سؤال ،،،،، الذي نزل للأرض الأب أم الأبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومن ثم نتشعب ......


----------



## steven gerrard (25 فبراير 2007)

الذى تجسد كصورتنا البشريه هو الابن ( الكلمه اى اللوجوس )


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (26 فبراير 2007)

ما داما واحدا لماذا لا تقول أن الذي نزل الى الأرض هو الأب والأبن ؟ ما داما واحدا 


حيث تستطيع أن تقول حسب مثالك الذي استدللت به عن المدرس والأب 

حيث يمكنك وصف المدرس بأنه ( الأب المدرس ) في المدرسة أليس كذلك ؟؟


فلماذا لا تصف المتجسد ( الأب الابن ) ؟؟

الا اذا أقررت بانفصال الابن من أبيه ......فذاك كلام آخر ....


----------



## kimo14th (26 فبراير 2007)

*كلامك مظبوط *

*الاب تجسد = الابن تجسد = الروح القدس تجسدت *

*زى مثال المدرس *

*الشخص هو اللى بيشرح .. اقدر اقول ان الاب هو اللى بيشرح *

*لكن عايز احدد ان الشخص هو اللى بيشرح بس فى دور المدرس*


*عايز اقول ان الله تجسد بس ككلمه ( الابن )*​


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (27 فبراير 2007)

طيب ،،،

معنى كلامك

الأب هو الأبن ،، والأبن هو الأب 

وكلاهما واحد ...

طيب ما معنى تسمية كل واحد منهما باسم مختلف وهما روح واحدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا كانت التسمية عبارة عن أدوار ......

أخبرني متى أطلق على الأبن لفظة ( ابن ) ؟؟

عندما نزل الى الأرض أم مع الله ؟؟

كوني فهمت من كلامك ان الأبن أصبح ابنا بنزوله الى الأرض ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

*مش انا قلتلك *

*ان ربنا موجود بذاته ناطق بكلمته حى بروحه *

* الاب والابن والروح القدس هم معنى ماسبق *


*الابن = الاب = الروح القدس = الله *

*لفظ الابن هو الاشاره الى الفكر او النطق وهو الكلمه *

*كما جاء فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا ( وكان الكلمه الله ) *

*والابن لم يصبح !! بل هو كائن ازلى فهو الله *
​


----------



## مريم! (28 فبراير 2007)

انا قرأت الحوار ولكنني الى الأن  لم افهم الثالوث ارجو التوضيح هل الآب والأبن والروح القدس جميعهم تجسدوا  في صورة إنسان وإذا كان كذلك حينما صلب المسيح رفع وجهه الى السماء ودعا ربه وقال ربي كيف تركتني وتقولون لم يتركه بل ادار وجهه عنه اليس معنى هذا انهم مفصولين عن بعضهم 
وحينما صعد المسيح الى السماء نزلت حمامة وهي الروح القدس اليس معنى هذا انهم مفصولين عن بعضهم 
ارجوا التوضيح..


----------



## kimo14th (28 فبراير 2007)

*لا يااختى مريم غير مفصولين *

*فمثلا الله اعلن عن اقانيمه الثلاثه اثناء تعميد المسيح *​*فكيف سيعلن عن ذلك , طبيعى سيظهرون كانهم منفصلين*

*صوت الاب فى السماء والابن على الارض **والروح القدس فى هيئه حمامه *​
*واقراى قول السيد المسيح الاتى :*

*يو 3:13  وليس احد** صعد الى السماء* *الا الذي* *نزل من السماء* *ابن الانسان**الذي هو في السماء
*


----------



## mrkadora (4 مارس 2007)

يعرفون الحق ولاكن    نفسى فى اى حد مسيحى يعرفنى بالمنطق واتمنى ان يكون قسيس لانى عندما اسال اى شخص مسيحى بيتهرب من السؤال هل المسيح اله ام ابن اله ام هو اله نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه بعيده عن الفلسفه والهرطقه واتمنى الرد ومحدش يتهرب زى ما بيحصل كل مره


----------



## steven gerrard (4 مارس 2007)

mrkadora قال:


> يعرفون الحق ولاكن    نفسى فى اى حد مسيحى يعرفنى بالمنطق واتمنى ان يكون قسيس لانى عندما اسال اى شخص مسيحى بيتهرب من السؤال هل المسيح اله ام ابن اله ام هو اله نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه بعيده عن الفلسفه والهرطقه واتمنى الرد ومحدش يتهرب زى ما بيحصل كل مره




اخى مستر قادوره

المسيح هو الله ( عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد )

ابن الله لا تعنى ان الله انجب فهى رمز للاقنوم الثانى (الكلمه) اى (اللوجوس) بمعنى العقل والحكمه

فلو قلت انت ابن مصر او ابن النيل فهل معنى ذلك ان مصر او النيل انجبوك!!!!!!!!!!!

ارجو تكون فهمت​


----------



## KOKO333 (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

حبيبى اود اقول لك اننا معشر الاقباط نؤمن بالوحدانية وهذا متفق علية من كل الملل القبطية الجزء الذى تود معرفتة هو كيف يكون ثلاثة الهة ونحن نؤمن بالوحدانية ؟ الامر باختصار هو اننا نؤمن بالة موجود بجوهرة (الاب) حى بروحة(الروح القدس) عاقل بكلمتة(الابن الكلمة) وهى صفات لجوهر بسيط واحد فانا كانسان حى بروحى لى جوهر هو الجسد ولى عقل ومع ذلك فانا شخص واحد وليس ثلاثة    كما ان اللة الرحمن الرحيم ليس ثلاثة ولا ال99 اسم للة تدل على انة 99الة :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## Christian Knight (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



mrkadora قال:


> يعرفون الحق ولاكن    نفسى فى اى حد مسيحى يعرفنى بالمنطق واتمنى ان يكون قسيس لانى عندما اسال اى شخص مسيحى بيتهرب من السؤال هل المسيح اله ام ابن اله ام هو اله نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه بعيده عن الفلسفه والهرطقه واتمنى الرد ومحدش يتهرب زى ما بيحصل كل مره



*السؤال تم الاجابة عنه بالفعل عشرات المرات على صفحات المنتدى وانا لا اصدق انه ممكن طفل مسيحى يهرب من السؤال لكن الواضح هو ان انت اللى مسالتش او سالت ومش عاوز تفهم وجاى تتأول علينا وتقول اننا مش بنجاوب
وعموما يا سيدى الاجابة باختصار هى ان السيد المسيح هو الله وهو ابن الله لان كلمة ابن هنا لا تشير للبنوة الجسدية او التناسلية وانما تعنى ان يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله بالطبيعة وانه من جوهر الله اى انه الله نفسه وبالمناسبة يا اخ قدورة هو حضرتك تعرف يعنى ايه هرطقة ولا بتقول كلام مش فاهمه وخلاص؟*


----------



## mrkadora (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

مش عارف ليه يا رووك تملى تغلط عايزنى ارد عليك بالغلط يا ريت تخلى اسلوبك احسن من كده انتا بتكلم واحد مدرس انجليزى واكبر منك فى السن فيا ريت تخلى اسلوبك احسن من كده


----------



## mrkadora (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

وعلى فكره نسيت اقولك اجابتك دى قمه الهرطقه ازاى ابن الله وفى نفس الوقت هو الله بزمتك انتا مقتنع بالكلام ده معنى كلامك ان المسيح هو الاب والابن يا جماعه نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه مش واحد يقعد يلف الكلام كده وكده علشان يثبت ان المسيح هو الله


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



mrkadora قال:


> وعلى فكره نسيت اقولك اجابتك دى قمه الهرطقه ازاى ابن الله وفى نفس الوقت هو الله بزمتك انتا مقتنع بالكلام ده معنى كلامك ان المسيح هو الاب والابن يا جماعه نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه مش واحد يقعد يلف الكلام كده وكده علشان يثبت ان المسيح هو الله



يا أستاذ الله إتخذ حجاب الجسد البشري لكي يتكلم مع الناس كما إتخذ العليقة المقتدة في النار في الوادي المقدس كحجاب حتى يتكلم مع موسى ما المشكلة هل المشكلة بأن الجسد الإنساني مرفوض و  أن الشجرة المقتدة بالنار في الوادي المقدس منطقية أكثير ممكن توضحي إيه المشكلة يعني لما الله يستخدم جسد إنسان و يتكلم بيه و يعلن عن حبه لينا فهل ذلك ينقص من لاهوت الله الغير محدود الذي يملئ الكون نحن نعلم أن جسد المسيح إتخذه الله و أعلن عن ذاته لأننا لا نستطيع أن ندرك الله فوق مستوانا البشري فإتخذ الله حجاب الجسد لكي يتكلم من خلاله مع الناس
ولكن العكس عندكم الله عندكم محدودد له أرجل و أيدي و يجلس على عرش و تحمله ملائكة على هذا العرش هنا تجسد واضح لفكرة الله في الإسلام السني تؤمنون بأن الله لديه ارجل و أيدي و يجلس على عرش :thnk0001: فكرة تجسد الله و لا تؤمنون بأن الله يمكن أن يظهر بالجسد ما هذا المنطق السخيف ممكن التوضيح يا أختي أو يا أخي:act19:


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*اولا يا فوج اين دليلك على ان النص الاصلى لانجيل متى لم يذكر عبارة الثالوث؟؟
وعشان اوريك التدليس بتاعك هحطلك النص الاصلى للاية:
Mat 28:19  πορευθεντες ουν μαθητευσατε παντα τα εθνη βαπτιζοντες αυτους εις το ονομα του πατρος και του υιου και του αγιου πνευματος 

ودى الترجمة العربية:
Mat 28:19  فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 

والانجليزية كمان:
Mat 28:19  Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: 


ثانيا مين اللى ضحك عليك وقالك اننا لما نقول باسم المسيح يبقى بنناقض باسم الاب والابن الروح القدس.اله واحد؟؟؟
الا تعلم ان المسيح هو الله, فاين ذلك التناقض المزعوم اذا؟؟
يعنى لما نقول باسم يسوع المسيح= باسم الله = باسم الثالوث الاقدس= باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
يا ريت تخلى بالك من كلامك بعد كده عشان الجهل فضيحة

ثالثا: انت قلت بالحرف الواحد:

أن الكنيسة قد أخذت حوالي مائتا عام من التصادم والخلاف والقتال الدامي في بعض الأحيان من أجل اثبات عقيدة التثليث قبل أن توضع طريقة التعميد هذه قيد الاستعمال 
وبالتأكيد لو كان نص التعميد بالثالوث في الانجيل الأصلي فلما كان هناك حاجة الى القتال .
وانا اتحداك امام المنتدى كله انك تجيب معركة واحدة حصلت بين المسيحيين فى القرون الاولى سواء بسبب موضوع الثالوث او اى موضوع اخر

رابعا: انت قلت ايضا بالحرف الواحد:

ولما كان هناك مُبرر لأن يُخالف آريوس بابا الإسكندرية ويُصمم على موقفه من توحيد الله وتمييزه عن الإبن
وبهذا فانت كشفت جهلك لان السيد المسيح قال:
كل من ينكر الابن ليس له الاب ايضا و من يعترف بالابن فله الاب ايضا (1يو  2 :  23)
وبالتالى فانكار اريوس للاهوت الابن معناه انه انكر لاهوت الاب ايضا وبالتالى صار ملحدا وليس موحدا يعنى زيكم بالضبط.

خامسا ودى الفضيحة الكبرى لك,...........
هل يا عاقل اللى بيترجم الكتاب المقدس بيكون شخص واحد؟؟؟؟
الا تعلم ان اسفار الكتاب المقدس قام بترجمتها مئات الاشخاص لعشرات اللغات باماكن مختلفة وازمنة مختلفة؟ فهل تريد ان تقنعنا ان هؤلاء المترجمين والذين لم يقابلوا بعضهم اصلا اتفقوا على تحريف الكتاب المقدس بنفس الطريقة؟؟
الا يدل هذا على مدى ضعف وسخافة عقولكم يا مسلمين؟؟

سادسا واخيرا يا ريت تغير من اسلوبك يا فوج لانى لم ارى فى كلامك كله سوى تهجم وسباب ولن استعجب اذا قام المشرف بحذف الموضوع, فنحن نعطيك حرية النشر وليس حرية السب. ده غير انه جايز يكون الموضوع منقول ودى مصيبة تانية طبعا.
*


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

فعلاً عقول مغيبة كل ما يفعلونه كوبي بيست من مواقع المراحيض الإسلامية من دون تفحص أو دراسة


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



mrkadora قال:


> وعلى فكره نسيت اقولك اجابتك دى قمه الهرطقه



*سؤال بسيط,..
تقدر تقولنا يعنى ايه هرطقة يا اخ قدورة؟
ولا بتقول الكلمة وانت مش فاهمها؟*


----------



## Basilius (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> وعلى فكره نسيت اقولك اجابتك دى قمه الهرطقه ازاى ابن الله وفى نفس الوقت هو الله بزمتك انتا مقتنع بالكلام ده معنى كلامك ان المسيح هو الاب والابن يا جماعه نفسى فى اجابه منطقيه مش واحد يقعد يلف الكلام كده وكده علشان يثبت ان المسيح هو الله



هل حضرتك واحد من علماء اللاهوت لكي تقول مثل هذا الكلام للعضو كريستيان ؟ 
انت المهرطق اللذي لا يفهم بتاتا 
سؤال   هل تقصد بكلمة ابن اللة معناها ان اللة تزوج و ان هناك فارقا ماديا بينهما ؟ 
ابن اللة تعبيرا مجازيا عن اقنوم الابن المولود من الاب منذ الازل و الموجود معة اقنوميا الواحد معة جوهريا 
و المساوي لة تمجيدا و جوهريا لانة هو اللة ذاتة 
فالابن هو اللة و الاب هو اللة و الروح القدس هو اللة


----------



## Tabitha (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*فان اللذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة : الاب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم في الواحد ((رسالة يوحنا 5 : 8))*

لو بتسمحلي اني اعطيك مثال  صغير جدا
هل تقدر تفصل مابين ::

**الشمس الجسم النوراني الهائل الكبير ** **حرارة الشمس** ** ضؤ نور الشمس**

 *الجسم النوراني الهائل الكبير* الذي لم يستطع احد حتى الان ان يصل اليه كذلك هو *الله الاب* في عظمته ((لان الهنا هو نار اكلة من سفر التثنية)) ولا يوجد احد يقدر ان يرى الله ويعيش اي يقصد الله في عظمته
*الحرارة* هو الروح القدس التي تملا كل مكان ولا يحويها مكان ولا تستطيع ان تراها ولكنك تشعر بها وبدفئها فهي روح الله
*ضؤ الشمس* هو السيد المسيح الذي من خلاله استطعنا ان نرى الله ونعرفه

هؤلاء الثلاثة هم ثلاث صفات للشمس لكن عمرك ماقلت ان في 3 شموس ((حتى مالهاش جمع)) 
لانك عارف ومتاكد انها ثلاث صفات لشئ واحد هو الشمس
عشان كده احنا بنقول على ربنا يسوع المسيح ان هو شمس البر 
لان زي ما المثال البسيط ده بيعرفنا ان الشمس واحدة كذلك الله واحد 
لا اله الا الله ولا شريك له​


----------



## ديديموس (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

أنا كل شوية ألاقي واحد مسلم يقول أريوس موحد أريوس موحد
ده جهل شنيع بالتاريخ 
أولا بدعة أريوس باختصار هي أن كلمة الله وعقله الناطق مخلوق وأقل من الآب ، لكنه لم ينكر لاهوت المسيح ولا للحظة واحدة ، بل كل ما قاله فقط أنه مخلوق وأقل من الآب 
ثانيا من بدعة أريوس نفهم انه كان بيعلم بوجود الهين أحدهما أزلي والآخر مخلوق ( يقصد الآب و الابن ) 
ثالثا اذا كان المسلمين يقصدون بكلام أريوس توحيدا ، فهم لا يعلمون أي شيء عن التوحيد ولا الشرك


----------



## ديديموس (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



Christian Knight قال:


> *سؤال بسيط,..*
> *تقدر تقولنا يعنى ايه هرطقة يا اخ قدورة؟*
> *ولا بتقول الكلمة وانت مش فاهمها؟*


في قاموس الأخ قدورة أظنه يقصد بكلمة هرطقة : روشنة :59:


----------



## ابو زياد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

شكرا على الحذف


----------



## ابو زياد (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

أنا كل شوية ألاقي واحدمسيحى يقول الشمس و الدفئ و الحرارة وشوية يقول الانسان و الروح و العقل . 
ياايها المسيحيون الله واحد متفرد فى وحدانيتة, بمعنى اذا كان المقصود الله واحد وقصد باب العدد، فهذا غير جائز لان ما لا ثاني له لا يدخل في باب العدد   و اذا كان المقصود إن الله واحد وأراد النوع أو الجنس فقوله ايضا غير جائز لان  الله منزَّه عن كل نوع وجنس . الله واحد منفرد عن الاشاء منزة عنها و أنه لا ينقسم في وجود أو عقل أو وهم . هذا هو الله


----------



## Christian Knight (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*عزيزى ابو زياد من الذى خدعك وقال لك ان الله منزه عن ان يكون له ذات وعقل وروح؟؟
فعندما تقول ذلك فكأنك تقول ان الله منزه انه يكون موجود او عاقل او حى
فيا ريت لو تعقل ما تقوله ولا تعترض على العقيدة المسيحية لمجرد الاعتراض واحب ان انوه الى ان الكثير من علماء المسلمين الذين درسوا عقيدة الاقانيم اكدوا صحتها وعدم مخالفتها لوحدانية الله واليك بعض الامثلة:

قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". 


وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". 


هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. 


وقال القاضي أبو بكر محمد بن الطيب الباقلاني في كتابه "الطمس في القواعد الخمس". "وإذا أمعنا النظر في قول النصارى أن الله جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم لا نجد بينهم وبيننا اختلافاً إلا في اللفظ فقط. فهم يقولون أنه جوهر ولكن ليس كالجواهر المخلوقة ويريدون بذلك أنه قائم بذاته، والمعنى صحيح ولكن العبارة فاسدة". 


ولكن الواقع أنه لا فساد في العبارة، فقد شهد كثيرون من العلماء والفلاسفة أنه يمكن إطلاق كلمة "جوهر" على الله. فقد قال مثلاً الإمام جعفر بن محمد الأشعبي: "يتعين أن يكون الله جوهراً، أو جوهراً مع سلامة المعنى". وقد جاءت كلمة "جوهر" مرة واحدة في الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح "الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ" (عبرانيين 1: 3).


وجاء في كتاب العقائد النسفية صفحة 162 "لا مخالف في مسألة توحيد واجب الوجود إلا الثنوية (أي الذين يعتقدون بإلهين: واحد للخير وآخر للشر) دون النصارى" أي أن النصارى موحِّدون. 


وقال ابن سينا "الله علم وعالم ومعلوم، وعقل وعاقل ومعقول، ومحبة ومحب ومحبوب". وجاء في مجلة كلية الآداب الصادرة في مايو سنة 1934، وفي كتاب نصوص الحكم للفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي (صفحات 133، 134، 225، 226) ما يأتي "إن أول صورة تعينت فيها الذات الإلهية كانت ثلاثية، وذلك لأن التعيين كان في صورة العلم حيث: العلم والعالم والمعلوم حقيقة واحدة. كما أن أول حضرة إلهية ظهر فيها الله كانت ثلاثية لأنها حضرة الذات الإلهية المتصفة بجميع الأسماء والصفات. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن عملية الخلق نفسها تقتضي وجود الذات الإلهية، والإرادة، والقول: "كن". فالتثليث هو إذن المحور الذي تدور حوله رحى الوجود وهو الشرط الأساسي في تحقيق الإيجاد. والخلق". 


وقد أنشد الفيلسوف محيي الدين العربي في حب الله قائلاً: 

"تثليث محبوبي وقد كان واحداً كما صير الأقنام بالذات أقنما"
ولا يقصد هذا الفيلسوف بهذا الشعر وبأقواله السابقة أن يؤيد العقيدة المسيحية لأنه كان من المسلمين المتمسكيـن، ولكنه أراد أن يعلن أن الله كان يظـهر دائما في ثالوث هـو "العلم والعالم والمعلوم ". أو "الذات والإرادة والكلمة". ويقصد أن مجرد اتصاف الله بصفات وقيامه بأعمال دليل على أنه تعالى ليس أقنوماً واحداً بل أقانيم.


وقال نفس هذا الفيلسوف "إن الله هو الأول والآخر، والظاهر والباطن، وعين ما ظهر وعين ما بطن فالأمر حيرة في حيرة. واحد في كثرة، وكثرة مردها إلى واحد ". 


وقال ابن الفارض "الحمد لله الذي تجلى بذاته، فأظهر حقائق أسمائه وصفاته، فجعلها أعيانا ثابتة وحقائق عينية". 


وقال الشيخ البيجوري "الحاصل أن الوحدانية الشاملة هي وحدانية الذات، ووحدانية الصفات، ووحدانية الأفعال". 


وقال صاحب التحقيق "أرى الكثرة في الواحد. وإن اختلفت حقائقها وكثرت فإنها عين واحدة. فهذه كثرة معقولة في واحد العين".


وقال الإمام الغزالي "من ذهب إلى أن الله لا يعقل نفسه إنما خاف من لزوم الكثرة". ثم قال "إن كان عقل الله ذاته فيرجع الكل إلى ذاته فلا كثرة إذن. وإن كانت هذه كثرة فهي موجودة في الأول"(أي أنها أصلية في الله أزلاً). 


وقال الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد في شرحه لاعتقاد المسيحييـن فـي ذات الله (كتاب الله صفحة 171) "إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. وإن "الكلمة " و"الآب" وجود واحد، وإنك حين تقول "الآب" لا تدل عن ذات منفصلة عن "الابن" لأنه لا انفصال ولا تركيب في الذات الإلهية".*


----------



## Tabitha (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



ابو زياد قال:


> أنا كل شوية ألاقي واحدمسيحى يقول الشمس و الدفئ و الحرارة وشوية يقول الانسان و الروح و العقل




*السبب اننا دايماً نشبه الله سبحانه وتعالى بالشمس *(بالرغم من أن الله أعلى وأرفع واسمى وأعلى من أننا نشبهه باي شئ كان) 
*لكذا سبب :*

*لان الكتاب المقدس نفسه هو اللي عرفنا ان الله هو شمس البر        "للاسف مش فاكرة الشاهد"

*الشمس هي أقرب وأبسط وأسهل مثل لوحدانية الله 
فكما ان الشمس واحدة ولها ثلاث صفات , هكذا الله الواحد 

*لان الشمس هي كتلة نارية متوهجة في السماء ,يقول العلماء إن إقتربت فقط منها تحترق وتموت
هكذا الله في مجده , *لأن الرب إلهك هو نارٌ آكلة (تثنية 4 : 24) *
لذلك : * الله لم ينظره أحد قط ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 12)*
*فكلمكم الرب من وسط النار وأنتم سامعون صوت كلام ولكن لم تروا صورة بل صوتاً (تثنية 4 : 12)
عشان كده بولس الرسول بيصرخ وبيقول : عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد (1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16)*






ابو زياد قال:


> ياايها المسيحيون الله واحد متفرد فى وحدانيتة



كلامك صح جدا جدا جدا 
لا اله الا الله ولا شريك له
العهد القديم : *لتعلم أن الرب هو إله وليس آخر سواه (تثنية 4 : 35) *
العهد الجديد :* الإله الوحيد  الحكيم مخلصنا (رسالة يهوذا 1 :24) *

طبعاً كتاب العهد القديم والجديد ماليان ماليان آيات توكد بوحداينة الله المثلث الأقانيم ولكن أنا إكتفيت بدول



_________________________________________________________________________



ابو زياد قال:


> الله واحد منفرد عن الاشاء منزة عنها و أنه لا ينقسم في وجود أو عقل أو *وهم* . هذا هو الله



انت بقى ياريت اخي تجاوبني .. تقصد إيه *بوهم *!!


----------



## ابو زياد (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

["]عزيزى ابو زياد من الذى خدعك وقال لك ان الله منزه عن ان يكون له ذات وعقل وروح؟؟
فعندما تقول ذلك فكأنك تقول ان الله منزه انه يكون موجود او عاقل او حى
فيا ريت لو تعقل ما تقوله ولا تعترض على العقيدة المسيحية لمجرد الاعتراض واحب ان انوه الى ان الكثير من علماء المسلمين الذين درسوا عقيدة الاقانيم اكدوا صحتها وعدم مخالفتها لوحدانية الله واليك بعض الامثلة:

ياعزيزى انتبة !!!! للاسف انت المخدوع حقا و يقينا ولك الاثبات.
اخى العزيز كريستيان.هل لى ان اسالك هل انت قرات كتاب  الامام الغزالى؟؟

لاول وهلة ,من يرى ما نقلت عن الكتاب يعتقد انك قراتة جيدا بدليل استشهادك برقم الصفحة

قال الإمام الغزالي في كتابه "الرد الجميل" المشار إليه في كتاب "تاريخ الفلسفة في الإسلام" صفحة 196 : "يعتقد النصارى أن ذات الباري واحدة في الجوهر، ولها اعتبارات. والحاصل من هذا التعبير الاصطلاحي أن الذات الإلهية عندهم واحدة في الجوهر وإن تكن منعوتة بصفات الأقانيم". 
اولا احب ان اقول لك انى اعتقد انك لم تقراءة , لانك اذا قراته كان عليك ان تنقل اسم الكتاب كاملا (دة على الاقل)و اسمح لى ان انقل لك اسم الكتاب كاملا و الذى منة(من اسم الكتاب) سوف نفهم ان الامام الغزالى ينفى وجود اى نص فى الكتاب المقدس يفيد ان المسيح هو الله.اسم الكتاب ( الرد الجميل لألهية عيسي بصريح الانجيل) ولكن الذى خدعك حذف باقى اسم الكتاب ... المرة القادمة ابحث عن مصدر امين تنقل منه لكى لا تكون انت المخدوع 
ومعى ذلك ان الامام الغزالى يقول يعتقد النصارى ... هو ينقل ما يقولة النصارى وليس معنى هذا انة يؤيدة 
كأن أقول ان النصارى يعتقدون بإله واحد ذو ثلاثة أقانيم ... هل هذا يعني إني أقر بان الله واحد ذو ثلاث اقانيم؟؟؟؟اخى العزيز اذا كنت تحب ان انقل لك برقم الصفحة ما قالة الامام الغزالى فى هذا الكتاب عن النصارى وجاهلهم المركب يعتقد ان الخلاص من هذه الفادحة هين فيظن انه ينحوا من هذه المضايق بأمثلة لا تفيده ( ص 19 )ولو راجع هؤلاء المساكين عقولهم وتركوا الهوي والتعصب لعلموا أنهم نكبوا عن محجة الصواب وأخطأوا سبيل الحق ارتسمت صور في أذهانهم صور منذ صغرهم واستمرت بهم الغباوة إلي ان صار ذلك فيهم ملكة " 

وهناك اكثر من هذا ولكن هذا يكفى 
اتمنى ان تدرك من هو المخدوع 


وقال الشيخ أبو الخير الطيب في كتابه "أصول الدين" صفحة 153: "أقوال علماء النصارى تشهد بتوحيدهم، لأنهم يقولون أن الباري تعالى جوهر واحد موصوف بالكمال، وله ثلاث خواص ذاتية كشف المسيح النقاب عنها وهي: الآب والابن والروح القدس. ويريدون بالجوهر هنا ما قام بنفسه مستغنياً عن الظروف". 

اما هذا الشيخ انا لم اسمع عنة ولكن بالمثل فانة ينقل ما يقولة النصارى وهذا لا يدل على تايدهم
هاتان الشهادتان عن الإيمان المسيحي قريبتان من الصحة. غير أنهما قالا عن الأقانيم أنهم "اعتبارات" أو "صفات"وهذا نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس. 

وكما تفضلت و قلت فى العبارة السابقه نقلوه عن بعض فلاسفة المسيحيين دون الرجوع إلى الكتاب المقدس
لك تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



Anestas!a قال:


> [B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]لذلك : * 
ياعزيزتى, هل لى ان اسالك عن تفسير ( 






			الله هو شمس البر & الرب الهك هو نار اكلة)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد انك تقصدى المعنى المجازى وليس المعنى الحرفى, لان لو كان المعنى الحرفى فسوف يكون هناك اختلاف. اذن تقصدى المعنى الرمزى او المجازى. وبالتالى هذا ليس سند لكى يقوم علية تفسير التثليث.
وايضا انتى تقولى فكما ان الشمس واحدة ولها ثلاث صفات , هكذا الله الواحد. ممكن حضرتك تقولى ماهى هذة الصفات الثلاثه؟؟ والتى لا رابع لهم لكى يكون هكذا الله الواحد





			الله لم ينظره أحد قط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ( 1 يوحنا 4 : 12)*
طالما ان الله لم ينظره احد قط ,, لماذا تحاولوا ان تجدوا له شكل من الممكن ان يدركة العقل البشرى . كيف لانسان ان يصف شئ لم يره لا هو ولا احد قط ؟؟؟؟ العقل البشرى يستطيع ان يستدل على وجود الله الخالق المهيمن على الكون وكل شئ و لكن من الصعب و المستحيل ان يتخيل شكلة, وابسط مثال كالريح(ولله المثل الاعلى) , ممكن ان ندركة ولك لا يمكن ان نراه
*فكلمكم الرب من وسط النار وأنتم سامعون صوت كلام ولكن لم تروا صورة بل صوتاً (تثنية 4 : 12)
عشان كده بولس الرسول بيصرخ وبيقول : عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد (1 تيموثاوس 3 : 16)*






كلامك صح جدا جدا جدا 
لا اله الا الله ولا شريك له
العهد القديم : *لتعلم أن الرب هو إله وليس آخر سواه (تثنية 4 : 35) *
العهد الجديد :* الإله الوحيد  الحكيم مخلصنا (رسالة يهوذا 1 :24) *

طبعاً كتاب العهد القديم والجديد ماليان ماليان آيات توكد بوحداينة الله المثلث الأقانيم ولكن أنا إكتفيت بدول

هذة ايضا لو سمحتى لى اعرف تفاسيرها هل تفسير مجازى ام حرفى؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

_________________________________________________________________________



انت بقى ياريت اخي تجاوبني .. تقصد إيه *بوهم *!![/QUOTE]

ياعزيزتى المقصود بوهم اى خيال
ولكى تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى. 
ارى ان الحوار انتهى ولا يوجد اى تعليقات ,,,
ممكن اقول انتم فين يا ايها النصارى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*عزيزي ابو زياد​*


> ممكن حضرتك تقولى ماهى هذة الصفات الثلاثه؟؟


*اولا هو مثل لتقريب جوهر الله للفكر البسري
الشمس
لها شكل 
ونار ونور
وهي شمس حدة​*


> طالما ان الله لم ينظره احد قط ,, لماذا تحاولوا ان تجدوا له شكل من الممكن ان يدركة العقل البشرى


*الله لم ينظره احد قط الاالابن الذي في حضن الآب هو خبر​*


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*يادي النيلة 
ياخوانا يا مسلمين لية بتشاركوا في موضوع في اخرة و لم تقراؤة من اولة 
بطلوا بقى العادة دي *


> لماذا تحاولوا ان تجدوا له شكل من الممكن ان يدركة العقل البشرى . كيف لانسان ان يصف شئ لم يره لا هو ولا احد قط ؟؟؟؟ العقل البشرى يستطيع ان يستدل على وجود الله الخالق المهيمن على الكون وكل شئ و لكن من الصعب و المستحيل ان يتخيل شكلة, وابسط مثال كالريح(ولله المثل الاعلى) , ممكن ان ندركة ولك لا يمكن ان نراه



*من قال ان اللة لة شكل ؟؟؟؟؟ 
اللة فوق المادة و ليس لة شكل ولا تستطيع عين بشر ان تراة بذاتة 
واعتقد  ان دة عكس المفهوم الاسلامي .... فياريت تراجع الاسلام قبل ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام 
لان اللة لا يرى في المسيحية لانة ليس مادة .... ما رايناة هو الجسد اللذي تجسدت فية الكلمة الناطقة و الحكمة الخالقة الالهية اللذي هو اللة 
اللة نفسة ليس لة ساق ولا ارجل ولا اعين وهذا يعتبر هرطقة في الفكر المسيحي 
نحن نؤمن بتجسد اللة القادر على كل شىء ولا نؤمن بتاتا ان اللة نفسة لة ازرع و ارجل كما يؤمن الاسلام ...... ياريت تكون المداخلات سوية اكثر من كدة *


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

هل لى ان اسأل عن معنى هذا الكلام والذى قالة القديس كيرلس الاسكندرى؟
" نحن نعترف بمسيح واحد ورب واحد, ليس اننا نعبد انسان مع الكلمة, ... ولكن اذا رفضنا الاتحاد الاقنومى سواء بسبب تعذر ادراكة او بسبب عدم قبولة نسقط فى التعليم بأبنين"
و يقول القديس كيرلس الاسكندرى ايضا" الابن الوحيد الجنس نفسة مولود من الله الاب حسب الطبيعة,الاله الحق... ان الكلمة قد وحد مع نفسة اقنومياجسدا محييا... ونحن نقول انة على الرغم من ان الطبيعتين اللتين اجتمعتا معا فى وحدة حقيقية مختلفتان , فأنة يوجد مسيح واحد و ابن واحد من الاثنين .. هذا الاتحاد الذى يفوق الفهم والوصف كون لنا من الاهوت و الناسوت ربا واحدا وابنا واحدا.  انتهى
فهل احد يجاوبنى على معنى هذا الكلام ؟ واذا كان هذا الاتحاد يفوق الفهم و الوصف كيف تؤمنون بة؟


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

معذرة انا ارسلت الرسالة السابقة قبل ان ارى تعليقك .
و سوف ارد على تعليقك حالا , لكى لا تعتقد ان هذا رد على كلامك
لك تحياتى


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

واعتقد ان دة عكس المفهوم الاسلامي .... فياريت تراجع الاسلام قبل ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام 
ياعزيزى من قال لك ان المفهوم الاسلامى هو ان الله لة مادة او حتى يمكن ان يراة بشر ؟ او حتى لة ارجل او اذرع .. حتى مفهوم التجسد لله مرفوض اساسا.
وبعدين ما دخل الاسلام هنا ؟ من المفروض ان احنا بنتكلم عن الثالوث وليس عن الاسلام . 
معذرة مرة اخرى الجملة الاخيرة دى انا دايما بلقيها منكم وخاصا من المحاور.
لك تحياتى


----------



## My Rock (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



ابو زياد قال:


> واعتقد ان دة عكس المفهوم الاسلامي .... فياريت تراجع الاسلام قبل ان تقول مثل هذا الكلام


 
و ما دخلنا بمفهومك الاسلامي؟ نحن بصدد شرح الثالوث, فما علاقته بمفهومك الاسلامي؟


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



ابو زياد قال:


> هل لى ان اسأل عن معنى هذا الكلام والذى قالة القديس كيرلس الاسكندرى؟
> " نحن نعترف بمسيح واحد ورب واحد, ليس اننا نعبد انسان مع الكلمة, ... ولكن اذا رفضنا الاتحاد الاقنومى سواء بسبب تعذر ادراكة او بسبب عدم قبولة نسقط فى التعليم بأبنين"
> و يقول القديس كيرلس الاسكندرى ايضا" الابن الوحيد الجنس نفسة مولود من الله الاب حسب الطبيعة,الاله الحق... ان الكلمة قد وحد مع نفسة اقنومياجسدا محييا... ونحن نقول انة على الرغم من ان الطبيعتين اللتين اجتمعتا معا فى وحدة حقيقية مختلفتان , فأنة يوجد مسيح واحد و ابن واحد من الاثنين .. هذا الاتحاد الذى يفوق الفهم والوصف كون لنا من الاهوت و الناسوت ربا واحدا وابنا واحدا. انتهى
> فهل احد يجاوبنى على معنى هذا الكلام ؟ واذا كان هذا الاتحاد يفوق الفهم و الوصف كيف تؤمنون بة؟


 


*ومن قال عكس ذلك ؟ *
*فالمسيح لة طبيعتان مختلفتان طبيعة الناسوت اللذي بلا خطية و طبيعة اللاهوت ( الابن ) الغير مادية اللاهوتية *
*و يقول الكتاب المقدس بعهدية بان اللة سوف يتجسد و يفدي البشر مثلما قال "داوود" قال الرب لربي " و اشياء كثيرة و مقاطع عدة تبشر بتجسد اللة *
*و في العهد الجديد يصرح الانجيل بتجسد اللة و باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت و باحلال الروح القدس ( اللة ) في احشاء مريم و تجسد الكلمة الازلية منها *
*اما كون انك تستشهد بهذا المقطع .... فنحن نؤمن تماما باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت اتحادا بلا امتزاج او طغيان طبيعة من الطبيعتين على اخرى فاللة لم يتحول الى بشر قط و البشر لم يتحول الى الة او لاهوت قط *
*هذا الاتحاد معلن عنة كثيرا من قبل المسيح عندما صرح انة الابن الواحد مع الاب و عندما صرح بانة الالة الحي المتجسد *
*فهذا الاتحاد معلن عنة و نؤمن بة .... اما كيفية الاتحاد نفسة فلا احد منا يدرك لاهوت اللة كامل .... و لا احد منا يقر بان لاهوت اللة شيئا ماديا بتاتا و اذا اقرينا بان لاهوت اللة شيئا ماديا فبذلك نحن هراطقة و حيدنا عن الايمان المسيحي القويم .... فلاهوت اللة نفسة ليس شيئا ماديا لكي تدركة تماما و مما يتكون *
*لانك اذا اردت ان تعرف اتحاد مادتين ستعرفة حتما لانهما مادتين كل منهما لة طبيعة المادة و كل منهما شيئا ماديا *
*اما لاهوت اللة نفسة فليس بالشىء المادي ولا بالشىء المرئي او اللذي تستطيع ان تلمسة او تراة او تدرس تكوينة نفسة لانة بكل بساطة ليس بالمادة بل انة فوق المادة *
*فعملية اتحاد المادة بالشىء الغير مادي اللاهوتي فوق  العقل لاننا لا ندرك ولا نستطيع رؤية او تحديد حيز اللاهوت لانة غير مادي و غير بشري و غير ارضي وليس لة حيز اصلا *
*فانت تفكر في الامر على ان الاهوت شيئا ماديا تستطيع ان تعرفة تماما و مما يتكون *
*حتى كلمة مما يتكون دي غير مطابقة للاهوت لان كلمة ممكا يتكون تستخدم للمادة التي تتكون من ذرات و عناصر اصغر *
*فعملية اتحاد المادة بغير المادة  او بفوق المادة او باللا محدود الالهية لا تستطيع تحديدها تماما كمثل تحديد اي تفاعل كيمائي يحدث ما بين مادتين *
*وفي نفس الوقت اضا هذا الاتحاد كان بلا امتزاج *
*فبكل بساطة اللامحدودية الالهية الغير مدركة و الغير محدودة تستطيع ان تحل في المادة المحدودة و المدركة وفي نفس الوقت لا تفقد لا محدوديتها ولا تتاثر بالمادة لانها بكل بساطة هي التي خلقت المادة *


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



My Rock قال:


> و ما دخلنا بمفهومك الاسلامي؟ نحن بصدد شرح الثالوث, فما علاقته بمفهومك الاسلامي؟



الاخ العزيز ماى روك ,
معذزة انى لم اعمل اقتباس لما قالة الاخ افادا لانة هو الذى قالة مش انا ,
 فاذا سعادتك قرات ماكتبة الاخ افادا  سوف تجد انة هو الكاتب 
لك تحياتى


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*انا اللذي قلت ذلك استاذي روك 
لان الاخ بيتكلم و يقول حاشا ان اللة يكون  لة شكل 
و نحن لا نؤمن بان اللة لة شكل او مجسم بل الاسلام 
وهذا خارج موضوعنا طبعا ولكن لا تقول شىء و تفتري علي و انت نفسك لو بحثت في دينك ستجد ان اللة مجسم و لا يوجد تفسير 
شكرا .  وهذا للعلم فقط و خارج الموضوع *


----------



## الباشق (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

أن الله سر الأسرار، وأنه لا يخضع بحال من الأحوال لمقاييس البشر,, فالله تبارك وتعالى فوق مقاييس المسافات، والأوزان، والمخابير المعملية,, إنه فوق الكم والكيف، لا يحده زمان ولا مكان,, يعجز العلم بكل ما وصل إليه عن إدراك حقيقة ذاته,
كيف نعرف الله وليس في مقدورنا كبشر أن نعرفه بمقاييسنا العلمية أو العقلية؟
الجواب الصحيح هو أن الله تسامت حكمته عرَّفنا بذاته وصفاته في إعلانه عن نفسه في كلمته,, وبدون إعلانه عن ذاته ما عرفناه,
وكلمة الله هي الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، والذي ثبت بالدليل العلمي، والدليل النبوي، والدليل التاريخي، والدليل الأثري، والدليل الاختباري,, إنه بكل يقين كلام الله الموحى به بالروح القدس لأنبيائه,
في هذا الكتاب الذي تؤكد وحدته العجيبة، أن الموحي به واحد، وهو الله,, فقد كتبه أربعون كاتباً على مدى ألف وخمسمئة سنة، ومع ذلك فوحدته تثير العجب وتؤكد حقيقة وحيه,
في هذا الكتاب المقدس أعلن الله عن وحدانيته الجامعة، فهو إله واحد في ثالوث عظيم,, وسنبدأ أولاً بذكر إعلانات الله تبارك اسمه عن ذاته في التوراة وأسفار العهد القديم,, واضعين نصب أعيننا أن الله أعلم بما يدل على ذاته وآثاره وصفاته، وإن علينا أن نؤمن بما أعلنه عن ذاته في كلمته,
إعلانات الله عن ذاته في العهد القديم
وأول إعلان: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء في غرّة سفر التكوين: 
فهناك نقرأ الكلمات فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ * تكوين 1: 1 ، وفي الأصل العبري جاءت كلمة خلق بالمفرد، بينما ورد اسم الله بالجمع، إذ تقول الآية في الأصل العبري في البدء خلق إلوهيم السموات والأرض وكلمة إلوهيم هي جمع للاسم العبري إلوه أي إله, وتؤكّد الصيغة اللفظية للآية وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم هذا واضح من كلمة خلق التي تؤكد الوحدانية و إلوهيم التي تؤكد وجود الثالوث في هذه الوحدانية,
الإعلان الثاني: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء يوم خلق الله الإنسان: 
بعد أن أعد الله الأرض للسكنى، فأنبت فيها النبات، وخلق الحيوان، حان وقت خلقه للإنسان فقال جلّ شأنه: نَعْمَلُ الْإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا * تكوين 1: 26 ، وأمام ألفاظ هذه الصيغة يدور في الذهن أكثر من سؤال: مع من كان الله يتحدث حين قال نعمل ؟
وهل هناك من يعادله حتى يستشيره فيم يعمل، وهو المكتوب عنه من صار له مشيراً * رومية 11: 34 ؟!
وكيف يمكن أن يكون الإنسان على صورة الله وشبهه، والله لا شبيه له كما قال إشعياء النبي فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللّهَ، وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟ * إشعياء 40: 18 ,
وما دلالة النون في نعمل و نا في صورتنا وفي كشبهنا ؟
وكيف يمكن أن يكون الإنسان جسداً، ويكون في ذات الوقت على صورة الله مع أننا نقرأ أن اللّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا * يوحنا 4: 24 ؟!
ولا يمكننا أن نجد إجابة شافية عن هذه الأسئلة إلاّ إذا وضحت أمامنا حقيقة وحدانية الله الجامعة ففيها نرى الآب والابن والروح القدس في حديث واحد يبدو في كلمة نعمل ، ونرى الثالوث العظيم يقرر الصورة التي سيخلق عليها الإنسان، وهي ذات الصورة التي كان المسيح سيأتي بها متجسداً، ولقد قيل عن المسيح ا لَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللّهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ * كولوسي 1: 15 , وقيل أيضاً: وَل كِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِنْجِيلُنَا مَكْتُوماً، فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مَكْتُومٌ فِي الْهَالِكِينَ، الَّذِينَ فِيهِمْ إِل هُ هذا الدَّهْرِ قَدْ أَعْمَى أَذْهَانَ غَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، لِئَلَّا تُضِيءَ لَهُمْ إِنَارَةُ إِنْجِيلِ مَجْدِ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللّهِ * 2 كورنثوس 4: 3 و4 , وعلى هذا يكون الإنسان قد خلق على صورة الله باعتبار أن المسيح هو صورة الله غير المنظور، وهو في ذات الوقت الله الابن الذي تجسد في ملء الزمان,
وقد يقول قائل: إن ألفاظ هذه الصيغة لا تعني أكثر من أن الله استخدم لغة التعظيم فتكلم كما يتكلم الملك فيقول نحن,, ملك لكن القائل بهذا القول يعلن عن جهله بالتاريخ القديم، فالتاريخ القديم يؤكد لنا أنه لم يكن للملوك عادة التكلم بلغة الجمع أي بلغة التعظيم, ففرعون ملك مصر إذ تحدث إلى يوسف قال له قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ عَلَى كُلِّ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ * تكوين 41: 41 ولم يقل قد جعلناك على كل أرض مصر وفي سفر دانيال نقرأ حديث الملك نبوخذ نصر، وقد كان ملكاً جباراً يتمتّع بكل جبروت الحكم الأوتوقراطي، ومع ذلك فهو لم يستعمل لغة التعظيم عندما تكلم عن نفسه بل تحدث إلى الكلدانيين قائلاً قَدْ خَرَجَ مِنِّي الْقَوْلُ: إِنْ لَمْ تُنْبِئُونِي بِا لْحُلْمِ وَبِتَعْبِيرِهِ تُصَيَّرُونَ إِرْباً إِرْباً * دانيال 2: 5 ولم يقل الملك العظيم قد خرج منا القول فلغة التعظيم ليست هي لغة الكتاب المقدس، ولا كانت لغة تعظيم الملوك في القديم، فالقول بأن الله استخدم في هذه الآية أو غيرها لغة التعظيم مردود من واقع الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ القديم,
الإعلان الثالث: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء يوم سقط الإنسان: 
بعد أن سقط آدم وحواء بعصيانهما الله بالأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر نقرأ الكلمات: وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الْإِلهُ: هُوَذَا الْإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفاً الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ * تكوين 3: 22 وهنا تظهر الوحدانية في ثالوث إذ تؤكد الكلمات وقال الرب الإله وحدانية الله، وتعلن الكلمات قد صار كواحد منا الثالوث في الوحدانية وإلاّ فما معنى قول الله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا ؟ ومع من كان الله يتحدث بهذا الحديث؟
الإعلان الرابع: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء يوم بدأ الناس في بناء برج بابل: 
يرينا سفر التكوين صورة للبشرية بعد الطوفان تتحدث بلسان واحد ولغة واحدة، وتفكر في الاستقلال عن إله السماء، وتعلن التمرد على أمره الإلهي أَثْمِرُوا وَا كْثُرُوا وَا مْلَأُوا الْأَرْضَ * تكوين 9: 1 , وعن هذا نقرأ الكلمات: وَقَالُوا: هَلُمَّ نَبْنِ لِأَنْفُسِنَا مَدِينَةً وَبُرْجاً رَأْسُهُ بِالسَّمَاءِ. وَنَصْنَعُ لِأَنْفُسِنَا اسْماً لِئَلَّا نَتَبَدَّدَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الْأَرْضِ . فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو آدَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ، وَهذَا ابتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالآنَ لَا يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لَا يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ * تكوين 11: 4-7 ,
هنا أيضاً نجد الوحدانية في ثالوث فالوحدانية تظهر في الكلمات وقال الرب والثالوث يظهر في الكلمات هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم , ونكرر السؤال مع من كان الله يتكلم إذا لم يكن جامعاً في وحدانيته؟
الإعلان الخامس: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء في قصة بلعام وبالاق: 
فبعد أن بنى بالاق لبلعام سبعة مذابح وهيأ له سبعة ثيران وسبعة كباش نقرأ الكلمات فَقَالَ بَلْعَامُ لِبَالَاقَ: قِفْ عِنْدَ مُحْرَقَتِكَ، فَأَنْطَلِقَ أَنَا لَعَلَّ الرَّبَّ يُوافِي لِلِقَائِي، فَمَهْمَا أَرَانِي أُخْبِرْكَ بِهِ . ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ إِلَى رَابِيَةٍ. فَوَافَى اللّهُ بَلْعَامَ * عدد 23: 3 و4 ,
ولم يلعن بلعام بني إسرائيل كما أراد بالاق بل باركهم، وهنا نقرأ الكلمات فَقَالَ بَالَاقُ لِبَلْعَامَ: مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ بِي؟ لِتَشْتِمَ أَعْدَائِي أَخَذْتُكَ، وَهُوَذَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَارَكْتَهُمْ . فَأَجَابَ: أَمَا الذِي يَضَعُهُ الرَّبُّ فِي فَمِي أَحْتَرِصُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ بَالَاقُ: هَلُمَّ مَعِي إِلَى مَكَانٍ آخَرَ تَرَاهُ مِنْهُ. إِنَّمَا تَرَى أَقْصَاءَهُ فَقَطْ، وَكُلَّهُ لَا تَرَى. فَالْعَنْهُ لِي مِنْ هُنَاكَ . فَأَخَذَهُ إِلَى حَقْلِ صُوفِيمَ إِلَى رَأْسِ الْفِسْجَةِ، وَبَنَى سَبْعَةَ مَذَابِحَ وَأَصْعَدَ ثَوْراً وَكَبْشاً عَلَى كُلِّ مَذْبَحٍ. فَقَالَ لِبَالَاقَ: قِفْ هُنَا عِنْدَ مُحْرَقَتِكَ وَأَنَا أُوافِي هُنَاكَ . فَوَافَى الرَّبُّ بَلْعَامَ وَوَضَعَ كَلَاماً فِي فَمِهِ وَقَالَ: ارْجِعْ إِلَى بَالَاقَ وَتَكَلَّمْ هكَذَا * عدد 23: 11-16 ,
وفي هذه المرة الثانية لم يلعن بلعام الشعب وتضايق بالاق فَقَالَ بَالَاقُ لِبَلْعَامَ: لَا تَلْعَنْهُ لَعْنَةً وَلَا تُبَارِكْهُ بَرَكَةً .,, فَقَالَ بَلْعَامُ لِبَالَاقَ: ابْنِ لِي ههُنَا سَبْعَةَ مَذَابِحَ وَهَيِّئْ لِي ههُنَا سَبْعَةَ ثِيرَانٍ وَسَبْعَةَ كِبَاشٍ . فَفَعَلَ بَالَاقُ كَمَا قَالَ بَلْعَامُ، وَأَصْعَدَ ثَوْراً وَكَبْشاً عَلَى كُلِّ مَذْبَحٍ.,, وَرَفَعَ بَلْعَامُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَرَأَى إِسْرَائِيلَ حَالاًّ حَسَبَ أَسْبَاطِهِ، فَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ اللّهِ * عدد 23: 25-30 و24: 2 ,
ويثبت النص الإلهي ثلاث تسميات للإله الواحد جاءت في هذه العبارات: 
فَوَافَى اللّهُ بَلْعَامَ * عدد 23: 4 
فَوَافَى الرَّبُّ بَلْعَامَ * عدد 23: 16 
فَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ اللّهِ * عدد 24: 2 
ويسأل المرء أمام هذا الوضوح: ما معنى هذه التسميات الثلاث للإله الواحد؟ أليس الله هو الرب وهو روح الله؟
ونجيب أن النص يُظهر الثالوث بصورة أكيدة، ونحن نرى فيه - في نور العهد الجديد - أن الله هو الآب وأن الرب هو المسيح ، وأن روح الله هو الروح القدس ، وهكذا يظهر الله في وحدانيته الجامعة في هذه القصة من سفر العدد,
الإعلان السادس: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء في سفر إشعياء: 
وأول إعلان جاء في هذا السفر نراه في رؤيا إشعياء المجيدة، التي رأى فيها السيد جالساً على كرسي عال ومرتفع واعترف أمام قداسة الله بنجاسة شفتيه، ونرى واحداً من السرافيم وبيده جمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح، قد جاء ومس بها فم إشعياء وقال إِنَّ هَذِهِ قَدْ مَسَّتْ شَفَتَيْكَ، فَانْتُزِعَ إِثْمُكَ وَكُفِّرَ عَنْ خَطِيَّتِكَ * إشعياء 6: 8 ، وبعد أن تطهر إشعياء من خطيته، وأصبح إناء للكرامة مقدساً نافعاً للسيد سجل هذه الكلمات المنيرة: 
ثُمَّ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ السَّيِّدِ: مَنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ * إشعياء 6: 8 ,
ويرى القارئ أن وحدانية الله تظهر في كلماته التي جاءت بصيغة المفرد من أرسل ، وأن ثالوثه العظيم يظهر في صيغة الجمع من يذهب من أجلنا ؟
الإعلان السابع: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء مرة ثانية وبصورة باهرة في سفر إشعياء: 
وهذا كلام الله في هذه الآيات الباهرات: 
اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ. وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الذِي دَعَوْتُهُ. أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الْأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الْآخِرُ، وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الْأَرْضَ وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعاً. اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهَذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ. أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هَذَا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ، وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ * إشعياء 48: 12-16 ,
عجيب هذا الإعلان الإلهي عن وحدانية الله الجامعة ففيه نجد الخالق يتكلم قائلاً: 
أنا هو, أنا الأول وأنا الآخر, ويدي أسست الأرض ويميني نشرت السموات ,
وهذه الكلمات تنطبق تماماً على الرب يسوع المسيح الذي قال عنه يوحنا الرسول كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ * يوحنا 1: 3 ,
وقال عنه كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: 
وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الْأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ * عبرانيين 1: 10 ,
فالمسيح هو الخالق الذي يده أسست الأرض ويمينه نشرت السموات,
ثم يقول هذا الخالق العظيم أنا هو وهي ذات الكلمات التي قالها المسيح لليهود إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ، لِأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ .,, مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابنَ الْإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِه ذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. وَالذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الْآبُ وَحْدِي، لِأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ * يوحنا 8: 24 و28 و29 ,
ويتابع هذا الخالق العظيم حديثه قائلاً: أنا الأول وأنا الآخر وهي ذات الكلمات التي قالها المسيح ليوحنا الرسول في جزيرة بطمس أَنَا هُوَ الْأَلِفُ وَاليَاءُ. الْأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ * رؤيا 1: 11 ,
ثم يقول منذ وجوده: أنا هناك وهذا دليل ساطع على أزلية المسيح، الذي عندما سأله اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد, أفرأيت إبراهيم؟ أجابهم قائلاً: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن * يوحنا 8: 57 و58 , وعبارة أنا كائن تؤكد أزليته,
وأخيراً يتكلم هذا الخالق الأزلي قائلاً: والآن السيد الرب أرسلني وروحه ومن يكون السيد الرب الذي ارسله؟
إنه يتحدث عن الله الآب كما قال في إنجيل يوحنا لِأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الذِي أَرْسَلَنِي * يوحنا 8: 16 ,
وعن من يقول وروحه إنه يقيناً يتحدث عن الروح القدس الذي اشترك في إرسالية المسيح كما نقرأ في سفر إشعياء رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لِأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لِأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لِأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لِأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالْإِطْلَاقِ. لِأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ * إشعياء 61: 1 و2 , وقد أكد الرب أن هذه الكلمات تمت في شخصه حين جاء إلى العالم ولذا نقرأ في إنجيل لوقا: وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ، فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوباً فِيهِ: رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لِأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لِأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ,,, فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ: إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ * لوقا 4: 16-21 ,
في هذا النص يظهر الثالوث العظيم في وضوح وجلاء فنرى: 
الآب مرسلاً للابن لإتمام مقاصده,
الابن متكلماً عن إرسال الآب والروح القدس له,
الروح القدس مشتركاً في هذه الإرسالية العظمى,
وقد ذكر كاتب الرسالة إلى العبرانيين أن المسيح قدم نفسه لله بالروح القدس فقال: 
فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلّهِ بِلَا عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللّهَ الْحَيَّ! * عبرانيين 9: 14 ,
والآية الكتابية تؤكد أزلية الروح القدس إذ تذكر أنه روح أزلي ,
الإعلان الثامن: عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء في سفر المزامير: 
قرر القرآن أن سفر المزامير وهو الذي يسميه القرآن الزبور موحى به من الله,
,,, وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُوراً * سورة النساء 4: 163 ,
وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ * سورة الأنبياء 21: 105 ,
والنص القرآني يشير إلى ما جاء في مزمور 37: 
أَمَّا الْوُدَعَاءُ فَيَرِثُونَ الْأَرْضَ، وَيَتَلَذَّذُونَ فِي كَثْرَةِ السَّلَامَةِ * مزمور 37: 11 ,
سفر المزامير وهو من أسفار العهد القديم,, وما زال كما هو بين يدي اليهود بغير عبث أو تحريف,, تماماً كما كان في أيام محمد,, يعلن هذا السفر الجليل بكلمات صريحة لا تحتاج إلى تأويل وحدانية الله الجامعة فيقول: 
لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الْأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟ قَامَ مُلُوكُ الْأَرْضِ وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا .,,
إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابنِي. أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. اِسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الْأُمَمَ مِيرَاثاً لَكَ وَأَقَاصِيَ الْأَرْضِ مُلْكاً لَكَ. تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَّزَافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ ,,,
فَالْآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الْأَرْضِ. اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلَّا يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لِأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ * مزمور 2: 1-3 و7-12 ,
هذا المزمور كان وما زال في سفر المزامير، وهو كما قلنا موجود في كتاب العهد القديم,, وفي كتاب العهد القديم نقرأ الكلمات: 
اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ * تثنية 6: 4 ,
ومع هذا التوكيد لوحدانية الله,, يسجل العهد القديم هذا المزمور,, فيصور لنا تفكير الشعوب في الباطل، وتآمرهم على الرب * الآب وعلى مسيحه * يسوع المسيح ,, ليتحرروا من قيودهما وربطهما,
ثم يعلن المزمور قضاء الرب من جهة ابنه الأزلي يسوع المسيح,, فيقول إني أخبر من جهة قضاء الرب, قال لي أنت ابني فالمسيح هو ابن الله الأزلي,, والآب يخاطبه بهذا الاعتبار قائلاً له أنت ابني ,, ثم يقول أنا اليوم ولدتك ,
وهذه الولادة حدثت في الزمان,, حدثت حين تجسد المسيح من مريم العذراء,, وكان هذا التجسد في خطة الله الأزلية,, كان قضاءً إلهياً,,,
والقرآن يقرر في سورة مريم أن ميلاد المسيح من عذراء كان قضاء إلهياً,, كان أمراً مقضياً فيقول: 
وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مَرْيَمَ إِذِ انْتَبَذَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا مَكَاناً شَرْقِيّاً فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَاباً فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَراً سَوِيّاً قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً * مطهراً من الخطية , قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَقْضِيّاً * سورة مريم 19: 16 و17 و19 و20 و21 ,
وُلد المسيح من مريم العذراء مطهراً من الخطية، وولادة يسوع المسيح من عذراء كانت أمراً مقضياً,, كانت بقضاء إلهي تماماً كما قال كاتب المزمور إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ. قَالَ لِي: أَنْتَ ابنِي * منذ الأزل . أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ * في الزمان * مزمور 2: 7 ,
ولادة المسيح من مريم العذراء كانت ولادة معجزية, لا دخل لها في التناسل الطبيعي,, فالتناسل الطبيعي عمل من أعمال الجسد وحاشا لله أن يتناسل، لأن الله روح يملأ بلاهوته السموات والأرض ولا يُحد, وبهذا المفهوم يمكن أن نقول عنه تبارك وتعالى ما قاله القرآن في سورة الإخلاص: 
قُلْ هُوَ اللهُ أَحَدٌ * أي واحد اللهُ الصَّمَدُ * مقصود كل حي لإمداده بما يحتاجه وجوده وبقاؤه لَمْ يَلِدُ وَلَمَ يُولَدُ * عن طريق التناسل الجسدي وَلَمُ يَكُنُ لَهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ * أي ليس له مثيل * سورة الإخلاص 112 ,
لكن المسيح سُمِّي ابن الله في الكتاب المقدس,, وقال له الله تبارك اسمه في المزمور الثاني وفي أماكن أخرى أنت ابني لأن بنويته أزلية في وحدانية الله الجامعة,,
ونعود الآن إلى المزمور الثاني لنتأمل كلماته الختامية ومكان المسيح ابن الله فيه: 
فَالْآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الْأَرْضِ. اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلَّا يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لِأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيلٍ يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ * مزمور 2: 10-12 ,
هذا نداء صريح من الروح القدس يوجهه إلى الملوك وقضاة الأرض الذين قاموا ليتآمروا على الرب وعلى مسيحه,, أن يتعقلوا,, ويتأدبوا,, ويُقَبِّلوا الابن, وفي القبلة معنى القبول الحبي,, فهو يدعوهم إلى قبول سيادة الابن بحب على حياتهم,, ثم ينذرهم من مغبة غضبه لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق ويعلن البركة العظمى للمتكلين على هذا الابن المبارك طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه ,
وفي سفر رؤيا يوحنا نرى منظر ابن الله من الملوك والصعاليك وهم في رعب من غضبه العظيم عند مجيئه الثاني: 
وَمُلُوكُ الْأَرْضِ وَالعُظَمَاءُ وَالأَغْنِيَاءُ وَالأُمَرَاءُ وَالأَقْوِيَاءُ وَكُلُّ عَبْدٍ وَكُلُّ حُرٍّ، أَخْفَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فِي الْمَغَايِرِ وَفِي صُخُورِ الْجِبَالِ، وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ وَالصُّخُورِ: اسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا وَأَخْفِينَا عَنْ وَجْهِ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَعَنْ غَضَبِ الْحَمَلِ، لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ يَوْمُ غَضَبِهِ الْعَظِيمُ. وَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْوُقُوفَ؟ * رؤيا 6: 15-17 ,
وتؤكد الصلاة التي رفعها المؤمنون بالمسيح في أورشليم، وسجلها سفر أعمال الرسل أن المزمور الثاني هو نبوة عن المسيح ابن الله تمت جزئياً أيام الكنيسة الأولى وستتم كلياً عندما يأتي المسيح ثانية,
قال المؤمنون في أورشليم في صلاتهم: 
أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَنْتَ هُوَ الْإِلهُ الصَّانِعُ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، الْقَائِلُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ: لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الْأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ بِا لْبَاطِلِ؟ قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الْأَرْضِ، وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ. لِأَنَّهُ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَى فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مَسَحْتَهُ، هِيرُودُسُ وَبِيلَاطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ مَعَ أُمَمٍ وَشُعُوبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، لِيَفْعَلُوا كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَتْ فَعَيَّنَتْ يَدُكَ وَمَشُورَتُكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ * أعمال 4: 24-28 ,
فالمزمور الثاني هو كلام الله ذاته,, أوحى به إلى داود النبي,, وهو يؤكد أن المسيح هو ابن الله ,, ومع أن اليهود لا يؤمنون بالمسيح الذي جاء في ملء الزمان وصُلب على الصليب، إلاّ أن هذا المزمور موجود في كتابهم مما يؤكد تأكيداً قاطعاً أن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف,
الإعلان التاسع: في العهد القديم عن وحدانية الله في ثالوث عظيم جاء أيضاً في سفر المزامير,
ففي المزمور المئة والعاشر يقول داود النبي: 
قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ * مزمور 110: 1 ,
ونقول مكررين أن وجود هذه الآية في هذا المزمور تؤكد تأكيداً باتاً أن الكتاب المقدس لم يحرفه أو يعبث بمحتوياته أحد,, لأنه لو أن اليهود حرفوا العهد القديم لكانت أولى الآيات التي حذفوها هي هذه الآية, فداود النبي، وهو يهودي يؤمن بوحدانية الله، يكتب بوحي الروح القدس فيقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك 
كان داود النبي ملكاً ثيوقراطياً، لا تعلوه سلطة أرضية فعن من يقول قال الرب لربي ومن هو ذاك الذي يدعوه داود الملك ربي ؟
الجواب نجده في حوار المسيح مع الفريسيين: 
وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟ قَالُوا لَهُ: ابْنُ دَاوُدَ . قَالَ لَهُمْ: فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابنَهُ؟ * متى 22: 41-45 ,
هذه الآيات المضيئة تعلن وحدانية الله الجامعة,, وتقرر أن المسيح ابن الله قد صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ * رومية 1: 3 ومع أنه صار من نسل داود، لكنه أصل داود ,, لأنه خالق داود,,, وقد قال المسيح عن نفسه: 
أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ * رؤيا 22: 16 ,
ولأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله الأزلي,, يدعوه داود بالروح القدس ربّي 
قال الرب الآب الأزلي
لربي الابن الأزلي
والكلام نطق به داود النبي بالروح الأزلي ,
هذه هي إعلانات كتاب العهد القديم عن الله,, لم يبتدعها اليهود أو المسيحيون، بل أوحى بها الروح القدس إلى أنبياء الله,,
والمسيحيون يقبلون إعلان الله عن ذاته بكل إيمان ويقين,, ومن يتهم المسيحيين بالشرك جاهل,, لا يعرف المسيحيّة الحقيقية، ولا ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس الكريم - كتاب المسيحيين - عن الله الواحد في ثالوثه العظيم,
ونرى لزاماً علينا ونحن في ختام الحديث عن إعلان الله عن ذاته في العهد القديم أن نذكر هنا كلمتين وردتا باللغة العبرية في كتاب العهد القديم للتعبير عن الوحدة,,,
الكلمة الأولى هي كلمة يَحَد وهي تعني الواحد البحت,
الكلمة الثانية هي كلمة احَد وهي تعني الوحدانية الجامعة,
ففي سفر التكوين نقرأ: 
وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْماً وَاحِداً * تكوين 1: 5 ,
وكلمة واحداً المذكورة في الآية هي كلمة احَد وهي تعني أن المساء والصباح وهما متميزان لكنهما يكونان يوماً واحداً,, فكلمة احَد لا تعني هنا الواحد البحت,, بل تعني الوحدانية الجامعة , وفي سفر التكوين نقرأ أيضاً: 
لِذ لِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً * تكوين 2: 24 ,
وكلمة واحداً هي هنا أيضاً كلمة احَد وهي ترينا بصورة بارزة أنها تعني وحدانية جامعة ,, فالرجل والمرأة متميزان الواحد عن الآخر لكنهما بالزواج يكوّنان وحدة جامعة,,,
أما الواحد البحت يحَد فقد ذكر في سفر التكوين في هذه الكلمات: 
فَقَالَ: خُذِ ابنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ الذِي تُحِبُّهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْمُرِيَّا، وَأَصْعِدْهُ هُنَاكَ مُحْرَقَةً عَلَى أَحَدِ الْجِبَالِ الذِي أَقُولُ لَكَ * تكوين 22: 2 ,
وكلمة وحيدك في العبرية في هذه الآية هي كلمة يحَد التي تعني الواحد البحت,, كان اسحق هو الابن الوحيد الذي بقي مع إبراهيم بعد ذهاب إسماعيل,
عندما قال موسى لبني إسرائيل: 
اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ * تثنية 6: 4 ,
جاءت كلمة واحد في العبرية احَد التي تعني الوحدانية الجامعة,,
ولعل القرآن حين ذكر في سورة الإخلاص قل هو الله أحد استعار ذات اللفظ العبري احَد ,, فالأرقام في العربية تبدأ بواحد وليس بأحد,, وقد استعار القرآن لفظ التوراة وهي كلمة عبرية,, كما استعار كلمة الإنجيل وهي كلمة يونانية، وفي القرآن كلمات كثيرة ليست عربية,

واعتقد ان المسئلة ليست معقدة ولا تحتاج الى فلاسفة كي يفهموناها بل تحتاج ان تفتح قلبك الى يسوع كي يفهمك اياها


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

اشكرك على شرحك .ولو سمحت لى ان ارد عليك بما احاول ان استوعبة من كلامك لان الموضوع صعب و محتاج منك طول بال شوية .واذا انا اخطأت فعليك ان تصحح انت لى. لانى فعلا انا نفسى افهم .

فهل تأذن لى ان افهم كلامك واحدة واحدة ؟


> قال "داوود" قال الرب لربي


ممكن توضحلى المقصود بها ؟
[





> FONT=Arial Black]*فالمسيح لة طبيعتان مختلفتان طبيعة الناسوت اللذي بلا خطية و طبيعة اللاهوت ( الابن ) الغير مادية اللاهوتية *[/FONT]


*
هل مفهومى الناسوت هو الابن؟ و اللاهوت الغير مادى كما قلت هو( الاب)؟ 






			و في العهد الجديد يصرح الانجيل بتجسد اللة و باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت و باحلال الروح القدس ( اللة ) في احشاء مريم و تجسد الكلمة الازلية منهامعذرة لو فى فهمى شئ خطا صحح لى.
المقصود ان اللاهوت اتحد مع الناسوت ( الاب مع الابن)و باحلال الروح القدس فى احشاء مريم... ماذا حدث ؟ هل  و تجسد الكلمة الازلية منها نتيجة هذا الاتحاد ؟ام تقصد ان (تجسيد الكلمة الازلية منها) هذا ما صرح بة الانجيل؟  





			اما كون انك تستشهد بهذا المقطع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ياخى انا لم استشهد انا نسأل اريد افهمة....
استكمل باقى كلامك بعد ان افهم السابق لانة ممكن افهم الباقى من شرحك لى 
 ولك منى جزيل الشكر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *انا اللذي قلت ذلك استاذي روك
> لان الاخ بيتكلم و يقول حاشا ان اللة يكون  لة شكل
> و نحن لا نؤمن بان اللة لة شكل او مجسم بل الاسلام
> وهذا خارج موضوعنا طبعا ولكن لا تقول شىء و تفتري علي و انت نفسك
> ...



ياسيدى انت مصمم تجيب سيرة الاسلام فى الموضوع الم تقرأكلام الاج ماى روك .
وبعدين انت ماتعرفش حاجة عن الاسلام لكى تقول كدة .اسأل اولا وافهم وبعدين قرر
ممكن تعمل موضوع جديد عن المقارنة بين الله فى المسيحية و السلام.ويكون الموضوع مفتوح ويكون الغرض منة التوضيح وليس اتهامات بدون وجة حق. 
ولو سمحت نعتبر هذة رسالة عابرة لكى نكمل موضوعنا
ولك تحياتى.


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

ىء 





ابو زياد قال:


> اشكرك على شرحك .ولو سمحت لى ان ارد عليك بما احاول ان استوعبة من كلامك لان الموضوع صعب و محتاج منك طول بال شوية .واذا انا اخطأت فعليك ان تصحح انت لى. لانى فعلا انا نفسى افهم .
> 
> فهل تأذن لى ان افهم كلامك واحدة واحدة ؟
> 
> ...


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*اما كون انك تستشهد بهذا المقطع .... فنحن نؤمن تماما 






			باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت اتحادا بلا امتزاج او طغيان طبيعة من الطبيعتين على اخرى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذن نحن هنا بصدد اتحاد بين شيئين متساويين تماما.
هل كلامى صحيح؟ ولو سمحت صحح لى لو غلط.





فاللة لم يتحول الى بشر قط و البشر لم يتحول الى الة او لاهوت قط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا الاتحاد معلن عنة كثيرا من قبل المسيح عندما صرح انة الابن الواحد مع الاب و عندما صرح بانة الالة الحي المتجسد ا*[/COLOR]
احسنت فيما قلت ان الله لم يتحول الى بشر قط . 
وبعدها ان المسيح اعلن عن هذا الاتحاد وانة الاله الحى المتجسد 
بعد اذنك لى سؤالين : 1- ما المقصود بالمتجسد؟
                               2-اين اعلن المسيح عن هذا الاتحاد؟ ممكن النص مع الشاهد



*



			فهذا الاتحاد معلن عنة و نؤمن بة .... اما كيفية الاتحاد نفسة فلا احد منا يدرك لاهوت اللة كامل .... و لا احد منا يقر بان لاهوت اللة شيئا ماديا بتاتا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

اذا كان المقصود ب لاهوت الله هو كينونة الله وشكلة فأنا معك مائة بالمائة 
ولكن انت تقول عن الاتحاد نفسة تؤمن بة ,, (فمن المفرود ان هناك كينونة وشكل الله وهذا مفهوم انة لا احد يستطيع ان يدركة) ,,, وان هناك اتحاد تؤمن بة ولكن كيفية الاتحادنفسة.............. 
ممكن التوضيح ؟




			و اذا اقرينا بان لاهوت اللة شيئا ماديا فبذلك نحن هراطقة و حيدنا عن الايمان المسيحي القويم .... فلاهوت اللة نفسة ليس شيئا ماديا لكي تدركة تماما و مما يتكون ]
لانك اذا اردت ان تعرف اتحاد مادتين ستعرفة حتما لانهما مادتين كل منهما لة طبيعة المادة و كل منهما شيئا ماديا 
ما لاهوت اللة نفسة فليس بالشىء المادي ولا بالشىء المرئي او اللذي تستطيع ان تلمسة او تراة او تدرس تكوينة نفسة لانة بكل بساطة ليس بالمادة بل انة فوق المادة
فعملية اتحاد المادة بالشىء الغير مادي اللاهوتي فوق  العقل لاننا لا ندرك ولا نستطيع رؤية او تحديد حيز اللاهوت لانة غير مادي و غير بشري و غير ارضي وليس لة حيز اصلا Bالاهوت شيئا ماديا تستطيع ان تعرفة تماما و مما يتكون]حتى كلمة مما يتكون دي غير مطابقة للاهوت لان كلمة ممكا يتكون تستخدم للمادة التي تتكون من ذرات و عناصر اصغر]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ممكن توضحلى ما هو المقصود هنا بالمادة التى تتحد مع الشئ الغير مادى اللاهوتى؟


انا اسف لو فى اسألتى شئ ضايقك ولكن انا قلت لك لو سمحت طول بالك معايا
ولك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Basilius (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> اذن نحن هنا بصدد اتحاد بين شيئين متساويين تماما.
> هل كلامى صحيح؟ ولو سمحت صحح لى لو غلط.


 
*ماذا تقصد ؟؟؟*
*هل تقول بان الناسوت مساوي للاهوت ؟؟؟*
*الابن هو المساوي للاب في الجوهر و ليس الناسوت مساوي للاهوت *
*فالناسوت طبيعة و اللاهوت طبيعة اخرى *






> بعد اذنك لى سؤالين : 1- ما المقصود بالمتجسد؟


 
*اللذي ظهر في الجسد *
*اللذي تجسد في شخص المسيح *


> 2-اين اعلن المسيح عن هذا الاتحاد؟ ممكن النص مع الشاهد


*اعلن المسيح كثيرا بانة الابن الواحد مع الاب و انة هو اللة ذاتة *

*" أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10) *

*أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ، *
*" أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي" (يو7/29) .*
*" صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/11) .*

*اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، *

*" وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. " (يو3/13) .*

*وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. "*

*وهذا على سبيل المثال فقط ... و هناك اشياء كثيرة لها معاني في اللغة اليونانية مثلέγώ ειμί *

*وهذا دليل على وحدانية الجوهر الالهي و ان الابن من نفس جوهر الاب *
*وان المسيح نفسة هو اللة في الجوهر و الابن في الاقنوم *
*و يا عزيزي الاتحاد واضح جدا حتى من بشارة السيدة العذراء عندما قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليكي و قوة العلي تظللك *
*" اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، *
*فالمسيح هو الابن المتجسد و لو في هذا الاتحاد امتزجت الطبيعتين و اصبح الاهوت ناسوت بشري فلن يقول المسيح مثل هذا الكلام و اللذي يثبت انة و هو في الجسد لم تطغى و لم تمتزج طبيعة على اخرى *
*فهذا الاتحاد كان معلن انة بلا امتزاج عن طريق توضيح المسيح كثيرا انة وحتى و هو في الجسد الا انة مازال الابن الواحد مع الاب في الجوهر الالهي و اللاهوت فاعلن ان هذا الاتحاد ليس بامتزاج او تحول و بجانب قول المسيح كثيرا بانة الابن الواحد مع الاب فكان انسانا عاديا يجوع و يعطش و ياكل *
*و اعلن ايضا انة الابن في لاهوتة .... فالبلتالي اعلن عن هذا الاتحاد بانة بلا امتزاج *
*ولو كان تحول او امتزاج لكان المسيح لم يعلن عن انة الابن الواحد مع الاب و هو في الجسد *
*فحياة المسيح و كلامة وهو في الجسد تدل دلالة واضحة على ان اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت كان بلا امتزاج ... لانة و هو في الجسد كان لاهوتة هو الابن او الكلمة و مازال وهو في الجسد لاهوتيا هو اقنوم الابن *


[





> اذا كان المقصود ب لاهوت الله هو كينونة الله وشكلة فأنا معك مائة بالمائة


*يا عزيزي *
*اقرا بتمعن اكثر *
*قلت لك ان اللة ليس لة شكل محدد لانة ليس بالمادة* 




> ممكن توضحلى ما هو المقصود هنا بالمادة التى تتحد مع الشئ الغير مادى اللاهوتى؟


*الناسوت و اللاهوت *



> انا اسف لو فى اسألتى شئ ضايقك ولكن انا قلت لك لو سمحت طول بالك معايا
> ولك جزيل الشكر


*مادام حضرتك انسان محترم و مؤدب *
*فاهلا و مرحبا بك في اي وقت *

*وياريت بجانب كلامنا اللذي تقرا ... ياريت تقرا الكتب عن المسيحية من مصادرها المسيحية و شرحها للثالوث و التجسد .... فانا مهما كنت مجرد انسان ضعيف و لست بالعالم ... ولكني مؤمن*


----------



## ابو زياد (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

لك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك معى


يا عزيزي 
اقرا بتمعن اكثر 


انا قلت لك طول بالك معايا 
حقيقى الموضوع بالنسبة لى صعب جدا 
و صدقنى اذا قلت لك انى صدعت جدا واستأذنك نكمل بكرة
 ولك شكرى و تحياتى و اشكرك على تواضعك


----------



## ابو زياد (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
عزيزى الاخ افادا اسف على تأخيرى , كان عندى شغل كتير,
استكمالا لكلامنا بس ياريت تقرأ كلامى للاخر وتحاول ان تستوعبة كما حاولت ان استوعب كلامك.

انت تقول


> فاللة لم يتحول الى بشر قط و البشر لم يتحول الى الة او لاهوت قط هذا الاتحاد معلن عنة كثيرا من قبل المسيح عندما صرح انة الابن الواحد مع الاب و عندما صرح بانة الالة الحي المتجسد


 

وسألتك ما المقصود بالمتجسد كان جوابك 


> اللذي ظهر في الجسد
> اللذي تجسد في شخص المسيح


و قلت ايضا


> فبكل بساطة اللامحدودية الالهية الغير مدركة و الغير محدودة تستطيع ان تحل في المادة المحدودة و المدركة وفي نفس الوقت لا تفقد لا محدوديتها ولا تتاثر بالمادة لانها بكل بساطة هي التي خلقت المادة


اذن فخلاصة كلامك السابق ان المسيح هو الله الذى  ظهر فى الجسد (و لم يتحول الى بشر) عن طريق ان اللامحدودية اللاهية حلت فى المادة المحدودة.

اذن نحن هنا امام المعضلة الرئيسية فى الموضوع و هى ان اللامحدودية تحل  فى المحدودية .
وهذا هو الذى يفوق العقل و يفوق الفهم لانة طبقا لمفهوم العقل البشرى انة لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال ان اللامحدود يحل فى المحدود. ولكن حضرتك بررت ذلك بقولك  لانها بكل بساطة هي التي خلقت المادة.
نعم يا أخي ان الله هو الذى خلق المادة وكذلك خلق العقل وهو اعلم بما يستطيع العقل ان يستوعب و لما كان الله يخاطب عقل الانسان و الذى منة يستمد الايمان فكان لابد ان يوضح الله لنا بالدلائل و بما يستطيع العقل ان يدركة وجود الله وبالتالى الايمان بة .
لكن ان يوضح الله لنا ان ندركة بطريقة تفوق العقل وتفوق استيعابة فهذا من المحال.

ان العقل البشرى يستطيع الاستدلال على وجود الله و على قدرة الله اللامحدودة  لانة بكلمة كن فيكون قادر على كل شئ  و يستطيع ان يستوعب ذلك العقل البشرى 
فبالرغم من استيعاب العقل البشرى لهذة القدرة لله عز وجل هناك اشياء لا يستطيع ان يستوعبها او يتصورها مثال ذلك ان الله يخلق اله اخر او يخلق شريك له فى الملك 
لان هذا منافى للعقل و للعقيدة السوية 
كذلك ان الله يتجسد و يظهر فى الجسد و يقال ناسوت و يقال لاهوت و يتعرض لما يتعرض له الانسان وخاصة حسب زعمكم بانة اهان و ضرب وصلب ... هذا هو ما يفوق العقل و دليل ذلك ما  قالة القديس كيرلس و غيرة من القديسيين السابقين والتاليين لة 
واذا كان استشهادك بالاعداد التى تفضلت و استشهدت بها . اعتقد ان هناك تحميل للمعنى لهذة الاعداد فوق اللازم ( انا لا افسر الاعداد ولكن اتبع الاسلوب الذى يتماشى مع العقل و يستوعبة) 
و اكبر دليل على تحميل المعنى فوق ماتحملة  الكلمات نفسها . عندما سألتك عن ما المقصود  ب "قال الرب لربى"
هذا اللفظ  "قال الرب لربى" لايستطيع ان يستوعة عقل الا اذا كان هناك الاهين
وكان جوابك انها دلالة على ... 
انا اريد ان اعرف مقصود الكلام وليس الدلالة . من هو الرب القائل و من هو الرب المستمع؟؟؟؟ 
الا تلاحظ ان هناك تحميل لهذة الكلمات معنى يفوق الفهم فلماذا لا نستخدم الكلمات  كما جاءت فى المزمور  طبقا للترجمة الكاثوليكية و كذلك الترجمة المشتركة 
   110مزمورٌ لِداوُدَ: قالَ الرّبُّ لسيِّدي الملِكِ: ((إجلسْ عَنْ يَميني حتى أجعَلَ أعداءَكَ مَوطِئًا لِقدَمَيكَ)). 
   لِد ا ود. مزمور. قالَ الرَّبُّ لِسَيِّدي: (( اِجلِسْ عن يَميني حتَّى أَجعَلَ أَعداءَكَ مَوطِئًا لِقَدَمَيكَ ))

وكذلك على سبيل المثال اذا اخذت العدد حزقيال 1/3        "  3صَارَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى حِزْقِيَالَ الْكَـاهِنِ ابْنِ بُوزِي فِي أَرْضِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ عِنْدَ نَهْرِ خَابُورَ. وَكَـانَتْ عَلَيْهِ هُنَاكَ يَدُ الرَّبِّ. ..............
و حزقيال 2/9      9فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِيَدٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ إِلَيَّ, وَإِذَا بِدَرْجِ سِفْرٍ فِيهَا
             3/14          14فَحَمَلَنِي الرُّوحُ وَأَخَذَنِي, فَذَهَبْتُ مُرّاً فِي حَرَارَةِ رُوحِي, وَيَدُ الرَّبِّ كَـانَتْ شَدِيدَةً عَلَيَّ  
وكذلك حزقيال 20/5-23 
هل لى ان اقول ان للرب يد و من ثم يكون لة ارجل ,, كما اتهمت الاسلام انة يعتبر لله يد و ارجل ,,, لا ياسيدى حاشى لله ان يكو كذلك لانة كما جاء فى سورة الشورى 42-11  "ليس كمثلة شئ" 
انا فقط انوة عن شىء لا اكثر ولا اقل 


و اذا تطرقنا للاعداد التى تفضلت و سردها وعلى سبيل المثال العدد الاول" أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " (يو14/10)
الم يقول المسيح للمؤمنين بحسب يو 14 : 20 " في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني أنا في أبي وأنتم في وأنا فيكم  
أهذا ايضا دلالة على الاتحاد والحلول ؟ اذا كان كذلك لأصبح جميع الحواريين والمؤمنين مثل المسيح سواء بسواء

ياعزيزى  للاسف لم تستطيع ولن تستطيع ان تقنعنى بالثلوث لانه مبنى على احلال اللامحدود بالمحدود و هذا الذى باعترافك و القديسيين مثل القديس كيرلس يفوق الفهم ,,, هذا ونحن نتكلم على اتحاد طبيعتين فقط ( الاب و الابن ) فما بالك عندما نضيف لهم الثالث وهو الروح القدس ....
ومن هنا اسمح لى ان اقول لك ان اختم كلامى ( وانا اسف اذا طولت عليك) بما يستوعبة العقل ويسكن لة القلب,
 يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ
عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ
اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ
وَرُسُلِهِ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ انتَهُواْ خَيْرًا لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ
وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات
وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً {171} لَّن يَسْتَنكِفَ
الْمَسِيحُ أَن يَكُونَ عَبْداً لِّلّهِ وَلاَ الْمَلآئِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ
وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُمْ
إِلَيهِ جَمِيعًا {172} فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ
فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزيدُهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ
اسْتَنكَفُواْ وَاسْتَكْبَرُواْ فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلُيمًا وَلاَ
يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلاَ نَصِيرًا {173}  
و سورة المائدة ايضا:
                                  لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ
ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ
أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي
الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاء وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ {17}
وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاء اللّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ
فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُم بِذُنُوبِكُم بَلْ أَنتُم بَشَرٌ مِّمَّنْ خَلَقَ يَغْفِرُ لِمَن
يَشَاء وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاء وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ
وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ {18} 

عزيزى افادا لقد استفدت منك كثير فى توضيح بعض الاشياء و اشكرك على ذلك لانى فعلا انا كنت عايز افهم ولكن هذا ماسبق ماتوصلت الية 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Basilius (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> اذن فخلاصة كلامك السابق ان المسيح هو الله الذى ظهر فى الجسد (و لم يتحول الى بشر) عن طريق ان اللامحدودية اللاهية حلت فى المادة المحدودة.
> 
> اذن نحن هنا امام المعضلة الرئيسية فى الموضوع و هى ان اللامحدودية تحل فى المحدودية .
> وهذا هو الذى يفوق العقل و يفوق الفهم لانة طبقا لمفهوم العقل البشرى انة لا يمكن باى حال من الاحوال ان اللامحدود يحل فى المحدود. ولكن حضرتك بررت ذلك بقولك لانها بكل بساطة هي التي خلقت المادة.
> ...


*لماذا هذا الاسلوب ؟
ما اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين هذا ؟؟؟


ما تقول علية معضلة هل لا يؤمن بة الاسلام و انت مسلم و تاتي لتنتقضني في هذا الشان .... ام انك داخل للمجادلة بدون فهم و تنصل 
اذا كنت تقول على انكون  الامحدودية تحل في المحدود هذا معضلة ولا يقبلها عقل 
فاذن وعلى كلامك فاللة غير موجود ولا يملىء الكون .... لان الكون مهما كان محدود 
و اللة غير موجود لانة بالرغم من ان اللة لا محدود فوجودة يستلزم انة يكون في المكان المحدود او غير المحدود دة على رايك انت لان من رايك انة اذا وجدت اللامحدودية في مكان محدود فهذا معضلة 
   اذن فقولي كيف يوجد اللة ؟؟؟؟ هل في السماء ؟؟؟ السماء مكان محدود اذن فهناك معضلة تبعا لرايك ... هل في الارض  
؟؟؟ اذن فهناك معضلة لانة كيف يوجد اللة اللامحدود في الارض المحدود ؟؟؟ هل سيوجد في الجنة ؟؟؟ الجنة مكان محدود اذن فهناك معضلة .... هل في كل مكان ؟؟؟؟ كيف و المكان محدود فوجود اللامحدود في المكان المحدود معضلة بالنسبة اليك 
اذن فقولي .... كيف تؤمن اسلاميا ان اللة موجود ؟
كيف تؤمن اسلاميا ان اللة سيكون موجود في الجنة و الجنة مكان محدود ؟
كيف تؤمن اسلاميا ان اللة يجلس على العرش و العرش محدود ؟
كيف تؤمن اسلاميا ان اللة في السماء و السماء مكان محدود ؟
كيف تؤمن اسلاميا بان اللة موجود في كل مكان ولا يوجد مكان واحد الا و محدود ؟ 
كيف تؤمن اسلاميا ان اللة يبقف امامة كل الناس في يوم الحساب ؟؟؟ كيف يكون اللة الا محدود في مكان محدود ؟
كيف تؤمن  اسلاميا بان اللة ينزل الى السموات السفلى او ما شابة ذلك في ساعة من الليل ؟؟ كيف يوجد اللة في السماء المحدودة ؟؟ معضلة كما تقول سيادتك 
كيف يوجد اللة الامحدود في الكون المحدود ؟؟ كما تقول سيادتك مانة معضلة ان يحل اللامحدود في المحدود ؟ 
كيف راى محمد اللة في السماء؟؟ هل اللة الغير محدود لة هيئة ؟؟؟ واذا كان لة هيئة او تجسد لمحمد ؟؟؟ فكيف يحل اللامحدود في المحدود ؟ 

يا حبيبي 
طريقتك هذة تؤخذ بها اذا كنا نتكلم عن شىء كبير مادي لا يمكن ان يوجد في حيز اصغر منة مادي ايضا 
اما اللو نفسة فغير مادي يا حبيبي و لا يرى ابدا ما راينا هو تجسد الكلمة في شخص المسيح 
لان اللة ليس بالشىء المحدود المحدد المقيد بالمكان او الزمان لكي يكون شكلا او هيئة محددة تراها كما سترى الة الاسلام في الجنة 
انا قلت ان اللة لا محدود يعني لا يتحدد بمكان يعني يوجد في كل الاماكن و بكامل لاهوتة 
فالمادة لا يمكن ان توجد في جميع الاماكن في ان واحد بذاتها ... فيجب ان تقسم 
اما اللة فيمكن ان يوجد في كطل الاماكن و بكامل ذاتة فهو لا محدود و غير مجزا 
و اللامحدود لة القدرة ان يوجد في المكان المحدود بكامل ذاتة و في نفس الوقت في مكان اخر محدود بكامل ذاتة اييضا 
وبلاش اقتطاع و كلام ميتور و قراءة سطحية يا سيد *



> فبالرغم من استيعاب العقل البشرى لهذة القدرة لله عز وجل هناك اشياء لا يستطيع ان يستوعبها او يتصورها مثال ذلك ان الله يخلق اله اخر او يخلق شريك له فى الملك
> لان هذا منافى للعقل و للعقيدة السوية


*اللة لم يخلق الة اخر *


> لان هذا منافى للعقل و للعقيدة السوية
> كذلك ان الله يتجسد و يظهر فى الجسد و يقال ناسوت و يقال لاهوت و يتعرض لما يتعرض له الانسان وخاصة حسب زعمكم بانة اهان و ضرب وصلب ... هذا هو ما يفوق العقل و دليل ذلك ما قالة القديس كيرلس و غيرة من القديسيين السابقين والتاليين لة


*هل تقول ان التجسد منافي للعقل ؟ 
يعني هل تقول ان ظهور اللة في جسد و في نفس الوقت وجودة في كل الاماكن منافي للعقل ؟؟؟
طيب اذن انت تقول ان التجسد منافي للعقل 
اوكي ((( جميل اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين دة )))
اذن كيف كلم اللة موسي في الجبل و تجلى لة ؟؟؟؟
كيف تكلم اللة لموسي من الشجرة ؟؟
ماهي ماهية الالة اللذي ستراة في الجنة تحديدا ؟؟؟؟ بما انك لا تؤمن بالتجسد و تقول ان اللة لا يتجسد فهل عندما يكشف اللة للمؤمنين عن ساقية يوم القيامة هل هذا ساقة نفسة ؟؟؟ بما انك تقول ان اللة لا يتجسد ؟؟؟ وهل لو كانت ساقة نفسة اذن الهك محدود و عبارة عن جسم مجسم محدود لة شكل ولا يتصف باللامحدودية ولا يكون الها 
ماهي ماهية الالة اللذي يضحك و لة لهو و اضراس ؟؟؟؟ بما انك لا تؤمن بالتجسد فهذا لالة الاسلام نفسة اذن فهو ليس بالة 
اذا كنت سترى اللة و اذا كان محمد راى اللة فهل ما راة كان ذات اللة نفسة ام ان اللة تجسد او ظهر لة في هيئة ؟؟؟ ام ان اللة نفسة لة هيئة محدودة بحيث ان يراها الانسان 
ان كان هكذا فياريت ما تتكلمش خالص لان الهك نفسة لة ذات بشكل محدود 
و اما اذا راة في هيئة او شكل شاب او انسان لة ساق و ارجل وز اعين و اضراس فهل هذا ذات اللة نفسة ؟؟؟ بما انك تقول ان التجسد منافي للعقل 
و اذا لم يكن هذا ظهورا في هيئو جسد كما تقول سيادتك ان التجسد منافي للعقل فاذن هذا الجسد او الجسم المجسم لالة الاسلام ذاتة فاذن المسيحية هي الطريق الصحيح لانها تقول ان اللة لا يرى و غير محدد
يا اخي بلاش اسلوب النقض الهدام دة و انت نفسك لا تبحث في دينك عن هذا الاجزاء و تاتي لتنقضنا و لكن تاتي بنتائج عكسية ليست في صالحك *


> انا اريد ان اعرف مقصود الكلام وليس الدلالة . من هو الرب القائل و من هو الرب المستمع؟؟؟؟
> الا تلاحظ ان هناك تحميل لهذة الكلمات معنى يفوق الفهم فلماذا لا نستخدم الكلمات كما جاءت فى المزمور طبقا للترجمة الكاثوليكية و كذلك الترجمة المشتركة
> 110مزمورٌ لِداوُدَ: قالَ الرّبُّ لسيِّدي الملِكِ: ((إجلسْ عَنْ يَميني حتى أجعَلَ أعداءَكَ مَوطِئًا لِقدَمَيكَ)).
> لِد ا ود. مزمور. قالَ الرَّبُّ لِسَيِّدي: (( اِجلِسْ عن يَميني حتَّى أَجعَلَ أَعداءَكَ مَوطِئًا لِقَدَمَيكَ ))



*يا حبيبي انا قلتلك ان هذا دلالة على التمايز الاقنومي وان الابن اللذي تجسد من نسل داوود هو الة داوود كما ان الاب هو الهة 
اما اجلس عن يميني فهذا تعبير مجازيا ليدل على ان كرامة الابن هي نفسها كرامة الاب لانهم هم الاثنان واحد جوهريا و هنا يتكلم عن التمايز الاقنومي 
فالابن الكلمة الاقنوم هو اللة نفسة و الاب الازلية و الوجود هو اللة نفسةجوهريا متمايزين اقنوميا و الابن رب و الاب هو نفس الرب في الجوهر فالاقنوم هو اللة ... فالابن رب و الاب رب وهم رب واحد متمايز اقنوميا 
وداوود كان يؤمن بالة واحد كما يقول الكتاب " اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد "
و يالتالي فان قول دااود هذا هو تنبا عن تجسد الكلمة الازلية الابن في شخص المسيح 
و الاقنوم هو اللة فالاب هو اللة و الابن هو اللة و الروح القدس هو اللة 
وهنا يتكلم داوود ايضا و يتنبا عن التمايز الاقنومي بين الاقانيم 
وهنا اوضح المسيح ان داوود تنبا عنة وقا لالمسيح   مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟، قَالُوا لَهُ: ابْنُ دَاوُدَ. قَالَ لَهُمْ: فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبّاً قَائِلاً: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟ فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟ . فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً. " ( مت22/42-46 ). 
وهنا يؤكد المسيح انة ابن داوود بالنسل بانة تجسد من نسلة وفي نفس الوقت رب داوود الابن الكلمة المتجسد اللذي هو اللة في الجوهر ... فالاقانيم واحد في جوهرها في تمايز اقنومي و هذا ما قصدة داوود *


> وكذلك على سبيل المثال اذا اخذت العدد حزقيال 1/3 " 3صَارَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى حِزْقِيَالَ الْكَـاهِنِ ابْنِ بُوزِي فِي أَرْضِ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ عِنْدَ نَهْرِ خَابُورَ. وَكَـانَتْ عَلَيْهِ هُنَاكَ يَدُ الرَّبِّ. ..............
> و حزقيال 2/9 9فَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا بِيَدٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ إِلَيَّ, وَإِذَا بِدَرْجِ سِفْرٍ فِيهَا
> 3/14 14فَحَمَلَنِي الرُّوحُ وَأَخَذَنِي, فَذَهَبْتُ مُرّاً فِي حَرَارَةِ رُوحِي, وَيَدُ الرَّبِّ كَـانَتْ شَدِيدَةً عَلَيَّ


*وهل نحن من قلنا ان اللة لا يقدر ان يتجسد او يظهر في صورة ؟؟؟؟؟
الكتاب يعلمنا ان اللة قادر على كل شىء و قادر على الظهور باي شكل 
وانة روح غير محدودة كما يقول الكتاب " اللة روح " 
وانة ليس ببشرا " ليس الرب ببشر " *


> هذا ونحن نتكلم على اتحاد طبيعتين فقط ( الاب و الابن ) فما بالك عندما نضيف لهم الثالث وهو الروح القدس ....


*يا عزيزي انت تثبت الان و بكل وضوح انك لم تقرا اي رد من ردودي 
انت كنت تظن ان الابن هو الناسوت و الاب هو اللاهوت 
و اجبتك اكثر من مرة و موجودة في المداخلات السابقة و قلت لك اعتقادك خاطىء و شرحتلك 
تاتي بعد كل هذا لتؤكد انك لم تقرا بتاتا ردودي 
اقرا ستجد الاجابة في المداخلة السابقة و اللي قبلها قلت لك ان اعتقاد ان الابن هو الناسوت و الاب هو اللاهوت اعتقاد خاطىء فالابن و الاب و الروح القدس لاهوت واحد وليس ناسوت *


----------



## الباحث (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *و الاقنوم هو اللة فالاب هو اللة و الابن هو اللة و الروح القدس هو اللة *


 
عزيزى AVADA CADAVRA

*بناءا على كلامك *

*هل يمكن أن نلقب المسيح بالآب أو نلقب الروح القدس بالإبن أو نلقب الآب بالروح القدس ؟*

*أنتظر ردك ولك تحياتى*


----------



## Basilius (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



الباحث قال:


> عزيزى AVADA CADAVRA
> 
> *بناءا على كلامك *
> 
> ...



*كالعادة و باستمرار
يدخل المسلم في اخر الحديث و يتجاهل  كل ما ورد في الموضوع 
يا حبيبي سؤالك دة ينم عن انك لم تقرا اصلا الموضوع 
هل تقصد الاقنوم ام الجوهر ؟*


----------



## الباحث (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *كالعادة و باستمرار*
> *يدخل المسلم في اخر الحديث و يتجاهل كل ما ورد في الموضوع *
> *يا حبيبي سؤالك دة ينم عن انك لم تقرا اصلا الموضوع *
> *هل تقصد الاقنوم ام الجوهر ؟*


 
*أعتذر إن كنت قد سبب لك ضيقا ,*

*ما أريده هو إجابه مختصره جداااا , وإن كان الرد طويلا فأرجو أن تدلنى على رقم المداخله التى بها رد على سؤالى ولك جزيل الشكر .*

*وهل الأمر سيختلف فى الأقنوم عن الجوهر؟ أرجو التوضيح *


*أشكرك مره أخرى*


----------



## Basilius (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*لا ولايهمك عزيزي 
يا عزيزي 
الجوهر واحد و هو اللة الواحد المثلث الاقانيم 
اما الاقنوم فهو واحد في الجوهر مع الاقانيم اي هو اللة نفسة في جوهرة 
ولكن متمايز اقنوميا 
يعني الاقنوم هو الصفة الثبوتية او الذاتية او الوجودية للالة الواحد 
وهم ثلاثة اقانيم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس 
وبمعنى مبسط ايضا الاقنوم هو كل صفة وجودة او ثبوتية الهية متميزة غير مستقلة 
يعني الاقنيم واحدة مع بضها في الجوهر و هو اللة 
ولكن الاقنوم متميز عن الاخر و غير منفصل عن الاخر في وحدانية جامعة 
فالاب الاقنوم ببساطة يرمز الى الوجود الالهي او الذات الالهية ( اللة موجود ) وجودة يعني الذات و العظمة و معرفة انة موجود ---- وذات الله او وجودة تعني اللة نفسة ( الجوهر ) 
الابن الاقنوم ببساطة شديدة هو الحكمة الالهية او النطق الالهي او الاعلان الالهي او العقل الناطق  فاللة موجود بذاتة ناطق بكلمتة اللذي عرفة البشر بها 
الروح القدس هي روح اللة الحي فاللة حي بروحة 
فاللة موجود بذاتة ناطق بكلمتة و حكمتة الموجودة منذ الازل بازلية وجودة وحي بروحة الغير محدودو 
وهذة الصفات الاقنومية و كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فذات اللة هي اللة نفسة و كلمة و عقل اللة هي اللة نفسة و روح اللة هي اللة نفسة ولكن الذات ليست الحكمة ليست الروح فهنا التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية 
ولا نقول بانها ثلاثة لانهم واحد جوهريا 
فاللة فوق العدد بمعنى اننا نستطيع ان نعد المعدود المادي المختلف عن الاخر 
لكن الاقانيم واحدة في الجوهر وهو اللة ولكن متمايزة كاقانيم مثلما قلت الذات ليست الحكمة و النطق المولود من الذات و ليست الروح ولكن الروح و الذات او الوجود و الكلمة هي اللة  وهذة هي الصفات الوجودة للة 
ويجب ان لا نقيس الذات او الكلمة او الروح الالهية او نفكر بها كمثل ذات و روح الانسان فالانسان مادة اما اللة فليس بمادة ولا يمنع كون اللة انة ليس بمادة انة لة ذات ووجود ... فاللة موجود وليس فكرة ولا اعتقاد بل لة وجود و يرمز لهذا الوجود بالاب 
وكل هذا اعلان بسيط محدد من اللة عن نفسة للبشر 
مع 
و لهذة الاقانيم ايضا دلالة كما قال اللة خلقنا الانسان على صورتنا فالانسان موجود بذاتة و ناطق بالحكمة او العقل (المحدود طبعا ) و حي بروحة ( المحدودة طبعا ) 
وليس تعني ان اللة لة يد او ارجل او جسد مثل الانسان 
ويوجد في الاسلام ايضا خلقنا الانسان على صورة الرحمن ولكن لا اعتقد انهم بفسروها على صورة الذات و العقل و الروح  
معلش انا يمكن تكون معلوماتي مش قد كدة 
انا اتكلمت على قدي 
واتمنى لك بحث مثمر *


----------



## ابو زياد (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> لماذا هذا الاسلوب ؟
> ما اسلوب الكيل بمكيالين هذا ؟؟؟



يا عزيزى ليس هناك مكيالين ولا حاجة ,ولكن انت لم تتمعن فى كلامى 
الفكرة ببساطة انة هناك نقطتين ,
 الاولى: نحن متفقين عليها تماما وهى وجود الله المنزة عن اى شئ وبالنسبة للاسلام الذى انت مصمم تدخلة فى الموضوع انا بردة كتبت لك   كما جاء فى سورة الشورى 42-11 "ليس كمثلة شئ" واحب ان اعطيك فكرة بسيطة و مختصرة علشان دة مش موضوعنا ان الله سبحانة وتعالى حينما يخاطب البشر لابد ان يحدثهم بلغة يستطيع العقل البشرى ان يستوعبةو يفهمها ,كمثال: ان  البشر لايعرفون معنى الاخذ و العطاء الا عن طريق اليد و المشى الا عن طريق الرجل و السمع و البصر كذلك ,,, فمعنى ان يقول الله انة سميع و بصير , هل معنى ذلك ان لله اذن يسمع بها و عين يرى بها كالانسان  حاشى لله ولكنها كلها تعبيرات مجازية و توضيحية لكى يتمكن العقل البشرى ان يستوعبها.
ولك ان تعرف ان الانسان بطبيعتة الحالية لن يستطيع ان يرى الله و لا حتى يسمع الله مباشرة وسوف نبعث على غير هيئتنا هذة اى بطبيعة اخرى الله اعلم بها لكى نتمكن من الوقوف امامة يوم الحساب و نتمكن ان نراة ونسمعة


> اذن كيف كلم اللة موسي في الجبل و تجلى لة ؟؟؟؟



فهذة يطول شرحها ولكن لتعلم  هذة الاساليب التى يكلم بها الله عبادة  

وَمَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا وَحْيًا أَوْ مِن وَرَاء حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولًا فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَاء إِنَّهُ عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ . وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلَا الْإِيمَانُ وَلَكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُورًا نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ نَّشَاء مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ ) ( الشورى 51 ـ
وكذلك
 يقول تعالى : ( إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإْسْحَقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا. وَرُسُلاً قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلاً لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا ) ( النساء 163 ـ )
وباختصار شديد ان الله ذكر انة كلم موسى ولكن لم يذكر كيفية الحوار او كيف كلم الله موسى  وهذا لن يكون دليل ابدا على تجسيد الله سبحانة وتعالى عما يصفون 
ولك ان تعرف ايضا ياعزيزى ان موسى لم يرى الله ولكن اقرأ ما جاء و هذة ايضا شرحها يطول

"{وَلَمَّا جَاء مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَن تَرَانِي وَلَـكِنِ انظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكّاً وَخَرَّ موسَى صَعِقاً فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سبحنك تبت إليك وأنا أول المؤمنين "الأعراف آية 143

ولكن بردة باختصلر شديد كان ذلك على وجه الاعتذار لقومه ليريهم الله آية من آياته فيئسوا من رؤية الله
اما باقى الكيفيات التى سالت عليها يكفيك ان تعلم اننا نحن المسلمون نؤمن بالله الواحد الذى لا مكان لة ولا زمان لة فهو الاول و هو الاخر ليس قبلة شئ ولا بعدة شئ  و ليس كمثلة شئ ,, وكلمة شئ جاءت نكرة غير معرفة لكى تكون مطلقة 
وكفانا حديثا عن الاسلام واذا كنت تريد معرغة ما سبق بالشرح المفصل انا تحت امرك على قدر استطاعتى احاول اشرح لك لانى فعلا لست بعالم ولكن بحاول افهم.

الثانية: وهذة النقطة نحن مختلفين فيها كل الاختلاف و هى تجسيد الله او بمعنى اخر ان الله يظهر فى الجسد وكان كلامى الذى كنت استفسر عنة وهو كلام القديس كيرلس و الذى انت ايدتة بشرح ان هناك اتحاد بين اللاهوت و الناسوت  وهذا كان كلامك فى المداخلة رقم 





> 109 و في العهد الجديد يصرح الانجيل بتجسد اللة و باتحاد اللاهوت مع الناسوت و باحلال الروح القدس ( اللة ) في احشاء مريم و تجسد الكلمة الازلية منها


وقلت ايضا 


> اما كيفية الاتحاد نفسة فلا احد منا يدرك لاهوت اللة كامل


 وبناء على كلام القديس كيرلس انة قال 
.. هذا الاتحاد الذى يفوق الفهم والوصف كون لنا من الاهوت و الناسوت ربا واحدا

فاذا حضرتك نظرت للنقطة المتفقين عليها و هذة النقطة المختلفين فيها تجد ان الاصل فى الاختلاف هو الاتحاد الذى كون ربا واحدا .
وبما  ان كيفية هذا الاتحاد تفوق الفهم وتفوق العقل فعليك ان تقرا كلامى جيدا عندما قلت لك ان هناك تحميل للمعنى فوق اللازم بما يتنافى مع  العقيدة السوية و يتماشى مع العقل و جبت لك مثال ما جاء فى   يو 14 : 20 " في ذلك اليوم تعلمون أني أنا في أبي وأنتم في وأنا فيكم
 وسألتك  
أهذا ايضا دلالة على الاتحاد والحلول ؟ اذا كان كذلك لأصبح جميع الحواريين والمؤمنين مثل المسيح سواء بسواء

ولى ياخى العزيز ان اقول لك ان ما جاء فى الاعداد التى سردتها ليس فيها اى دلالة على الوهية المسيح و لا يوجد اى عدد فى الكتاب المقدس يشير للثالوث 
لماذا لم يوضح المسيح عليه السلام والأنبياء السابقون عقيدة التثليث ؟
إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد رفض أن يدعى صالحاً فكيف يرضى بأن يدعى إله ؟

إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 11 : 13 "بالحري الآب الذي في السماء يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه "
أي أن الروح القدس هبة من الله سبحانه وتعالى

أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 2 : 4 "وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس"
هل يمكن أن تقسم روح واحدة إلى عدة أرواح؟

"فإن الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد

اذا كان المعنى هن ان الاب هو الله و الكلمة هى الله و الروح هى الله , اذن معنى لوقا الإصحاح 3 : 2 " كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا, ان الله سبحانة كان على يوحنا ؟
يا عزيزى الموضوع كما هو مترامى  الاطراف  ولكنة سهل و بسيط ولكن عليك ان تتمعن فى كلامى وفية اجابة كل اسألتك 
ولك تحياتى وشكرى العميق و اسف اذا كنت طولت عليك او قلت شئ يضايقك ولكن كن صبورا , ممكن اكون مخالف لك فى الفكر ولكن هذا هو الحوار والا ماذا تكون الفائدة منة اذا لم نكون مختلفين ,
 مرة اخرى اشكرك و لك تحياتى


----------



## Basilius (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*لازلت لا افهم كيف الى الان تخلط الامور ياسيد ابو زياد *
*مثلما شرحت لك و بعدها تقول ان الابن هو الناسوت و الاب هو اللاهوت *
*فياريت تقرا مرة اخرى .... انا هفضل اعيد تاني *



> ولك ان تعرف ان الانسان بطبيعتة الحالية لن يستطيع ان يرى الله و لا حتى يسمع الله مباشرة وسوف نبعث على غير هيئتنا هذة اى بطبيعة اخرى الله اعلم بها لكى نتمكن من الوقوف امامة يوم الحساب و نتمكن ان نراة ونسمعة


*تبعث على غير هيئتك كيف و انت ستنكح الحور العين و يكون لك ذكر لا ينثني ؟*
*صدقني انا لا اسخر بامانة اللة و لكنة شيئا غير مفهوم *
*و اذا سيكون لك ذكر اذن سيكون لك جسد .... اذن فكيف سترى اللة *
*هذا هو المربط يا عزيزي الاسلام خالي من اللاهوت تماما و لا يعلم اي قليل عن اللة و ماهيتة *
*فهل عندما تكوت حتى في صورة لتراة هل ذات اللة يرى ؟؟؟؟؟ و اذا كان يرى فانة محدود *
*ام انة سيكون في هيئة معينة تستطيع ان تراة ؟؟؟ و اذا كان كذلك فهل للة هيئة معينة فعلا ام انة سيكون على شكل هيئة ليمكن ان تراة و اذا كان كذلك فلماذا تقر و تقول بان التجسد غير عقلاني *
*هل لا يقدر اللة على فعل هذا ؟؟؟؟ واذا قدر فلماذا اذن تنتقدوا التجسد *
*واذا كانت هذة هيئتة هو اذن اللة لة هيئة محددة فيكون محدودا *
*يا عزيزي انا لا ادخل في الاسلاميات الا لاوضحلك بان ما تنتقضة و تقول بان اللة لا يمكن ان يكون في ثالوث او يتجسد ففي نفس الوقت لا يوجد لمثل هذة الافعال تفسير معروف في الاسلام *
*وحتى لو هناك تفسير مثلما قلت انة لة هيئة فهذا ايضا يدخل بنا لموضوع اخر و هو هل اللة لة هيئة ترى ؟؟؟ ام انة قادر على الظهور في هيئة او جسد و اذا كنت ىتنتقد التجسد اذن تلك الهيئة التي سترى اللة عليها هي هيئتة هو فهو موجود بهذة الهيئة *
*فكر كويس و كن عادل شوية *



> سبحانة وتعالى عما يصفون


*نعم بالظبط تعالى اللة ان يكون لة هيئة مجسمة لذاتة *
*هل تقول تعالى اللة على مبدا التجسد ؟؟؟ *
*التجسد في المسيحية هو ظهور اللة في الجسد و تجسدة لا يعني انة لة جسد فكما يقول الكتاب اللة روح *
*اما كون ان اللة في معتقد لا يتجسد و لا يؤمن بتجسد او بشىء من هذا القبيل و في نفس الوقت يقول ان المؤمنين سيروا اللة فكيف سيروة و ما اللذي سيروة ؟؟؟ " لا تسالوا عن اشياء ..... " *
*و اذا كان بهيئة فهل اللة لة هيئة اصلا ام قادر ان يتجسد في هيئة معينة لانة لة القدرة ؟؟ *
*واذا كان هذا مرفوض فاذن تلك الهيئة هيئتة نفسة .... ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟*
*بلاش تعيب علي في شىء مفسر عندي و معلوم و لا يوجد لة تفسير واضح عندك *
*وتقول في الاخر تعالى اللة عما يصفون* 



> وبناء على كلام القديس كيرلس انة قال
> .. هذا الاتحاد الذى يفوق الفهم والوصف كون لنا من الاهوت و الناسوت ربا واحدا
> 
> فاذا حضرتك نظرت للنقطة المتفقين عليها و هذة النقطة المختلفين فيها تجد ان الاصل فى الاختلاف هو الاتحاد الذى كون ربا واحدا .
> ...


 
*"في ذلك اليوم تعلمون إني أنا في أبي، *

*الابن في الآب وعند الآب، ليس كمن وُجد خارجًا عنه، ولا في زمنٍ، بل في جوهر الآب مشرقًا منه، وذلك كأشعة الشمس المشرقة، وحرارة النار المتضمنة في صلبها. ففي هذين المثالين نجد شيئًا متولدًا من آخر، لكنه شريكه الدائم في الوجود معه مع عدم الانفصال عنه، فلا يوجد الواحد دون الآخر، وإنما يحفظ حالة طبيعته الحقيقية. *

*القديس كيرلس الكبير*

*v يقول الرب الحق: "أنا في الآب، والآب في". بوضوح الواحد في كليته هو الآخر في كليته، فالآب ليس هو بإفراط في الابن، ولا الابن ناقص في الآب.*

*v نفس سمة اللاهوت تُرى في الاثنين.*

*القديس غريغوريوس أسقف نيصص*

*v لأن الآب لا يفعل شيئًا إلا بممارسة قوته وحكمته، فقد صنع كل الأشياء بحكمة، كما هو مكتوب: "بحكمة صنعتً الكل" (مز 24:104)، هكذا أيضًا لا يفعل اللَّه الكلمة شيئًا بدون شركة الآب. لا يعمل بدون الآب، بدون مشيئة الآب لا يقدم نفسه للآلام كلية القداسة، ويُذبح لأجل خلاص العالم كله (يو 16:3، 17؛ عب 10:10-12). بدون إرادة الآب لا يقوم من الأموات إلى الحياة.*



*القديس أغسطينوس*



*وأنتم فيّ، وأنا فيكم". (20)*

*كما أقوم من الأموات تقومون أنتم أيضًا. قيامتي هي تأكيد لقيامتكم. وإذ أنا حي أشفع فيكم لدى الآب. لن يقدر الموت أن يحطمكم، بل تحيون بنعمتي وتتمتعون بشركة مجدي.*

*بعد موته لم يقدر غير المؤمنين أن يروه، أما بالنسبة للمؤمنين فترآى لهم في ظهورات كثيرة، وإلى اليوم يتمتع المؤمنون برؤيته في أعماقهم. لازال المسيح حيًا في حياة الكنيسة وحياة مؤمنيه، يختبر المؤمنون حياة المسيح الساكن فيهم.*

*بقوله: "أنتم فيَّ" يعلن أنهتجسد وبقوله: "وأنا فيكم" يعلن أنه صار فينا حيث ننعم بشركة معة . أخذنا فيه أعضاء جسده، ووهبنا إياه فينا بإقامة ملكوته داخلنا. *

*وهبنا سرّ الافخارستيا حيث قال: "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمي يثبت فيَّ وأنا فيه" (يو ٦: ٥٦)، "فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي" (يو ٦: ٥٧).*

*v بالنسبة للآب تشير هذه الكلمات إلى الجوهر (الإلهي الواحد)، وأما بالنسبة للتلاميذ فتشير إلى وحدة الفكر وإلى العون الإلهي.و انا لنا فكر المسيح لانة فينا فكريا و روحيا و ايمانا* 




> وبناء على كلام القديس كيرلس انة قال
> .. هذا الاتحاد الذى يفوق الفهم والوصف كون لنا من الاهوت و الناسوت ربا واحدا


*وها انت الى الان كما قلت لك و كررتها المداخلة السابقة تعيد دون اي قراءة *
*وهي مثلها مثل اعتقادك " مع اني شرحتلك " ان الناسوت هو الابن و اللاهوت هو الاب *
*ومع اني نوهت عليها الاانك اعدتها ايضا و ثم اعدتها للمرة الثانية الان *
*يعني اية الناسوت و اللاهوت كون ربنا ؟؟؟؟؟ سؤالك هذا دليل على انك لم تقرا ابدا كمثلما قلت ان الناسوت هو الابن وكررتها اكثر من مرة *
*هل تقصد بان الكلمة قبل تجسدة لم يكن الها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت مخطىء ولا تريد ان تفهم لانك لا تقرا او تقرا بطريقة مقتطفة لاهوت الابن يا سيد ازلي بازلية الاب في لاهوت واحد و جوهر واحد *
*الناسوت ليس جزء من لاهوت اللة يا اخي العزيز*



> ولى ياخى العزيز ان اقول لك ان ما جاء فى الاعداد التى سردتها ليس فيها اى دلالة على الوهية المسيح و لا يوجد اى عدد فى الكتاب المقدس يشير للثالوث
> لماذا لم يوضح المسيح عليه السلام والأنبياء السابقون عقيدة التثليث ؟
> إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد رفض أن يدعى صالحاً فكيف يرضى بأن يدعى إله ؟


 
*يارجل حرام عليك العهد القديم مليان ؟؟؟ وغيرة كثيرا جدا وهذا ليس موضوعنا بالنبوة عن الثالوث *
*من قال ان المسيح نفى عن نفسة الصلاح ؟؟؟؟*
*هل تعلم بماذا كان يظنة الشخص اللذي كلمة ؟*
*كان يظنة بشرا عاديا فقط و ليس الها متجسدا و قال لة صالح على انة بشر مثلة مولود بالخطية و الطبيعة الفاسدة فبين لة المسيح انة لا احد صالح ولا اي انسان مولود بالطبيعة الفاسدة الا اللة *
*فالمسيح هنا يقر بانة الالة المتجسد الناسوت اللذي بلا خطية و رفض قول الشخص في انة انسانا عاديا مثلة بخطية و يقول لة صالح *



> إنجيل لوقا الإصحاح 11 : 13 "بالحري الآب الذي في السماء يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه "
> أي أن الروح القدس هبة من الله سبحانه وتعالى
> 
> أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 2 : 4 "وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس"
> هل يمكن أن تقسم روح واحدة إلى عدة أرواح؟


*وهل الروح القدس محدود لكي يقسم ؟؟؟*
*روح اللة يا عزيزي هو المعزي او الباراكليتوس اللذي اوحي للتلاميذ بالوحى الالهي *
*و اللذي ساندهم و عضدهم .... فاللة مع ابناؤة يساندهم و يقويهم بروحة القدوس *




> كانت كلمة الله على يوحنا,


*سؤال بس *
*هل قال هنا ان كلمة اللة هي يوحنا ؟؟؟ *
*كلمة اللة على يوحنا *
*معانها ان يوحنا كان خادما للكلمة كما يقول لوقا اللذي تستشهد بة في بشارتة "الذين كانوا خداما للكلمة " *
*فكان يوحنا يبشر بالكلمة " اللوغوس " في كل كلامة *
*وكما قال يوحنا نفسة *
*[Q-BIBLE]والكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجدة مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا يوحنا شهد شهد لة و نادى قائلا هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ان اللذي ياتي بعدي صار قدامي لانة كان قبلي و من ملئة نحن جميعا اخذنا و نعمة فوق نعمة لان الناموس بموسى اعطى اما النعمة و الحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا ... اللة لم يرة احد قط فقط الابن الوحيد اللذي هو في حضن الاب خبر [/Q-BIBLE]*

*وقال يوحنا عن يسوع "" الكلمة "" *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا الية فقال هوذا حمل اللة اللذي يرفع خطية العالم هذا هو اللذي قلت عنة ياتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي لانة كان قبلي 
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*وقال يوحنا ايضا *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
وانا قد رايت و شهدت ان هذا هو ابن اللة 
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*وقال ايضا عن نفسة *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
" كان انسان مرسل من اللة اسمة يوحنا هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي ييؤمن الكل بواسطتة لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور كان النور الحقيقي اللذي ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم 
[/Q-BIBLE]*
*واعترف ايضا يوحنا و قال *
*[Q-BIBLE] 
" فاعترف و لم ينكر و اقر اني لست انا المسيح "
[/Q-BIBLE]*


----------



## الباحث (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> لا ولايهمك عزيزي
> يا عزيزي
> الجوهر واحد و هو اللة الواحد المثلث الاقانيم
> اما الاقنوم فهو واحد في الجوهر مع الاقانيم اي هو اللة نفسة في جوهرة
> ...


 
عزيزى : AVADA CADAVRA

أشكرك على سعه صدرك

( 1 ) ما فهمته من كلامك أن كل من الثلاثة إله بمفرده ..... فى نفس الوقت تقول أن كلهم إله واحد . بمعنى آخر كلامك مفاده أن كل أقنوم من الأقانيم إله وكلهم إله واحد       .

إن كان فهمى صحيح ألا يعد ذلك تعارضا ؟

لأنهم بذلك ليسوا صفات بل ذوات, وكل أقنوم تميز واستقل بذاته بأعمال وصفات مختلفة. ​ 
( 2 ) لماذا الإقتصار على ثلاثة صفات فقط من صفات الله لإثبات الثالوث ؟ 

فأنت تعلم أن الله محيط بعلمه وقادر بقوته ورؤوف برحمته وسيد بهيمنته وسيطرته ......... إلخ  فلماذا لانقول أنه مربع أو مخمس أقانيم .....إلخ . لماذا ثلاث صفات بالتحديد ؟


( 3 ) ما فهمته أيضا أن الأقنوم الثاني والثالث عندكم إله يخلق ويرزقويحيي ويميت . فى حين أن الصفة لا تكونإلهًا يخلق ويرزق ويحيي ويميت وكيف تكون الصفة إله حق من إله حق و من نفس الجوهر ؟ 
فهى بذلك ووفقا لكلامك لايمكن أن تكون صفه بل ذات وشتان الفارق بين الذات والصفه . 
 
أكتفى بهذا القدر الأن وأنتظر تعليقك

أشكرك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## لو مفيهاش توتر يعنى (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> *ويوجد في الاسلام ايضا خلقنا الانسان على صورة الرحمن*



*أين ؟*


----------



## Basilius (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*




> ( 1 ) ما فهمته من كلامك أن كل من الثلاثة إله بمفرده ..... فى نفس الوقت تقول أن كلهم إله واحد . بمعنى آخر كلامك مفاده أن كل أقنوم من الأقانيم إله وكلهم إله واحد .
> 
> إن كان فهمى صحيح ألا يعد ذلك تعارضا ؟
> 
> لأنهم بذلك ليسوا صفات بل ذوات, وكل أقنوم تميز واستقل بذاته بأعمال وصفات مختلفة


 
*يا عزيزي كلمة اقنوم او ايبوستاسيس هو كل شىء تميز في غير انفصال *
*وهي ليست كلمة عربية لانها ليس لها مرادف او معنى في العربية *
*، لأن كلمة شخص العربية وما يرادفها في اللغات الأخرى تدل على الذات المنفصلة عن غيرها، والأمر ليس كذلك من جهة كلمة أقنوم *
*اما الاقانيم فمع تمييزهم عن بعضهم في الاقنومية فهم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاتة الالوهية و خصائصة و مميزاتة لانة هو اللة الواحد *
*فالأقانيم في المسيحية هم تعينات اللاهوت، أو تعيّن اللاهوت الخاص، أو هم اللاهوت معيّناً، فإن جوهر الله هو عين تعيّنه، وهم تعينه أو إياه معيناً، لأن الأقانيم ليسوا تعينات في الله، بل هو ذات تعينه أو بالحري هم عين ذاته " لأنه تعالى لا تركيب فيه " ، لذلك لا يُقال إن الأقانيم في الله، أو إن الله يشتمل على الأقانيم، بل يقال إن الأقانيم هم الله، والله هو الأقانيم.*
*ففي جوهر كل اقنوم هو اللة نفسة فالاقانيم واحد في الجوهر و هو اللاهوت الواحد *





> ( 2 ) لماذا الإقتصار على ثلاثة صفات فقط من صفات الله لإثبات الثالوث ؟


 
*اي صفات تقصد ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*كل اقنوم متميز وواحد مع الاخر في الاهوت و الجوهر لة كل الصفات الالهية و لة كل الكرامة لانهم واحد في الجوهر وهو اللة فكلهم لهم الصفات الالهية الواحدة من العدل و الرحمة و المحبة و القدرة و هكذا *

 3





> ) ما فهمته أيضا أن الأقنوم الثاني والثالث عندكم إله يخلق ويرزقويحيي ويميت . فى حين أن الصفة لا تكونإلهًا يخلق ويرزق ويحيي ويميت وكيف تكون الصفة إله حق من إله حق و من نفس الجوهر ؟
> فهى بذلك ووفقا لكلامك لايمكن أن تكون صفه بل ذات وشتان الفارق بين الذات والصفه .


*يا حبيبي *
*نعم كل الاقانيم الة يخلق لانهم هم اللاهوت الواحد *
*هم اللة الواحد وكلهم لهم الصفات التي تقصدها او الصفات الالهية *
*الاقانيم هم الصفات الثبوتية او الوجوديةالموجودة في وحدانية جامعة مانعة في تمايز في الاقنومية ووحدة في الجوهر  للالة الموجود  او بمعنى اصح ايضا هم تعيينات اللاهوت في عملة و تميزة  *
*وكل اقنوم لة الصفات التي تقصدها من العدل و المحبة و القوة و الكرامة و الخ *


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



الباحث قال:


> ( 1 ) ما فهمته من كلامك أن كل من الثلاثة إله بمفرده ..... فى نفس الوقت تقول أن كلهم إله واحد . بمعنى آخر كلامك مفاده أن كل أقنوم من الأقانيم إله وكلهم إله واحد .​




اخي العزيز, شرحنا لكم مرارا ان كلمة الاقنوم لا تعني  الانفصال, بل العكس
حاول ان تفهم عندما نقول لك كل اقنوم غير منفصل عن الذات الالهية, فنحن نعني ذلك

و نعم كل اقنوم هو اله ليس بأنفصاله و انما اله من حيث الجوهر 
فالجوهر الالهي الواحد الذي يضم الاقانيم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هو جوهر واحد و الثلاثة هو متساوون في الجوهر الالهي

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## الباحث (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *يا عزيزي كلمة اقنوم او ايبوستاسيس هو كل شىء تميز في غير انفصال *
> *وهي ليست كلمة عربية لانها ليس لها مرادف او معنى في العربية *
> *، لأن كلمة شخص العربية وما يرادفها في اللغات الأخرى تدل على الذات المنفصلة عن غيرها، والأمر ليس كذلك من جهة كلمة أقنوم *
> *اما الاقانيم فمع تمييزهم عن بعضهم في الاقنومية فهم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاتة الالوهية و خصائصة و مميزاتة لانة هو اللة الواحد *
> ...


 
*عزيزى   AVADA CADAVRA             عزيزى       My Rock*

*تحيه طيبه واشكركم على حسن الرد *

*عزيزى   AVADA CADAVRA*

*كان التعليق الأول بناءا على مداخلتك التى كتبت فيها :*




> وهذة الصفات الاقنومية و كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فذات اللة هي اللة نفسة و كلمة و عقل اللة هي اللة نفسة و روح اللة هي اللة نفسة ولكن الذات ليست الحكمة ليست الروح فهنا التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية


 
ولتوضيح كلامى أكثر : بناءا على كلامك أعلاه :

الذات = الله نفسه-------------------------( 1 )
كلمه وعقل الله = الله نفسه----------------( 2 )
روح الله = الله نفسه ---------------------( 3 )​ 

إذن وفقا لكلامك الذى كتبته فإن :

 الذات = كلمه وعقل الله = روح الله .
وهذا يناقض كلامك فى أن الذات ليست الكلمه وليست الروح !!!!
وبناءا على كلامك أيضا فإن كل إقنوم هو إله تام وكامل يخلق ويرزق
وكل منهم = الله نفسه.
وبما أن الذات = الله نفسه فإن كل أقنوم = الذات = الله نفسه
أى ثلاث ذوات لثلاثه أقانيم 

الصوره الأن أوضح



يتبع إن شاء الله ​


----------



## My Rock (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



الباحث قال:


> ولتوضيح كلامى أكثر : بناءا على كلامك أعلاه :
> 
> الذات = الله نفسه-------------------------( 1 )
> كلمه وعقل الله = الله نفسه----------------( 2 )
> روح الله = الله نفسه ---------------------( 3 )​





سلام و نعمة رب المجد
عزيزي الباحث
نحن نقول ان الذات هو الله بجوهره, الكلمة هو الله بجوهره الروح هو الله بجوهره
و لا نقول ان الذات يساوي الله او الكلمة يساوي الله او الروح يساوي الله
فهذا تحميل زيادي منك لما يقوله النص
فكل اقنوم هو الله و ليس يساوي الله​

إذن وفقا لكلامك الذى كتبته فإن :​




> الذات = كلمه وعقل الله = روح الله .
> وهذا يناقض كلامك فى أن الذات ليست الكلمه وليست الروح !!!!



التساوي لا يعني التشابه يا اخي العزيز
فقولنا ان الاقانيم متساوية في جوهر الالوهية لا يعني انها متشابهة و لذلك نحن نقول ان الاب هو الله بجوهر الالوهية, الابن هو الله بجوهر الالوهية, الروح القدس هو الله بجوهر الالوهية, و الاقانيم هذه هي الله لان جوهر الالوهية هو واحد

و اعطيك مثال بسيط مع العلم اننا نعلم كل العلم ان الله لا يمكن وصفه بشئ او مادة, لذلك نرجو منك عدم المعمعة في هذا الموضوع, لان الغرض الشرح لا التشبيه

عند ال H2O

في حالته السائلة هو ماء
في حالته الصلبة هو الثلج
في حالته الغازية هو بخار

فالماء هو H2O
و الثلج هو H2O
و البخار هو H2O

الماء و الثلج و البخار هو H2O و ليس 3 * H2O

طبعا الاقنوم هو ليس حالة الهية, لكن كما قلت مسبقا الغرض هو الشرح لا التشبيه

 




> وبناءا على كلامك أيضا فإن كل إقنوم هو إله تام وكامل يخلق ويرزق
> وكل منهم = الله نفسه.
> وبما أن الذات = الله نفسه فإن كل أقنوم = الذات = الله نفسه
> أى ثلاث ذوات لثلاثه أقانيم



كل اقنوم هو اله بالجوهر الالهي الواحد
الثلاث اقانيم اقانيم اله واحد و ليست ثلاث الهة
للثلاث اقانيم جوهر الهي واحد

سلام و نعمة
يعني ​


----------



## Basilius (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

السلام و النعمة 
*اهلا اخي الباحث *
*مع كل احترامي لشخصك و ادبك الا انك مازلت لا تقرا جيدا *
*حضرتك علقت و قلت*

ولتوضيح كلامى أكثر : بناءا على كلامك أعلاه :





> الذات = الله نفسه-------------------------( 1 )
> كلمه وعقل الله = الله نفسه----------------( 2 )
> روح الله = الله نفسه ---------------------( 3 )
> 
> ...


*بعد ان اجابك استاذي روك *
*ساجيبك على حد علمي البسيط *
*استنتاجك غير صحيح *
*بص كدة حضرتك اقتبست كلامي لتستشهد بة و لكنك نسيت شىء *
*وادي نفس اقتباسك *



> وهذة الصفات الاقنومية و كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فذات اللة هي اللة نفسة و كلمة و عقل اللة هي اللة نفسة و روح اللة هي اللة نفسة ولكن الذات ليست الحكمة ليست الروح فهنا التمايز الاقنومي *و الوحدة الجوهرية *



*الوحدة الجوهرية *
*ماذا افعل الان ؟؟؟؟ هل اعيد لحضرتك الشرح من اول مداخلة بيننا *
*بما نك بعد كل هذا لا تفرق بين التمايز الاقنومي و الوحدة الجوهرية ؟؟*
*يا حبيبي انا قلن ان الاب او الذات ليس الابن او الكلمة و ليس الروح القدس اقنوميا *
*اما جوهريا فهم جوهر اللة نفسة فاللة موجود و عاقل و حي *
*ومثلما قلت الاقانيم هم تعيينات اللاهوت الواحد *
*عزيزي لا يوجد تركيب في اللة و لانؤمن انة منقسم *
*الاقانيم متحدة واحدة في اللاهوت موجودة في بعضها لانها تعيينات اللاهوت الالهي الواحد *
*فهل اقدر ان اقول ان روح اللة هو الة منفصل عن كلمة اللة او عقلة الناطق ؟ *
*لا هم واحد وهو اللة وهذا ما نعنية جوهريا *
*وكلمة اللة هو اللة و الروح القدس هو اللة لكن الكلمة ليست الروح اقنوميا *

*عزيزي صدقني اذا لم تربط الامور ببعضها و تعيد القراءة جيدا سيكون شىء سيىء *
*لاننا تكلمنا و شرحنا و مع ذلك نعيد *
*بس الشرح السابق لو دمجتةمع بعضة ستفهم *
*رجاء بلاش القراءة المقتطفة *​


----------



## الباحث (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

عزيزى MY ROCK    عزيزى AVADA

أشكركم على حسن الرد واعتذر عن التأخير بسبب ظروفى وضيق الوقت . واسمح لى عزيزى  My Rock  أن أستخدم نفس المثال الذى إستخدمه الزميل الفاضل    AVADAللرد على النقاط التى طرحتها كما هو موضح أدناه .

عزيزى AVADA 
أنا أقرا جيدا وافهم وأدرك جيدا ما أقرأه ولم أنسى شيئا مما تكتبه يا عزيزى , ولم أطلب منك إعاده شرح , ولا أقرأ قراءه متقطعه , أرجوك يا عزيزى لاداعى لهذه الإتهامات . 

المشكله فى معقوليه ومنطقيه ما تكتبه وليس فى فهم ما تكتبه والفارق كبير يا عزيزى .

فعنمدا تقولون أن للثلاث اقانيم جوهر الهيواحد وفى نفس الوقت كل إقنوم منهم هو إله كامل وتام يخلق ويرزق فهذا يتعارض يا عزيزى مع الوحده الجوهريه التى تقصدها  . فعندما تقول أن هناك فرق بين الوحده الجوهريه والتمايز الإقنومى لتثبت الثالوث , فهذا كلامك الذى يجب أن تثبته بمقاييس العقل والمنطق. فأنت تريد أن تجعل كلامك قاعده مسلم بها ويجب أن آخذه كما هو! 

لزياده الإستيعاب وفهم ما أقصده أنا سأستخدم مثالك الذى إستشهدت به لتوضيح عكس كلامك  :  

تقول : 



> أن الله خلقنا على صورته : فالإنسان موجود بذاته وناطق بالحكمه أو العقل وحى بروحه .



وأنا بدورى أسألك :

*( 1 ) ما الذى يبقى من الإنسان إذا فقد روحه وعقله ؟  الإجابه معرفه بالطبع . *​*
*


إذن : 
-لا يمكن أن نقول أن الروح إنسان كامل وتام .
-لايمكن أن نقول أن العقل إنسان كامل تام.
-لايمكن أن نقول أن الجسد وحده إنسان كامل وتام.

هل منطقى أن أقول أنهم واحد فى الجوهر وكل منهم فى نفس الوقت إنسان كامل وتام , وأعلل ذلك بأن هناك فرق بين الوحده الجوهريه والتمايز الإقنومى وأنت لم تقرأ كلامى كاملا أو لم تفهمه !!؟؟.


*( 2 ) الإنسان له صفات أخرى لماذا تجاهلتها وإقتصرت على العقل والروح ؟*

*الإنسان له صفات أخرى مثل السمع والبصر ...إلخ  لماذا تجاهلتها ؟*

*بمعنى آخر الله من صفاته أيضا العدل والرحمه على سبيل المثال ......إلخ*

*فلماذا لم يشترك العدل والقدره والرحمه فى الجوهر مع الله شأنهم  شأن الكلمه والروح  ؟*

*وبالتالى يصبح العدل إقنوما رابعا والرحمه إقنوما خامسا والقدره إقنوما سادسا .......إلخ*

* 
إذن المثال الذى إستخدمته وكتبته بيدك يثبت العكس .

*​*
**وأريد أن أسألك أسئله مترتبه على هذه النقطه  :*

*هل تعتبر عدل الله صفه من صفاته ؟ أعتقد أنك تتفق معى فى أنه صفه .*

*هل تعتبر النطق الإلهى أو الحكمه الإلهيه صفه من صفات الله شأنها شأن العدل أم أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ؟*

*وإذا كنت تعتبر أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ....... فماذا يكون ؟*


*أشكركم وأنتظر الرد *



​


----------



## Basilius (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*




> فعنمدا تقولون أن للثلاث اقانيم جوهر الهيواحد وفى نفس الوقت كل إقنوم منهم هو إله كامل وتام يخلق ويرزق فهذا يتعارض يا عزيزى مع الوحده الجوهريه التى تقصدها . فعندما تقول أن هناك فرق بين الوحده الجوهريه والتمايز الإقنومى لتثبت الثالوث , فهذا كلامك الذى يجب أن تثبته بمقاييس العقل والمنطق. فأنت تريد أن تجعل كلامك قاعده مسلم بها ويجب أن آخذه كما هو!


 
*ومن قال انني اريد ان يكون كلامي قاعدة مسلم بها ؟؟*
*عاوز تقتنع اقتنع مش عاوز تقتنع مش هجيب سيف على رقبتك او هفرض عليك جزية ..الخ *




> وأنا بدورى أسألك :
> 
> *( 1 ) ما الذى يبقى من الإنسان إذا فقد روحه وعقله ؟ الإجابه معرفه بالطبع . *
> 
> ...


 
*بص حضرتك كدة الاستاذ روك كان قالك اية وانا قلتلك اية ؟*



> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> عزيزي الباحث
> نحن نقول ان الذات هو الله بجوهره, الكلمة هو الله بجوهره الروح هو الله بجوهره
> و لا نقول ان الذات يساوي الله او الكلمة يساوي الله او الروح يساوي الله
> ...


 



> كل اقنوم هو اله بالجوهر الالهي الواحد
> الثلاث اقانيم اقانيم اله واحد و ليست ثلاث الهة
> للثلاث اقانيم جوهر الهي واحد


*بص انا قلت اية ؟*
*



فالأقانيم في المسيحية هم تعينات اللاهوت، أو تعيّن اللاهوت الخاص، أو هم اللاهوت معيّناً، فإن جوهر الله هو عين تعيّنه، وهم تعينه أو إياه معيناً، لأن الأقانيم ليسوا تعينات في الله، بل هو ذات تعينه أو بالحري هم عين ذاته " لأنه تعالى لا تركيب فيه " ، لذلك لا يُقال إن الأقانيم في الله، أو إن الله يشتمل على الأقانيم، بل يقال إن الأقانيم هم الله، والله هو الأقانيم.
ففي جوهر كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فالاقانيم واحد في الجوهر و هو اللاهوت الواحد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 





( 2 ) الإنسان له صفات أخرى لماذا تجاهلتها وإقتصرت على العقل والروح ؟

الإنسان له صفات أخرى مثل السمع والبصر ...إلخ لماذا تجاهلتها ؟

بمعنى آخر الله من صفاته أيضا العدل والرحمه على سبيل المثال ......إلخ

فلماذا لم يشترك العدل والقدره والرحمه فى الجوهر مع الله شأنهم شأن الكلمه والروح ؟

وبالتالى يصبح العدل إقنوما رابعا والرحمه إقنوما خامسا والقدره إقنوما سادسا .......إلخ


إذن المثال الذى إستخدمته وكتبته بيدك يثبت العكس .


وأريد أن أسألك أسئله مترتبه على هذه النقطه :

هل تعتبر عدل الله صفه من صفاته ؟ أعتقد أنك تتفق معى فى أنه صفه .

هل تعتبر النطق الإلهى أو الحكمه الإلهيه صفه من صفات الله شأنها شأن العدل أم أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ؟

وإذا كنت تعتبر أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ....... فماذا يكون ؟


أشكركم وأنتظر الرد 
​ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا بقى انا اللي عاوز اسالك سؤال معلش يعني 
لماذا لا تقرا و تربط النصوص ببعضها 
الى الان تعيد نفس الكرة التي تكلمنا فيها 
يبقى الى الان و مع كل هذا الشرح لا تعرف ماهية الاقانيم و ماهي وصف اللة في الاقانيم 
كالعادة اقتطاف فقط 
يا حبيبي الصفات الي بتقول عليها بتصف بها اللة طيب مين هو بقى اللة دة ؟
موجود ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
وجودة عبارة عن اية؟؟؟

ام تريد ان تقول ان اللة يتكون من شوية محبة على شوية عدل على شوية رحمة اتجمعوا مع بعض و كونوا حاجة اسمها الالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن هذا الالة غير ملموس و غير قادر لان هذة الصفات اللي على كلامك مكونة لذاتة هي صفات غير ملموسة نابعة من الانسان 
فبالتالي انا ممكن اكون الة 
اجيب شوية رحمة على شوية عدل على شوية محبة و اخلطهم ببعض يطلع الة 
يا حبيبي هذة صفات اللة التي يتصف بها وهو موجود 
طيب كيف يوجد اللة بقى ؟ لاهوتة موجود ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
وكما قلت لك في مداخلة سابقة بس انت مش بتركز ولا بتربط المداخلات مع بعض 





اي صفات تقصد ؟؟؟؟؟؟
كل اقنوم متميز وواحد مع الاخر في الاهوت و الجوهر لة كل الصفات الالهية و لة كل الكرامة لانهم واحد في الجوهر وهو اللة فكلهم لهم الصفات الالهية الواحدة من العدل و الرحمة و المحبة و القدرة و هكذا 


أنقر للتوسيع...

افهم هذة الجملة جيدا 





فالأقانيم في المسيحية هم تعينات اللاهوت، أو تعيّن اللاهوت الخاص، أو هم اللاهوت معيّناً، فإن جوهر الله هو عين تعيّنه، وهم تعينه أو إياه معيناً، لأن الأقانيم ليسوا تعينات في الله، بل هو ذات تعينه أو بالحري هم عين ذاته " لأنه تعالى لا تركيب فيه " ، لذلك لا يُقال إن الأقانيم في الله، أو إن الله يشتمل على الأقانيم، بل يقال إن الأقانيم هم الله، والله هو الأقانيم.
ففي جوهر كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فالاقانيم واحد في الجوهر و هو اللاهوت الواحد 


أنقر للتوسيع...

وعلى سبيل المثال 
هل الانسان اللذي لا يتصف بالعدل هو غير موجود ؟؟؟
هل الانسان اللذي لا يتصف بالمحبة و الرحمة هو غير موجود ؟؟؟
*


----------



## الباحث (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*حرر بواسطة My Rock *
*لتكرار اسئلة سئلت و اجيب عليها مسبقا*


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

عزيزي الباحث 
ارجوا منك عدم تكرار اسئلة اجبنا عليها مسبقا, فاذا لا تستطع تكملة الحوار, فأتركه لغيرك بدون تشتيت يا صديقي!
او استمر بشئ جديد دون تكرار تكرر حد ما سئمنا من تكراره


----------



## الباحث (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



My Rock قال:


> عزيزي الباحث
> ارجوا منك عدم تكرار اسئلة اجبنا عليها مسبقا, فاذا لا تستطع تكملة الحوار, فأتركه لغيرك بدون تشتيت يا صديقي!
> او استمر بشئ جديد دون تكرار تكرر حد ما سئمنا من تكراره


 

عزيزى MY ROCK

أنا سالت 3 أسئله من بينها سؤال لم يطرح من قبل وهو :

هل *الله الذي لا يتصف بالمحبة و الرحمة موجود ؟؟؟  يعنى غير مكرر كما تقول .*

*السؤال الأول إجابته هى المكرره والإجابه غير صحيحه يا عزيزى *

*كان سؤالى :*

*هل تعتبر النطق الإلهى أو الحكمه الإلهيه صفه من صفات الله شأنها شأن العدل أم أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ؟ وإذا كان غير صفه فماذا يكون ؟؟؟؟*

*فكان رد زميلك AVADA*


*



 
اي صفات تقصد؟؟؟؟؟؟كل اقنوم متميز وواحد مع الاخر في الاهوت و الجوهر لة كل الصفات الالهيةو لة كل الكرامة لانهم واحد في الجوهر وهو اللة فكلهم لهم الصفات الالهية الواحدةمن العدل و الرحمة و المحبة و القدرة و هكذا



أنقر للتوسيع...

 




فالأقانيم في المسيحية هم تعيناتاللاهوت، أو تعيّن اللاهوت الخاص، أو هم اللاهوت معيّناً، فإن جوهر الله هو عينتعيّنه، وهم تعينه أو إياه معيناً، لأن الأقانيم ليسوا تعينات في الله، بل هو ذاتتعينه أو بالحري هم عين ذاته " لأنه تعالى لا تركيب فيه " ، لذلك لا يُقال إنالأقانيم في الله، أو إن الله يشتمل على الأقانيم، بل يقال إن الأقانيم هم الله،والله هو الأقانيم.
ففي جوهر كل اقنوم هو اللة بجوهرة فالاقانيم واحد في الجوهرو هو اللاهوت الواحد

أنقر للتوسيع...




هل هذه إجابه على سؤالى يا عزيزى روك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أليس من حقى أن أكرر السؤال طالما أن الزميل لم يفهمه أو أجاب فى إتجاه خاطىء !؟



بخصوص المثال : فهو لم يعلق على سؤالى 

ما الذى يبقى من الإنسان إذا فقد عقله وروحه ؟؟؟



ألى أننى لم أكرر يا عزيزى روك 



أشكرك وأتمنى أن يتم الرد بدلا من الحذف 


​*


----------



## Basilius (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*يا عزيزي الباحث *
*هذة الطريقة غير صحيحة *
*انا اللذي سالتك تلك الاسئلة و انت بكل بساطة و هدوء و برود حولتها و صيغتها على انها اسئلة صدرت منك وحدك *
*ولا ادرى لماذا هذا الاسلوب *
*بدلا من ان تجاوب و ياخذ الحديث مجراة بكل بساطة حولتها بالتواء الى اسئلة لك و انا لم اجاوب *
*لية الطريقة الملتوية دي ؟؟؟؟؟*
*اسئلتك التي سالتها كانت *
*



الإنسان له صفات أخرى مثل السمع والبصر ...إلخ لماذا تجاهلتها ؟

بمعنى آخر الله من صفاته أيضا العدل والرحمه على سبيل المثال ......إلخ

فلماذا لم يشترك العدل والقدره والرحمه فى الجوهر مع الله شأنهم شأن الكلمه والروح ؟

وبالتالى يصبح العدل إقنوما رابعا والرحمه إقنوما خامسا والقدره إقنوما سادسا .......إلخ


إذن المثال الذى إستخدمته وكتبته بيدك يثبت العكس .



وأريد أن أسألك أسئله مترتبه على هذه النقطه :

هل تعتبر عدل الله صفه من صفاته ؟ أعتقد أنك تتفق معى فى أنه صفه .

هل تعتبر النطق الإلهى أو الحكمه الإلهيه صفه من صفات الله شأنها شأن العدل أم أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ؟

وإذا كنت تعتبر أن النطق الإلهى ليس صفه ....... فماذا يكون ؟
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فكان محورها حول النطق الالهي *
*ولا ادري لماذا تقتطف النصوص و تقول *
*فكان رد زميلك و تقتبس نقطتين فقط *
*يا حبيبي الاسلوب دة غير مجدي بالمرة .... وعقيم جدا و مكشوف جدا *
*كان ردي عليك في كذا مقطع زلكن انا لا ادري لماذا تقتطف ولا تربط النصوص هل هو اراديا ام فعل لا ارادي منك *
*لقد بدات معك الحوار حول الصفات الفعلية و الذاتية *
*و بدات اجيبك على هذة القطعة و سالتك سؤالين *
*افاجىء بعد ذلك انك ضمتهم الى كلامك على انك انت اللذي سالت هذة الاسئلة بدل من ان تجاوب عليها و نسير بالحوار بمجراة *
*فبماذا اسمى طريقتك هذة .... التواء ام ماذا *
*لقد بدات معك الحوار في هذة الجزئية و قلت في بداية اتجاة الحوار نحو تلك النقطة *

*



لا بقى انا اللي عاوز اسالك سؤال معلش يعني 
لماذا لا تقرا و تربط النصوص ببعضها 
الى الان تعيد نفس الكرة التي تكلمنا فيها 
يبقى الى الان و مع كل هذا الشرح لا تعرف ماهية الاقانيم و ماهي وصف اللة في الاقانيم 
كالعادة اقتطاف فقط 
يا حبيبي الصفات الي بتقول عليها بتصف بها اللة طيب مين هو بقى اللة دة ؟
موجود ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
وجودة عبارة عن اية؟؟؟

ام تريد ان تقول ان اللة يتكون من شوية محبة على شوية عدل على شوية رحمة اتجمعوا مع بعض و كونوا حاجة اسمها الالة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذن هذا الالة غير ملموس و غير قادر لان هذة الصفات اللي على كلامك مكونة لذاتة هي صفات غير ملموسة نابعة من الانسان 
فبالتالي انا ممكن اكون الة 
اجيب شوية رحمة على شوية عدل على شوية محبة و اخلطهم ببعض يطلع الة 
يا حبيبي هذة صفات اللة التي يتصف بها وهو موجود 
طيب كيف يوجد اللة بقى ؟ لاهوتة موجود ازاي ؟؟؟؟ 
وكما قلت لك في مداخلة سابقة بس انت مش بتركز ولا بتربط المداخلات مع بعض 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل بهذا انا تهربت و لم ابدا معك بتسيير الحوار حو ل تلك النقطة ... ام هذا التواء ؟؟؟؟؟
كان قصدي ان المحبة و القدرة و الرحمة ... الخ هي صفات فعلية للة 
ولكن هل هي الصفات الوجودية الثبوتيةالدالة على الوجود ؟ او بمعنى اصح هل وجود اللة عبارة عن محبة + رحمة + عدل + قدرة .....الخ ؟
يعني هل اللة نشا من اتحاد مجموعة من الصفات الفعلية الصادرة عن كائن حي الغير ملموسة كالمحبة والقدرة و الرحمة ؟؟؟؟
يا عزيزي انا صراحة لا اعلم من اللذي لا يريد الحوار 
الصفات هذة صفات فعلية للالة ... طيب هل هذا الالة اللذي يتصف بهذة الصفات الفعلية موجود ام فكرة ؟ .... وهل وجودة معلن ولة كلمة و نطق عاقل يتصف بكل هذة الصفات المذكورة من رحمة وعدل و قدرة و هل اللة حي موجود بروحة؟؟؟ وروحة ايضا متصفة بمثل هذة الصفات من عدل و  رحمة و محبة ... الخ 

فهل المحبة و العدل و الرحمة هي سبب وجود اللة ؟ 
هل المحبة و الرحمة و العدل يكونوا الها ؟؟؟؟
اي هل هي ذات اللة نفسة او هل هي وجود اللة  ؟؟؟؟ 
هل الرحمة تنشىء وجودا ؟؟؟
هذة هي صفات فعلية لكائن ولكن هل هي وجودة نفسة و ذاتة نفسة ؟
هل صفة الرحمة تنشىء وجودا ؟
هل صفة العدل تنشىء وجودا ؟
هل صفة القدرة تنشىء وجودا ام يتصف بهل فعل الموجود ؟
واذا اتصف بها فعل الموجود فهل هو موجود بسببها ام هي ناتجة بعد وجودة ؟
هذة الصفات تاتي بعد الوجود و الحياة و لا تنشىء شىء او وجود او حياة 
هل انت كانسان وجودك عبارة عن رحمة و عدل و قدرة و صفات عادية ؟؟
 ارجوك من فضلك اربط كل المداخلات ببعضها 
و لقد سالتك على سبيل المثال لنبدا في الحوار و قلت لك 





وعلى سبيل المثال 
هل الانسان اللذي لا يتصف بالعدل هو غير موجود ؟؟؟
هل الانسان اللذي لا يتصف بالمحبة و الرحمة هو غير موجود ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وتركت الموضوع لاجابتك للبدا في النقاش 
ولكني افجىء منك بفعل بكل برود النفس و بكل بساطة و بكل تدليس 
انك تنسب هذا السؤال لك على انك انت اللذي سالتة و انا اللذي لم اجاوب 
ما هذا ؟؟؟ انا لا اريد ان اتناقش بمثل هذة الطريقة الملتوية 
و طريقة تنسب بها سؤالي اليك لكي لا تجاوب علية 
الم تقل 




ما الذى يبقى من الإنسان إذا فقد عقله وروحه ؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...





			هل الله الذي لا يتصف بالمحبة و الرحمة موجود ؟؟؟ يعنى غير مكرر كما تقول 

أنقر للتوسيع...

.


غير مكرر اية و خبث اية بس 
انا اللذي سالتك و اسئلتك موجودة و مداخلاتي موجودة 
فبلاش تغير و تلوي في الحوار لان هذا عقم و خبث 
مجرد غيرت كلمة الانسان الى اللة و نسبت السؤال لنفسك 
ما هذا ؟؟؟
حتى وانت بتحور و تنسب السؤال لنفسك ... فانة يجاوب عليك في ان العدل و الرحمة الخ صفات فعلية و ان الرحمة و العدل ليست ذات اللة الموجودة و ليست صفات اللة الثبوتية او الذاتية الموجود بها او سبب الوجود 
و انا اللذي اوحيت لك بهذا السؤال و سالتك فلماذا تنسب السؤال لك 

فهل اللة يساوي محبة و رحمة و عدل اتجمعوا مع بعض و كونوا الة ؟؟؟؟؟

و بالنسبة لربط مثل الانسان بمثل الثالوث 
يا عزيزي السيد روك قال لك ان الاقنوم هو اللة و ليس يساوي اللة لانة من المحالة ان تفصل الاقانيم عن بعضها ... فالاقانيم موجودة بلاهوت واحد لانة هو اللاهوت في جوهرة بدون انفصال 
وروح الانسان هي في الجوهرالانسان 
و عقل الانسان هو في الجوهر الانسان انا اللذي سالتك يا حبيبي مش انت اللي سال 
المداخلات السابقة شاهدة... من مداخلاتك و مداخلاتي  
عيب الطريقةدي يا سيد ...... مش عاوز تجاوب يبقى بلاش تقول انك سالتني و لم اجاوبك 
*


----------



## Fadie (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

افادا انا زعلان منك جدا

مش تقولى ان الحيوان دة هنا؟ هذا الشىء غير مسموح له بالنقاش ابدا فى هذا القسم ابدا و أظنك تعرف لماذا بعد ان حاورته!


----------



## kingsoft (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

باسم الثالوث الأقدس
أعتذر لعدم قدرتي على المشاركة في الفترة السابقة و ذلك لعدم توفر شبكة الانترنت لدي
كنت قد جهزت توضيحا لموضوع من هو المسيح لكن الفرصة لم تسنح بطرحه .. كما أعد بتوضيح (لماذا الاقانيم هي  آب و أبن و روح قدس فقط و ليس الرحمن الرحيم الحكم العدل الخ )
اسمحوا لي أن أقدم توضيحا للسؤال من هو المسيح ؟
تؤمن المسيحية بان المسيح هو اتحاد كامل بلا اختلاط ولا امتزاج بين اللاهوت و الناسوت .. أي هو اتحاد كامل بين اللاهوت و الناسوت لكن يظل في هذا الاتحاد اللاهوت كما هو لاهوت محتفظاً بكل صفاته اللاهوتية .. كما يظل الناسوت ناسوتاٌ محتفظاً بكل صفاته الناسوتية 
و قد تفحصنا فيما سبق الصفات المطلقة للاهوت .. 
- فهو موجود وجود كامل و غير محدود في الزمان و المكان و الدرجة
- و هو أيضاٌ عاقل و حكيم و ( متمنطق ) بحكمة كاملة و غير محدودة في الزمان و المكان و الدرجة
- و حي حياة كاملة و غير محدودة في الزمان و المكان و الدرجة
و لكن ماذا عن الإنسان
كما تعتقد المسيحية أيضاٌ .. فالإنسان له صفاته المطلقة .. حيث تعتقد أن الإنسان مخلوق على صورة الله و مثاله
فهو ثلاثي الأقانيم ( أي الصفات ) فهو موجود و عاقل ( حكيم ) و حي .. و لكن بشكل مختلف عن الله طبعاُ
•	الإنسان موجود .. و وجوده كامل الدرجة  أبدي غير أذلي ( أي لا يحده زمان في المستقبل على الأقل ) . و لكنه محدود بالمكان ( الجسد ) 
•	الإنسان حي .. و حياته كاملة الدرجة ولكنها محدودة المكان ( داخل الجسد ) و محدودة الزمان (بحياة الإنسان و ذلك في الصورة الناسوتية الجسدية )
•	أيضاٌ الإنسان عاقل .. و عقله غير محدود بالزمان ( حيث نعرف الآن أفكار إخناتون و هتلر على الرغم من موتهما ) و غير محدود بالمكان (حيث لا تقف الحكمة عند حدود جغرافية ) .. و لكنه محدود في الدرجة .
و الآن .. ما شكل هذا الإتحاد الذي نتحدث عنه
أي كيف يتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت دونما اختلاط أو امتزاج 
لنبحث سوياُ الفروض المتاحة للاتحاد
أولاٌ : أن يتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت باتحاد صفة الوجود
ثانياُ : أن يتحدا باتحاد صفة الحياة
ثالثاٌ : أن يتحدا بصفة العقل و الحكمة
فلنناقش إذن هذه الاحتمالات 

أولا :  إن اتحدا باتحاد صفة الوجود .. وجب أن يحدث أحد أمرين . إما أن يصير الوجود الناسوتي غبر محدود المكان ( الأمر الذي يتنافى مع صفة الوجود للإنسان بل و يخرجه من صورته الناسوتبة الكاملة ).. أو يصير الوجود اللاهوتي محدود المكان (أي يصير اللاهوت غير كامل الوجود بل و موجود فقط داخل جسد المسيح الأمر الذي يتنافى و كمال اللاهوت و من ثم يخرجه من صفاته اللاهوتية الكاملة .. أي لا يصير اللاهوت المتحد لاهوتاً كاملاً )
أي انه لو اتحدا باتحاد صفة الوجود وجب الامتزاج و الاختلاط بين اللاهوت و الناسوت .. حيث أما صار اللاهوت ناسوتاً محدود الوجود.. أو صار الناسوت لاهوتاً غير محدود الوجود
ثانياً : إن اتحدا باتحاد صفة الحياة .. وجب أن يحدث أحد أمرين . إما أن يصير اللاهوت بحياة محدودة في الزمان و المكان (حيث عند موت المسيح بالجسد يكون اللاهوت غير حي و يكون الإله قد فني الأمر الذي يتنافى مع الإله المحيي الكامل الحياة .. و يخرجه من صورته اللاهوتية ) .. أو  يصير الناسوت بحياة غير محدودة بالزمان والمكان ( الأمر الذي يتنافى و محدودية الحياة في الجسد فيصير المسيح حي ليس داخل جسده فقط و إنما حي في جسدة وخارجه .. فيكون غير قابل للموت بالجسد و أيضاً غير قابل للموت لعدم محدودية الزمان لحياته .. فلكان عندنا الآن ذلك الكهل الذي أحتفل منذ عدة أشهر بعيد مولده السابع بعد الألف الثانية من عمره ولما مات و حقق الغرض من تجسده .. الأمر الذي يتنافى مع محدودية الحياة للناسوت  بل و يخرجه من صورته الناسوتية)
أي انه لو اتحدا بصفة الحياة و جب الامتزاج و الاختلاط بين اللاهوت و الناسوت .. حيث وجب أن يحيى أحدهما بحياة الآخر 
ثالثاً : إن اتحدا بصفة العقل و الحكمة .. فلأن كلاً من اللاهوت و الناسوت غير محدودين في الزمان و المكان فيما يتعلق بهذه الصفة .. صار الزمان و المكان عنصران لا يوجبان الاختلاط ولا الامتزاج بين اللاهوت و الناسوت في هذا الاتحاد 
بقي أن الناسوت محدود الدرجة في صفة العقل أما اللاهوت فغير محدود .. فما تأثير ذلك على هذا الإتحاد ؟
- إن غير محدود الدرجة يمكن أن يحتوي محدود الدرجة .. أي أن حكمة اللاهوت غير محدودة الدرجة و لأنها غير محدودة الدرجة .. فهي تستطيع أن تتواجد عند أي درجة ( حيث يستطيع الأب أن يتواصل مع طفله الصغير .. و يستطيع المعلم أن يتواصل مع طلابه .. و يستطيع الإله أن يتواصل مع الإنسان )
أي أنه إن لم تظهر عدم محدودية الدرجة فيما يتعلق بحكمة و عقل المسيح .. فإن هذا لا يوجب أن يمتزج الناسوت باللاهوت حيث يستطيع اللاهوت غير محدود الدرجة في الحكمة أن يتواصل مع المحيطين به عند درجتهم المحدودة 
-إن محدودية الحكمة عند الناسوت صفة أصليه به لكنها ليست واجبه .. حيث إن صارت حكمته غير محدودة فأن هذا لن يخرجه من صورته الناسوتية الكاملة 
أي إن صار الناسوت غير محدود الدرجة (وإن كان هذا لا يتفق مع صفته الأصلية) و لكن هذا لا يخرجه من صورته الناسوتية الكاملة 
أي أن المسيح بحكمته الغير محدودة الدرجة .. لا يخرج ذلك  ناسوته عن أن يكون ناسوتاً كاملاً .. و لكنه يجعله ناسوتا مختلفا ً عن كل بني البشر 
و من هنا صار الإتحاد بين اللاهوت و الناسوت بإتحاد الابن ( الحكمة و العقل ) .. هو إتحاد بغير امتزاج ولا اختلاط , و فيه يبقى اللاهوت لاهوتاً كاملاً و يبقى الناسوت ناسوتاً كاملاً .. بل و بهذا الإتحاد الكامل انفتحت آفاق الطبيعة البشرية فيه حيث صار عقل الإله الكامل متجلياً في صورة بشريه .


----------



## kingsoft (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

باسم الثالوث الأقدس​اسمحوا لي أن أقدم هذه المداخلة و التي أتمنى أن تحتوي على التوضيح الكافي لفهم معنى صفات الله الجوهرية و صفاته الفعلية 
تحدثنا فيما سبق عن صفات الإله الجوهرية .. حيث
الله موجود و حي و حكيم (متمنطق) .. و قد تحدثنا عن خصائص هذه الصفات 
لكن هل للإله صفات أخرى ؟
بالطبع نعم .. فكما أن الله موجود و حي و حكيم هو أيضاً رحمن و رحيم و خالق و سميع و جليل و قادر و باقي و الكثير الكثير من الصفات .. لكن هل هناك فرق بين هذه الصفات و تلك التي تدعوها المسيحية بالصفات الجوهرية .
لنفهم ماهية هذه الصفات نسأل السؤال التالي
ماذا قبل الخلق ؟ ( أي قبل أن يكون هناك أي كائن غير الله ) .. هل كان الله رحمن و رحيم و سميع و جليل و قادر و باقي .
فمثلاً :
-	إن قلنا أن الله رحمن .. فالسؤال يرحم من ليكون رحمن ( حيث لا يوجد مخلوق ليرحمه )
-	و إن قلنا أن الله سميع .. فالسؤال أيضاً يسمع من ليكون سميعاً
-	و أما عن جليل .. فمن يجله كي يصير جليلاً ( أم أن الله يحتاج إلى الإجلال فيجل نفسه بنفسه )
-	و بالنسبة لكونه قادر .. فعلام يقدر حيث لا شيء ليٌقدر عليه
-	و فيما يتعلق بكون الله باقي .. فالسؤال يبقى بعد من .. و إن كان البقاء صفة ترطبت بالزمن فكيف يكون باقي ولم يكن هناك زمان بعد ( حيث الزمان لم يخلق بعد )
و لفهم الأمر .. نوضحه في ثلاثة فروض ( و لنأخذ صفة الرحيم على سبيل المثال )
أولاً : إما أن الله لم يكن رحيم قبل الخلق .. و حينما خلق الخلق رأى أن يرحم خلقه .. فخلق لنفسه صفة الرحمة 
إذن الله خلق الرحيم .. أي أن الرحيم مخلوق .. فصار الله مبعض ( مجزأ ) بعض من صفاته خالق و البعض الآخر مخلوق .. ( الأمر الذي ينفي كمال الله)
ثانياً : أن الله منذ الأزل رحيم لكن صفة الرحمة كانت عاطلة ( أي درجتها صفر .. أي صفة ينقصها التحقق ) 
إذن الله مبعض أيضاً فبعض من صفاته كاملة التحقق (و غير محدودة في المكان و الزمان و الدرجة ) و البعض الآخر ناقص التحقق .. ( الأمر الذي يتنافى و كمال الله المطلق )
ثالثاً : أن صفة الرحمة هي صفة فعلية .. تكمن ورائها صفات جوهرية ( أي أنه عندما خلق الله خليقته و لأنه في ذلك الزمان و ذلك المكان كان الله كامل الوجود و الحكمة و الحياة .. فصار وجوده الكامل حتى داخل خليقته و لأنه من أحيى هذه الخليقة حكمت حكمته الكاملة أن يكون رحيماً بهم .. فصار رحيماً )
الأمر الذي يتجلى فيه كمال الله الواحد و كمال صفاته غير المبعضة .
و من هنا تؤمن المسيحية بأن الله الكامل الواحد له صفاته الجوهرية الكاملة بكماله .. كما له صفاته الفعلية مثل الرحيم و المحب و الغفور و الفادي .


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> ثالثاً : أن صفة الرحمة هي صفة فعلية .. تكمن ورائها صفات جوهرية ( أي أنه عندما خلق الله خليقته و لأنه في ذلك الزمان و ذلك المكان كان الله كامل الوجود و الحكمة و الحياة .. فصار وجوده الكامل حتى داخل خليقته و لأنه من أحيى هذه الخليقة حكمت حكمته الكاملة أن يكون رحيماً بهم .. فصار رحيماً )





> فصار رحيما



*تعنى أنه فى فتره من الفترات ولحظه من اللحظات لم يكن رحيما !

وأنه أيضا فى لحظه من اللحظات لم يكن سميعا !

وأنه فى لحظه من اللحظات لم يكن ........إلخ

حاشا لله أن يكون كذلك .....فالله كامل فى ذاته وفى صفاته منذ الأزل ,فهو سميع منذ الأزل , وبصير منذ الأزل , ورحيم منذ الأزل  .........إلخ.


وكما قال الإخوه المسلمون فى مداخلاتهم السابقه أن الله يختلف عن الإنسان 

الإنسان يمكن أن يتواجد وهناك نقص فى أحد صفاته , فالإنسان موجود رغم كونه غير رحيم ..الإنسان قد يكون غير عادل ولكنه موجود.....إلخ

لكن الأمر يختلف بالنسبه لله , فهو كامل الصفات , ولا يمكن أن نقول أن الله موجود وهناك نقص فى أى صفه من صفاته ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

وبالتالى تقسيم الصفات إلى جوهريه وصفات فعليه  لاينطبق على الله والهدف منها هو إفتراض منطق غير سليم لإثبات الثالوث !


شكرا*


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*



تعنى أنه فى فتره من الفترات ولحظه من اللحظات لم يكن رحيما !

وأنه أيضا فى لحظه من اللحظات لم يكن سميعا !

وأنه فى لحظه من اللحظات لم يكن ........إلخ

حاشا لله أن يكون كذلك .....فالله كامل فى ذاته وفى صفاته منذ الأزل ,فهو سميع منذ الأزل , وبصير منذ الأزل , ورحيم منذ الأزل .........إلخ.


وكما قال الإخوه المسلمون فى مداخلاتهم السابقه أن الله يختلف عن الإنسان 

الإنسان يمكن أن يتواجد وهناك نقص فى أحد صفاته , فالإنسان موجود رغم كونه غير رحيم ..الإنسان قد يكون غير عادل ولكنه موجود.....إلخ

لكن الأمر يختلف بالنسبه لله , فهو كامل الصفات , ولا يمكن أن نقول أن الله موجود وهناك نقص فى أى صفه من صفاته ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

وبالتالى تقسيم الصفات إلى جوهريه وصفات فعليه لاينطبق على الله والهدف منها هو إفتراض منطق غير سليم لإثبات الثالوث !


شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اعتقد انة من الافضل ان تقرا الموضوع من اولة 
و ان تبني مداخلاتك على الموضوع اكمل 
لان مثل هذة الطريقة لن تجدي ابدا 




وبالتالى تقسيم الصفات إلى جوهريه وصفات فعليه لاينطبق على الله والهدف منها هو إفتراض منطق غير سليم لإثبات الثالوث !


شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

اعتقد ايضا اننا تكلمنا في هذة النقطة مرارا وعلى اكثر من صفحة في هذا الموضوع 
فكون انك ترجىء بالموضوع الى اولة كمثل هذة الكريقة التي تعودناها منكم 
قهذا لن يجدي ابدا وهذا تحذير 
عاوز تعرف الثالوث هو اية بالظبط اقرا الموضوع جيدا من اولة ... عاوز تعرف الفرق بين صفات الثبوتية الواجبة في الذات الالهية و الصفات الفعلية اقرا الموضوع من اولة لاننا تكلمنا في هذة الجزئية مرارا 
لن تتخلوا عن مثل هذة الطريقة ابدا يا مسلمين 
 
*


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *
> 
> اعتقد انة من الافضل ان تقرا الموضوع من اولة
> و ان تبني مداخلاتك على الموضوع اكمل
> ...




لماذا الإتهامات المعلبه والجاهزه بعدم القراءه ؟

أنا قرأت الموضوع كاملا ,,, فلا داعى لكلامك إن كنت تريد النقاش؟

وإن كنت قد مللت ,,,,,فلست ملزما بالرد وإفسح المجال لغيرك .

يا ريت توضح ما يفيد عدم قرائتى للموضوع بالرد على مداخلتى !

وهل الرحمه والسمع والبصر ......إلخ ..... صفات أزليه أم لا ؟

وهل التجسد صفه كمال ...أم صفه نقصان ؟


مره أخرى أنت لست ملزما بالرد ,,,,,,,,,, لكن لا داعى للإتهامات الجاهزه

شكرا


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*




الثاقب قال:


> لماذا الإتهامات المعلبه والجاهزه بعدم القراءه ؟





الثاقب قال:


> أنا قرأت الموضوع كاملا ,,, فلا داعى لكلامك إن كنت تريد النقاش؟
> 
> وإن كنت قد مللت ,,,,,فلست ملزما بالرد وإفسح المجال لغيرك .
> 
> ...




*+*

الاخ العزيز الثاقب ..

أُعلق فقط على مشاركتك هذه .. و سأتركك مع الاخ الحبيب تكملا حواركما معاً .


الرحمة و الحق و العدل .. إلخ .. هى صفات أزلية فى الله .. بل أن الأزلية فى ذاتها هي صفة الله .. لان الله أزلى أبدى .. و حاشا للمرء أن يقول عكس ذلك ..

أما قولك  السمع والبصر .. فهى حواس لا تُطلق سوى على الإنسان و إن كان الكتاب المقدس قد إستخدم تعبيرات مجازية بشرية مثل .. سمع الله .. رأى الله .. نظر الله .. و كلها تعبيرات فقيرة لضعف اللغة .. و لكن من المعلوم أنه ليس لله - تبارك إسمه و له السجود - حواس كالبشر .. حاشا 

انت تجادل فى موضوع أنت تعلم حقيقته جيداً  عزيزي ! .. ألا تعلم أن المسيحية تؤمن بأزلية الله ؟!!

قد يكون التعبير قد خان أخينا الحبيب فى قوله (( صار رحيماً )) .. لأن الصيرورة تُعنى التحول من حالة إلى حالة .. و هذا ضد تعاليم العقيدة المسيحية تماماً .. و لكن يا أخي هناك قاعدة فى اللغة العربية تقول : حذف المعلوم جائز .. فمعلوم أن الله لا يتحول و لا يستحدث عليه أمر أو صفه .. فكان من الاجدر بك أن تتجاوز هذه النقطة إن كنت بالفعل تبغى الحوار العقلاني الهادف .. 

أتمنى لكم حواراً هادئاً .. مفيداً

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> لماذا الإتهامات المعلبه والجاهزه بعدم القراءه ؟


اعتقد ان الافعال المعلبة و الجاهزة هي افعال مثل افعالك انت و اخوتك 
تدخل في نهاية الموضوع مع قراءة اخر صفحاتة فقط 
و مداخلتك خير دليل على ذلك 


> أنا قرأت الموضوع كاملا ,,, فلا داعى لكلامك إن كنت تريد النقاش؟


لم تقرا الموضوع بتاتا ... لاحظ انك قلت ( انا قرات الموضوع ) 
لم تقراة بل قرات اخر صفحة فقط 
بدليل سؤالك اللذي تمت مناقشة النقطة التي تثيرها لاكثر من صفحة من صفحات الموضوع ... ولكنة ليس يالشىء الجديد على المحاور المسلم 



> يا ريت توضح ما يفيد عدم قرائتى للموضوع بالرد على مداخلتى !


الايضاح في سؤالك اللذي تسالة اساسا و قد تكلمنا في تقاط حولة مرارا 
وعلى سبيل المثال حضرتك سالت و قلت 


> وهل الرحمه والسمع والبصر ......إلخ ..... صفات أزليه أم لا ؟


قعلا لم تقرا الموضوع .... ارجع يا هذا للصفحات السابقى لاني لن اعيد 
لقد تكلمنا في الفرق بين هذة الصفات قبلا في اكثر من مداخلة و ما عليك الا للاعادة و هذة طريقة معروفة منكم


> وهل التجسد صفه كمال ...أم صفه نقصان ؟


وهذا ثاني مثال صارخ على طريقتك هذة 
هذا السءال طرحتة في موضوع اخر يا هذا و تم البدء في المناقشة معك و الاستاذ روك 
فياريت بلاش الطريقة دي .... ودة اخر تحذير ... سؤالك هذا سالتة في مكان اخر يبقى تتابعة من هناك ... الموضوع ليس عن التجسد


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> قد يكون التعبير قد خان أخينا الحبيب فى قوله (( صار رحيماً )) .. لأن الصيرورة تُعنى التحول من حالة إلى حالة .. و هذا ضد تعاليم العقيدة المسيحية تماماً



أشكر لك إعترافك بأن التعبير قد خان أخوك , وأن الله لا يمكن أن يتحول من حاله إلى حاله .




> الرحمة و الحق و العدل .. إلخ .. هى صفات أزلية فى الله .. بل أن الأزلية فى ذاتها هي صفة الله .. لان الله أزلى أبدى .. و حاشا للمرء أن يقول عكس ذلك ..



*كلام فى منتهى العقل . إذن نحن متفقين إلى الآن .

طالما أن الله أزلى , وصفاته مثل السمع البصر ....صفات أزليه كما تفضلت , فهذا يعنى إستحاله أن يتواجد الله وهناك نقص فى أى صفه من هذه الصفات , وبالتالى لا فرق بينها وبين النطق الإلهى مثلا , لأن هذه الصفات جميعها بما فيها النطق الإلهى والروح منذ الأزل وإستحاله تواجد الله دون النطق الإلهى , وإستحاله تواجد الله دون السمع أو البصر .......إلخ .
 .

ومن هنا نشأ السؤال الذى لم يفهمه الزميل AVADA CADAVRA الذى يتهم كل من يحاوره بعدم القراءه :


لماذا لم تشترك صفات العدل والرحمه والسمع والبصر فى الجوهر شأنها شأن صفه النطق الإلهى  ؟؟؟؟؟ طالما أن جميعهم أزلى وأن الله لا يمكن أن يكون موجودا بدون أى صفه من هذه الصفات .


وقد قرأت مداخلات الزميل  AVADA CADAVRA كثير الإتهامات ووجدتها جميعا فى إتجاه واحد دون تقديم إجابه سوى إتهام غيره بأنه لا يفهم أو يقرأ ؟

فما أجمل هذه النوعيه من الإجابات التى تريح باله وتقنعه بأنه صاحب منطق رهيب *!


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*



ومن هنا نشأ السؤال الذى لم يفهمه الزميل AVADA CADAVRA الذى يتهم كل من يحاوره بعدم القراءه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ومازلت اقول انك لم تقرا اساسا و ستبقى كذلك ..... 




لماذا لم تشترك صفات العدل والرحمه والسمع والبصر فى الجوهر شأنها شأن صفه النطق الإلهى ؟؟؟؟؟ طالما أن جميعهم أزلى وأن الله لا يمكن أن يكون موجودا بدون أى صفه من هذه الصفات .

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ومازلت اقول انك لم تقرا بتاتا 
او انك الشخص الللذي كنا نحاورة 
حاجة من الاتنين 
يا هذا اقرا المداخلات السابقة لاخر مرة جيدا و هذا اخر تحذير لك 
على فكرة سؤالك دة اتسال قبل ذلك و اجبنا ... فكون انك تعيد السؤال اكبر دليل على انك لم تقرا الموضوع يا هذا ..... مش قادر تكلف نفسك و تقرا الصفحات السابقة القريبة ...... قمة القرف 





وقد قرأت مداخلات الزميل AVADA CADAVRA كثير الإتهامات ووجدتها جميعا فى إتجاه واحد دون تقديم إجابه سوى إتهام غيره بأنه لا يفهم أو يقرأ ؟

فما أجمل هذه النوعيه من الإجابات التى تريح باله وتقنعه بأنه صاحب منطق رهيب !
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اعتقد انك قصدت ان تقول ما اجمل ان يدخل انسان في موضوع ولا يقراة اساسا و يبني اسءلتة بدون قراءة للموضوع هذا ما يريح البال و يقنعة بان خارق و هو جاهل 
كل مرة تقبت انك فعلا لم تقرا شيئا .... 
تحب اقتبسلك جزء من سؤال الاخ اللي قبلك اللي جاوبنا علية او بالاحرى سؤالك انت السابق على ما اعتقد انك نفس الشخص ؟ 
حاضر هقتبسهولك ..




بمعنى آخر الله من صفاته أيضا العدل والرحمه على سبيل المثال ......إلخ

فلماذا لم يشترك العدل والقدره والرحمه فى الجوهر مع الله شأنهم شأن الكلمه والروح ؟

وبالتالى يصبح العدل إقنوما رابعا والرحمه إقنوما خامسا والقدره إقنوما سادسا .......إلخ

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اهذا ما ترمو الية ؟؟؟؟ الم تقراءة ؟؟؟ و لم تقراء الردود ؟؟ 
ام انت نفس الشخص ؟
اخر تحذير لاي مسلم .... اقرا قبل ان تتكلم ... مش هنعيد و نزيد 
قمة الخبث 
*


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

Avada Cadavra

من السهل أن أتهمك بأنك لا تفهم إلى غير ذلك من الكلام الفاضى .

لكن ما يصعب عليك هو التركيز فى الحوار ,وإجابه الأسئله , والمخرج الوحيد والضمان  الجميل والمناسب هو إتهام غيرك بعدم القراءه وعدم الفهم !!


ومداخلاتك فى مختلف المواضيع كلها تصب فى هذا الإتجاه !!

يا راجل عيب هذا الكلام 

وأنا قلت لك سابقا ,, لست ملزما بالرد , وإترك الساحه لغيرك إن كنت ترى أن علمك بهذه الغزاره وأن عقلك يفوق عقولنا بألالاف السنين .


----------



## Basilius (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*



> Cadavra
> 
> من السهل أن أتهمك بأنك لا تفهم إلى غير ذلك من الكلام الفاضى .
> 
> ...


 
فعلا اثبت انت الان ما قلتة انا عليك قبلا 
وخير رد عليك هو ما قلتة  عنك في المداخلات السابقة ... 

تكلم و قل عني ما شئت فانا لا يعنيني ابدا راي انسان مدلس مثلك 
يا راجل دة  انا جبتهالك مقشرةفي  المداخلة اللي فاتت وانت فعلا تثبت انك لا تقرا ابد او  مبتعرف تقرا من اساسة ؟؟؟؟  
شوف ... خبثك او مكرك لن يفيد ابدا معنا ... طريقتك معروفة جدا


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*+*

الاخ العزيز الثاقب ..

بعد إذن أخي الحبيب AVADA CADAVRA 

كلام الاخ الحبيب AVADA CADAVRA واضح تماماً .. و لا أدرى لماذا لا تكون صريحاً ولو على الاقل مع نفسك ! 

الروح القدس و الذات الالهية والعقل .. هى صفات جوهرية .. اما الرحمة والحق والعدل فهي صفات ثانوية .. كيف انها صفات ثانوية ؟ .. الرحمة و العدل .. إلخ عرفها البشر عن طريق امور مادية ملموسة او محسوسة .. فأنت علمت ان الله رحوم لانك إختبرت رحمته .. وعلمت انه عادل لانك رأيت عدله و هكذا .

و لكنك تؤمن انه حي بالرغم من انك لا ترى روحه القدوس مرأى العيان .. تؤمن انه عاقل دون حتى ان تختبر رحمته او باقى صفاته الثانوية .. و تؤمن انه كائن بذاته .. هذه صفات لازمة للتيقن من وجود الله .. ولا أُعني أن باقى الصفات غير لازمة .. و لا اُعنى أيضاً ان الله - تبارك إسمه - يلزمه صفة ما كى يكون كائن .. فالله له المجد مُكتفى بذاته وصفاته .. كامل فى كل شىء .. فحقاً صدق من قال أنه ما من وقت نتحدث فيه عن الله كلى القداسة حتى نُخطىء فى تعبيراتنا البشرية الفقيرة الضعيفة ..

و لكن للتبسيط سأضرب لك مثالاً .. 

الإنسان .. كائن بذاته .. حي بروحه .. عاقل .. كل هذه صفات لازمه لثبوت كينونة الإنسان ووجوده .. اما الرحمة والعدل فهى صفات ثانوية فيه ..

فمثلاً قد تجد إنسان غير رحوم .. أو غير عادل .. و لكنه موجود .. لا تستطيع إنكار وجوده .. لان اهم ما يميز وجوده ، موجود وقائم فيه .. وهى الروح البشرية .. و العقل .. و الذات الانسانية .. الإنسان بكل هذه الصفات .. قائماً بذاته .. اما الرحمة و العدل .. الخ .. فليس لها علاقة بقيام الذات 

اتعشم ان لا اكون أخطأت فى أى تعبير .. و إستطعت أن أوضح لك الامر


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

بالمناسبة, البثاقب هو نفسه الثاقب, الاخ داخلنا بعضوية جديدة
و لم اشأ ايقاف عضويته الا بعد ردكم المكرر على سؤاله المكرر للمرة الخامسة
حتى لا يبدأ بالبكاء و العويل كغيره
لكن هذا الشخص لا يسوى ان انجس فمي بوصفه و وصف اخلاقه بعد مشاركته الاخير و سبه لرب المجد, السبب فقط, ان الاخ الحبيب افادا ما ترك له مجال
على اي حال, انتم كررتم الاجابة و هذا اهم شئ, ليكن واضح للقارئ, 
و الان اسمحولي بطرد قليل الأدب هذا

و الى لقاء اخر بعضوية اخرى يا قليل الأدب


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حول الثالوث خاص للأخ My Rock فقط*

*الثاقب
وأنا قلت لك سابقا ,, لست ملزما بالرد , وإترك الساحه لغيرك*

*ليس من حقك أن تحدد من يرد ومن لا يرد

أنت هنا لتسأل ..... ونحن نجيب 

وليس لك أن تحلّل أو تفّسر شئ

لكن ضع سؤالك على كل جزئية تولّد عندك حيرة ...  أو عدم فهم 

ذلك لأن هناك موضوعات أكبر ... وأعظم ... وأسمى من تفكيرك

لأن السماويات لا تُفحص من الأرضيين ... لكنها تُفسر لهم 

وليس للأرضيين حق الإضافة إليها ولا حتى الإعتراض 

كن محدداً في أسألتك فنجيبك*


----------

